# The Dr's Office



## Dr. Green Fang

***Update, 4-7-2015 ** 
After a bit this goes from HPS to LED entirely. Just generally FYI*

Well, no crazy thread titles for this one. This will be the journal I just constantly update. Hope some of you join me for this, as this is going to be fun! 

I have settled on 6 strains that I'm going keep running for most likely a couple of years or more. I think there's something great and knowledgable getting to know a strain very well. Find out what it wants the most, how to get it to maximize itself. Also, I've found some strains that just "work" for me. 

Room rundown: 

- One 4x4 Tent for Veg
- Two 4.5 x 4.5 tents for flower, staggered by 4 weeks
- Two 4' / four bulb Sunblaze T5HO for Veg
- 8x Mars II 400w LED fixtures
- DWC in 18 gal Rubbermaid Totes
- Jungle Juice / Cal-Mag / Liquid KoolBloom / Rhizotonic / Thrive Alive (transplanting only) / Bloombastic / Hygrozyme / Pure Blend Tea / 
- Strains: (all currently from my clones)
&#9668;  G13 Labs, Cinderella 99 (This is my favorite)
&#9668;  OG Seeds, Merlot OG (*discontinued*)
&#9668;  DNA Genetics, Tangilope
&#9668;  G13 Labs, Pineapple Express  
&#9668;  Dinafem, Cheese
&#9668;  Delicious Seeds, Critical Sensi Star

- Training methods used: Top or FIM (try to FIM) / LST / Super Cropping / Excess foliage removal (this is subjective to each and every grower) 


Ok, so basically I've been running these all from seed for awhile. I've also darn near mastered (IMO) the art of cloning, FINALLY!! So I've been able to keep all these strains. I would like to keep them all going, but we'll see. Not sure who I'd get rid of, as I absolutely love them all for their own reasons. I had 8 strains and already eliminated two. I must say, the C99 out performs every aspect of growing. It takes the biggest beating (poor growing) and shows the healthiest of all plants in the face of adversity. It produces the HARDEST nugs I've ever seen, and the smell / terrapins in this are out of this world! 

Here's the first pic update, and since I'm in a hurry I may come back and update the thread soon with some more text... 

Yes, some of the pics have bad focus... yes, my flowering tent (last soil run) has yellowed...yes, there's a lot of stretch in veg, I just bury the stems and it also allows me to make them wider earlier on in their lives. 

Any and all questions please ask! Would love to see some major member participation in this one. I'm back to Hydro, and this is surely going to be a show! Last run when I was hydro I was hitting 7 - 10 Oz's dry from singles. (Strain; Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy)  

*After thought*
The tent with current 18 gal's is vegging more with two 400w MH hoods. I'm thinking of getting them to 24" before I flip. They are currently 18" tall. Also, the one tent flowering currently is my LAST soil(ess) run. 

View attachment 20150228-IMG_2593.JPG


View attachment March1stTALL (1 of 4).JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2596.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2597.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2606.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2598.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2599.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2604.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2605.JPG


View attachment March1stWIDEmessup (1 of 1).JPG


View attachment March1stTALL (3 of 4).JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2601.JPG


View attachment 20150228-IMG_2608.JPG


View attachment March1stTALL (4 of 4).JPG


----------



## yooper420

Switched to water farming huh ? So far, so good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I started with Soilless, then did a VERY elaborate hydro system last year (check old journals) in which I had HUGE success, but carrying water was an issue I've since fixed. So, I went back soilless thinking it would be "less work and easier to maintain" ... how wrong I was. 

Biggest thing now; I have 100% control over my root zone!!! I can not stress how important this is to me! My root zones have been dropping into the low 50's (YIKES) and it's been locking out Nitrogen along with countless other issues. Hydro runs through me... it IS me. I have just the absolute best time with it, and best results! 

Thanks for tuning in Yooper! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a quick image showing which 3 strains are which in my DWC. 

Also, after 4 more weeks with this soilless grow, that too will be 18 gal DWC totes. 

View attachment 3types.png


----------



## yooper420

Water would be a problem for me too if I switched. That and by growing in a soil (less) medium I am able to leave it for 3-4 days and not be overly worried.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's the opposite for me. My soilless wants to be watered or fed EVERY single day... but my DWC 18 gal totes can go about a solid WEEK before I even have to touch them. Sure, I get a slight bit of PH drift, I just go in my room.. check my res... adjust, and done. Barely ever adding back. But, if I do add back, it's so easy! When I feed my soilless I'm doing that by hand every single day. It's getting to be annoying lol 

Hats off to ya if you're doing soil correctly! I seem to be water bound, is all


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice setups and plan DGF...  almost time to rock... gl man  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you very much JAAM :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's the opposite for me. My soilless wants to be watered or fed EVERY single day... but my DWC 18 gal totes can go about a solid WEEK before I even have to touch them. Sure, I get a slight bit of PH drift, I just go in my room.. check my res... adjust, and done. Barely ever adding back. But, if I do add back, it's so easy! When I feed my soilless I'm doing that by hand every single day. It's getting to be annoying lol
> 
> Hats off to ya if you're doing soil correctly! I seem to be water bound, is all


 
I find that I can leave my DWC grows for a lot longer than my soil grows.  Your plants are looking wonderful.  C99 was my fav sativa until I discovered Satori.  I always ran Joey Weed's C99 and when he quit breeding, I just went looking for another sativa I liked.  I have grown a coupe of the others you have in your lineup.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've heard mixed reviews in the past on G13 PE, but after popping 5, I found 2 AMAZING phenos! 

Curious which ones you ran, how you ran them, and any experiences you have with them THG!  

Thanks about saying they look wonderful. After MONTHS of major issues and piss poor yields (excuse  the language) I had to do something, and the only thing I knew that was 100% for me was going back Hydro. You can just control the root zone SO much better. 

It's amazing some of you doing organic and having the results and health you do. My hat is OFF to you all, seriously. I'm just happy to get back to flat out leaves, green leaves, and explosive growth!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job. They look great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, I am going back to hydro, too.  

I ran a Cheese one time and have run 5-6 PE.  However, unlike you, I was not able to find a good phenol.  I have an Exodus Cheese freebie that I will start soon, depending on how my clones do.  I have a couple of Satori, some Chucky's Bride (I did get a girl!), and a few Boy Scout Cookie (I found a phenol I really like) I put in a bubble cloner yesterday.  Keeping a close eye on it and keeping my fingers crossed.

I agree on the organic growing and my hat is off, too.  I just cannot get my organic grows to do near as well as some of you do(Rosebud I am talking about you :giggle


----------



## WeedHopper

I loves my Dwc'c When im growing. Thanks to THG.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Looking real good Grow Bro  I would subscribe to this one but I can't figure out how to do it :doh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It seems like it's right here.  Thanks for wanting to subscribe!

Thanks everyone for stopping in! I hope to see each and everyone of you around the area. 

@THG: It's great to see you working your way back! Seems we both 'floated' back around the same time, eh? 

View attachment ClickHere.JPG


----------



## Kraven

I'm in....looking great.


----------



## ston-loc

I grew a g13 PE outside last season and I really liked it.  Still smoking it too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's my G13 PE 

View attachment UpdateNovTall (1 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (2 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (3 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (4 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (6 of 6).JPG


----------



## ston-loc

Yup! Nice! I didn't get the purple colors though. Temps or pheno? Speaking of, think ill go grind up some :ccc:  I love the fruity flavor of it


----------



## WeedHopper

I grew PE outside couple yrs ago. Was a tough plant,, and awesome taste and high. Nice job.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ston-loc said:


> Yup! Nice! I didn't get the purple colors though. Temps or pheno? Speaking of, think ill go grind up some :ccc:  I love the fruity flavor of it



I'll know more this round, but I'm quite sure it's in the pheno. Hope you enjoyed! 



WeedHopper said:


> I grew PE outside couple yrs ago. Was a tough plant,, and awesome taste and high. Nice job.



Very tough, for sure. And thank you Mr Hopper! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, I LST'd things, super cropped things and generally bent things down in my DWC last night. Everything is fully recovered this morning (besides the super crop, those will take another 24-36 hours to fully heal). 

Stuff is at around 17" and with how wide 3 out of the 4 are right now...I'm thinking I should flip soon. You sometimes think "oh, I have a 7' ceiling, I can get them even higher this time before flip" but when you consider how much space the pulley system and light's hood takes, you really realize how short you should flip at. I'm trying to sort this out, but the more I think of it, the less I want to get them between 20" - 24". 

Any and all thoughts on this? I think that, if I go a little too big, I should be able to pull the ones too high up to the side a bit so they don't get burned.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And this evening I took care of my veg station before it grew out of control. Made some stuff clones, and killed off a bunch of stuff. Now everything has proper light / ventilation and I still have more than enough to choose my stronger ones to run. I need to find a way to keep moms of my 6 I want... grrr.. I may need 1 more tent, damn it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Checked on my weed whacking this morning... everything seems to be thanking me for the extra space and ventilation, because it all looks so phenomenal!  

My DWC is between 18" and 19" ... really thinking about flipping them, but I do NOT want to underfill. Certainly, I don't want to overfill either. It's like this flipping thing is all new to me again or something!! lol


----------



## yooper420

Flip `em Doc and on with the show.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I keep thinking that Yooper, but then I keep thinking of what my goal was (20" - 24") and fear under filling more than I fear over crowding. 

But I keep going out there with a tape measure thinking of how much room the hood and pulley system take up, and think "man, I should flip these!"  lol!! 

Bahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## yooper420

Same dilemma I go through. Bahhhh humbug!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Seriously all, my mind is in total turmoil. I think I should just flip them already!  lol


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Doc. Is today flip day ? Flip `em. My garden room has a 7' ceiling too, so I face the same dilemma, height wise every grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good morning Yooper!  

Yep, today is the d.... wait... well tomorrow is the day! When my wife comes home tonight, I'll have her help me install the HPS (MH in there now). One of my hoods (out of my 4 hoods) is a total pain in the *** to change. I think after this run, I'm going to finally replace that one! It annoys me. 

Anyways, everything is between 19" - 20.5" and HUGE. I know for sure that the Merlot OG is going to overtake the entire tent, darn it! OH well, this will just make things that much more interesting. I believe I'll Super Crop the crap out of the Merlot OG trying to negate the massive fluctuation I'm going to get. But I'm afraid doing that will bush it out more too. lol mannnnnn...I've been doing this a bit, and just going back hydro made everything "all in my face" now. Like, the growth is sooooo intense!! Everything sped up tremendously.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, did some more super cropping tonight, so will wait to make sure it's recovered (starts reaching for light again) and then I'll be flipping. So, if in the morning everything is good, It will be the start of day 1.


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok, did some more super cropping tonight, so will wait to make sure it's recovered (starts reaching for light again) and then I'll be flipping. So, if in the morning everything is good, It will be the start of day 1.



Looks great and now I have a better idea of your set-up. Go ahead and flip them 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Flipping this morning officially 

*DAY 1 - TENT 2 - DWC* (This is a note for me to look back on, sorry for bold etc) 

Today I am changing the MH bulbs out for the HPS bulbs and turning the tent off. They will get about 10 hours off today, but it's officially the start of it all.  

Man, such a forrest!!


----------



## yooper420

Go for it Doc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a picture update. Changed the two 400w MH out for the two 600w HPS, and turned them off till it's their time tonight. So day 1 today for that. I trimmed back the Merlot OG (front right in second pic) a TON! The fan leaves were larger than heck, so I "tipped" most all of them last night, and did my last bit of super cropping. Everything fully recovered and was reaching this morning. 

I also trimmed (weed whacked, lol) the entire Veg system down the other day. I believe I posted above about it. Everything is enjoying the space / air flow now. 

Also, yes.. I know.. lots of yellowing in my soilless (current flowering). I hate it, and will be hydro only from here on out. All I can say, is I hope for a decent harvest. lol.  This saturday will be week 5 for them, so about 3 more weeks to go, and that tent will be reset to DWC. Can't wait! 

View attachment QuickMarchUpdateWIDE (2 of 3).JPG


View attachment QuickMarchUpdateWIDE (1 of 3).JPG


View attachment QuickMarchUpdateWIDE (3 of 3).JPG


----------



## Kraven

Sad it's yellowing, but in a way it also is beautiful...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, the list of "what's wrong" is just not worth writing. I understand all that is / was wrong, and know things now. But, alas, I'll finish this one up and stick to water!! hah  I mean, look at that second pic. Not a single issue.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sure, I flip the tent on a cold day... lol. Let's hope they fair well.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Woo! Cold this morning! 57° in the tents and 62° water. Heaters are running solid today / tonight.. but I believe we have a major break in the weather coming this week. I'm ready for it!  

Will report back tonight, but stuff is a bit droopy this morning. Normal, for sleeping plants, but I'm sure this "chill" they have isn't helping.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

19" - 20" and Day 2. 

I can tell they are getting ready for "take off"


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> 19" - 20" and Day 2.
> 
> I can tell they are getting ready for "take off"



Woot the  S T R E T C H...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

YAY.. the temps are starting to rise woo hoo! Less heaterage soon! hah..

Heaterage.. is that a word? Is now!


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok i'm back and found u  i got a few going kinda a mess no tent up 
just looking for a mom out of em atm  can't wait to chat


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hello :ciao: 

New things for me are: 
-I'm back Hydro and loving it!
-Getting LED's purchased in the next 24 hours and loving that as well! 

 Welcome back


----------



## yooper420

Flipperville has happened..great, now for the big show.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Flipperville has happened..great, now for the big show.



In another 45 mins I'll be heading to the room for lights on.  

Since I did a res change last night, I'm very curious what the PH is tonight. I do not mix my nutes 24 hrs ahead of time.. I should start working on doing that!


----------



## N.E.wguy

i flipped on the 1st i just did the trim and removal of suspect males switching nutes for flower and gotta set up tent as they are 19" to 36" already


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i leave my water for 24 hr b4 nutes then 24 hr b4 phing it i want to just add nutes now and then is 24 hr ph it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's an update, sorry I didn't take time to edit pics.

My hydro is doing phenomenal and PH has only slightly risen. I will adjust it back down tomorrow most likely. 

Going to be changing everything over to LED soon, so that should make things interesting. I just hope I don't get LESS than I do now. I'd like "as good as now" with less electricity and less fire hazard. I'll be getting 8x Mars II 400w's....4 for each tent. I run 4 spots with 18 gal totes in flowering, so each plant gets its own 400, plus any residual light from the other 3 being in a tent. I know it won't be much, as it's LED's, but still a pretty nifty thing. 

Thanks PJ for the heads up there :aok:

Also, hey look.. rooting clones in Rockwool! My first try, woo hoo!!  

Flowering #1 is at 5 weeks down, 3 to go. 

View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (12 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (11 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (9 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (10 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (8 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (7 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarchmore (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (6 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (5 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (4 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (3 of 12).jpg


View attachment NoEditUpdateMarch (2 of 12).jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy

looks nice, i like the clothes pin idea


----------



## echO

nice to meet you DGF and sweet set-up over there! 



Your attention to detail is admirable!


Good luck on the height and the elbow rubbing


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

@N.Ewguy: Thank you :aok: 

@echO: Cheers! I will keep the details plentiful, and the updates worthy of peoples time.  Control over root zone is sooooo the biggest reason I went BACK to hydro. 

See, I was banging out hydro wonderfully before, but switched thinking it was too much work. Which it was, I had to reinvent my setup. So, all reinvented now and stuff is p.h.e.n.o.m.e.n.a.l.!!


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Doc!!! Envious of your setup :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

where u get that ph meter and those in jar humidity sensors u got links


----------



## N.E.wguy

whats the longest clone cuts u took, i got a flip a week end i want to taek all teh bottom longs and clone em but need a hight plastic clone set up u got a link for one u use looks high


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ston-loc said:


> Looking great Doc!!! Envious of your setup :aok:



Awesome Ston-Loc! Really glad you're diggin' this  :aok: 



N.E.wguy said:


> where u get that ph meter and those in jar humidity sensors u got links



Bluelabs PH Pen (Best pen I've bought so far..):  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-pH-Pen-Measuring-Temperature/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425951203&sr=8-1&keywords=Bluelabs+PH+pen[/ame]

Caliber IV Western Digital Hygrometer (supposed to be the most accurate on the market): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425951239&sr=8-1&keywords=Caliber+iv[/ame]

Hope that helps you :aok: 



N.E.wguy said:


> whats the longest clone cuts u took, i got a flip a week end i want to taek all teh bottom longs and clone em but need a hight plastic clone set up u got a link for one u use looks high



Longest? Like, how tall? I generally do 4" - 5" long cuts, and try to make my super sharp cut ON a node point. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

cool thanks ya gonna try 5" on a node


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*LED's engaged!*

Both flowering tents are good to go with full on LED style! 8x Mars II 400w (4 in each tent)
I tell you, this is already amazing. I have a much better ventilation system than ever before, and I believe these lights are rather quality. It's just good, quality LED's without the frills. No remote or built in timers or dim switch or even power button, and I do not need any of that. I just need these to do at least as good as I was doing, and so far I'm super impressed.

Heights from canopy: Varying, but around 24" or a little more. Will get em within 18" or less when possible, especially in the hydro tent that's going through stretch right now! And yeah, I know.. the yellowing on the stuff that has 3 weeks left is intense. No more soilless for me. Hydro is how I will go from here on out, I do believe. I may slightly dabble with organics in a 2x2 

Here's some pics. 

There's a shot of the old hoods sitting in a pile. I think, if I'm confident enough with these LED's after this run, I may just sell the 4 HPS setups. Recoup some money, and maybe help a fellow out along the way with a deal.  

View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALL (1 of 8).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALL (3 of 8).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALLCMON (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALL (5 of 8).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALLagain (2 of 3).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALL (6 of 8).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALLagain (3 of 3).jpg


View attachment LEDFirstUpdateMarchSMALL (8 of 8).jpg


----------



## yooper420

Doc,
Congrats on joining the ranks of the LED growers. Good luck


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Looks great DGF! How are the temps in there so far?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Doc,
> Congrats on joining the ranks of the LED growers. Good luck



Thanks Yooper, I'm honestly thinking this is going to be pretty nifty!  So hoping!



HighBrixMMJ said:


> Looks great DGF! How are the temps in there so far?



Between 68° and 70° .. it's awesome


----------



## Joe420Camel

LOTS of space around them! 
looks G R E A T !
:48:

edit
1 thing, watch for water on the leafs it can "lens burn" (think ant + sun + magnifying glass) any spraying or misting should be done with lights OFF and needs to be DRY before they come back on.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Joe420Camel said:


> LOTS of space around them!
> looks G R E A T !
> :48:
> 
> edit
> 1 thing, watch for water on the leafs it can "lens burn" (think ant + sun + magnifying glass) any spraying or misting should be done with lights OFF and needs to be DRY before they come back on.



Thanks Joe :aok: 

And yeah, I practiced this anyways, no matter what light source I use. I turn lights off, and give 15 mins or so, with high fans on... then make sure it's dry enough after any spraying. Thanks for the heads up though, it would've been great to know!


----------



## P Jammers

As long as you have the food good, I bet those plants green right up in 72 hrs. LED lighting is that much better.

Keep the lights at at least 2 feet in flower and 3 feet in veg and you'll be golden.

Congrats on moving in to the future of growing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> As long as you have the food good, I bet those plants green right up in 72 hrs. LED lighting is that much better.
> 
> Keep the lights at at least 2 feet in flower and 3 feet in veg and you'll be golden.
> 
> Congrats on moving in to the future of growing.



Bah, I've slightly given up on that soilless tent. You see, I battled exceedingly low root zone temps (52°) for weeks, without really realizing what was going on. Not only was Nitrogen getting locked out, but other things surely weren't happening right. I just hope they finish up decent with the green left on the sugar leaf's lol  

Lights are 24-26" away currently.. but one tent is going to have to see that threshold get closer. I read you can get em as close at 18" down to 12", but I know nothing of this. All I know is that I have over a week of "the stretch" in my hydro tent and the stuff is already rather large in there, and 24" away with no room to go up more with the lights. If I have to, I can remove the pulley system and earn another 5", after the stretch. 

Thanks a lot for helping along this and not getting entirely frustrated with me. Now, you just have another noob bothering you here and there for general LED questions along the way (ME ) hah

Heading up now to check the room and see how she did on her first 12 hour cycle.


----------



## yooper420

Try to keep my LED`s 20 to 24 inches away. Have had plants get within 6 inches, but I move them so the tallest part is off to the side slightly. Seems to work OK.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, starting at 24" and letting the stretching tent just get closer for another week. Will start pulling away at 18"  

Pretty sure I'm about to buy these Method 7 glasses, for LED lighting. I've read people get turned off due to the knockoff brands not working correctly.. but I do believe these will do the trick. Just hard spending $80 on this. It should be justifiable though.

Everything looked great up there this morning. Temps hit 78° and are now at 64° with lights off. Plants look great, but that was only the first cycle. Will know in a few days how things are _really _going


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, starting at 24" and letting the stretching tent just get closer for another week. Will start pulling away at 18"
> 
> Pretty sure I'm about to buy these Method 7 glasses, for LED lighting. I've read people get turned off due to the knockoff brands not working correctly.. but I do believe these will do the trick. Just hard spending $80 on this. It should be justifiable though.
> 
> Everything looked great up there this morning. Temps hit 78° and are now at 64° with lights off. Plants look great, but that was only the first cycle. Will know in a few days how things are _really _going



The Method 7's make it look like you're under white lights and work perfectly. Don't believe anything otherwise, it's all **.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Yup method sevens are the cats ace bro . You got those fancy lights what's another $100 right?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They were $79.00 but I paid $20.00 more for 2 day shipping. I want them immediately. 

$100....more than worth it IMO. Thanks all!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

GL with the new lights dgf...  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks JAAM! :aok: 

My eyes adjusted tonight, but still hurt when I look away for a bit after. Bit of a hard time focusing after too. So I'm both glad, and sad I ordered those. Yes my eyes adjusted and I probably didn't need them.......but... my eyes go nuts after, so I probably NEED them! lol!! 

Everything is looking good in there. No pics tonight, as nothing much has happened since last update (lol) Very curious to see what is going to happen. I hope I don't have fluff bud. I've run these strains multiple times now, so I know how they should turn out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I'm torn between the two 900w fixtures or the 4 400w fixtures. I wish I could make up my mind. I'm just leaning on the less weight factor. Plus 1800 watts in my 4x4 would be detroit rock city! Somebody help me make up my mind!!! I need to get up and running again soon. Oh, and I've been considering setting up a drip system hydro setup. I have the controller to run the watering cycles, just a noob at the hydro thing. But I've been stalking you guys enough on here to have a good idea of what to expect!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

How many plants you running in one tent? I would go with the 4 400's as it makes for a slightly more versatile foot print. Also, if you go full on hydro, you know I got your back Brix :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Looking real good Grow-Bro  definitely digging the LEDs. If I ever get a real grow going again I will definitely be looking to do the upgrade. Me loves some hydro. In fact, I was just picking a ffew flowers today off the Sugar Black Rose. I am harvesting and my plants are still green leaved and growing in the RDWC/top-feed system. I am going to try to let the lower half of the plant continue to grow and do a delayed second harvest and see what I get from it. I'll post pics in my journal.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:


> Looking real good Grow-Bro  definitely digging the LEDs. If I ever get a real grow going again I will definitely be looking to do the upgrade. Me loves some hydro. In fact, I was just picking a ffew flowers today off the Sugar Black Rose. I am harvesting and my plants are still green leaved and growing in the RDWC/top-feed system. I am going to try to let the lower half of the plant continue to grow and do a delayed second harvest and see what I get from it. I'll post pics in my journal.



Yeah, enjoying the LED's so far. I won't know for another 7 1/2 weeks if I like fully dig the change I did.. but I'm hopeful. Not thinkin' PJ would steer me wrong, so I took a leap of faith there. And yes, WOOOO Hydro!!! :vap_bong__emoticon: Good luck with the harvest and enjoy the SBR! I know my pheno came out splendid! 


As for my room today, the temps swung back down to chilly so heaters went back on today. Everything is looking solid... only unfortunate event is I must kill off some clones and stuff before I start running out of space. These are the tricky moments during the process, which I hate to do... thinning the herd. Bah! Almost wish I just made another space with some more LED's now!! lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I scrog two plants to fill my 3x3 flood table. I just dont have the room to be doing organics and mixing soils, etc. Ill definately do organics again, I just think the hydro route will be better suited for my limited space.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hydro is amazing, but we all know how I feel there  

So wait, you're lighting a 3x3 space? Maybe Two 900's would work better for you. If it's about LED's I would hit up PJ as he helped me tremendously. 

*Side note* 
Method 7 LED glasses are being shipped over night. Should get them tomorrow <happy dance>


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

the method 7's are sick glasses...  they had a booth at max yield grow show in Boston...  I didn't put on the led ones but I know PJ and my buddy did and they both said the plants looked totally normal...  the hps one I tried worked very well...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awesome JAAM! :aok: From the pics and videos it seems like they do the trick 

As for the LED's, I just hope to have as good of yield and as dense of flower. If the density isn't there, then I'll be a bit bummed. 

Reading a lot of great things though, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## yooper420

That`s what I`m trying to do, get my buds denser. My solution was to buy another light. The budget police said no. Which meant cut down on wasted light. Solution was to wall off the garden room, basically cutting it in half. Hope it works. Those special sun glasses are real nice, would like a pair myself.


----------



## sopappy

Joe420Camel said:


> LOTS of space around them!
> looks G R E A T !
> :48:
> 
> edit
> 1 thing, watch for water on the leafs it can "lens burn" (think ant + sun + magnifying glass) any spraying or misting should be done with lights OFF and needs to be DRY before they come back on.



I mist all the time to the point of drops dripping of the leaves. I did it under HPS, MH, T5 and now my LEDs. I don't think I've ever seen a burn... what does this "lens burn" thing look like?

paid special attention this time, nope, nuthin'. I left them with beads, dripping, kept checking back and even used my loupe, thought maybe I'd see small holes, but looks fine


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've seen it from using Neem Oil (regular dosage) / Grow Sprays / plain water, in the past, from my T5's, MH and HPS. Seen it enough to now turn it all off for 15 or so mins and up the airflow after spraying. hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

After heading up into the room tonight it seems all is on track. Not long enough yet... feels like every day is taking forever now that I want to see how things go with LED's lol.


----------



## Kraven

Just waitin on the show:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Saturday will mark week 3 for one of the tents, so bud sites are sure to develop reallll soon there. I can't wait till soil is done and I have that converted to Hydro! 

Can the full spectrum LED's I'm using be used to veg stuff out another week or two longer in my tents, after I move stuff over from veg space? There's not enough room in my veg setup for me to get the plants the size I prefer to before flipping, so I usually just use MH to extend veg a bit when I moved tents. 

I assume it's fine to veg longer with these Mars II 400's.


----------



## P Jammers

Yes, full spectrum means just that. You can do either effectively.


----------



## EsC420PoT

Damn bro! Lookin awesome so far! Def. gonna pull a chair up for this one! How many watts are your LED's each? you said 600 watters? And you have 4 of them in 1 tent?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nope, Mars II 400w's x4. 400w hid equivalent with between 175 - 180w of actual power draw. And thanks for the compliment  

@PJ: Thanks man, I was quite positive it was a super noob question, but I needed to ask as I wasn't 100%. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Method 7 LED glasses will be here today. Yay!


----------



## N.E.wguy

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> the method 7's are sick glasses...  they had a booth at max yield grow show in Boston...  I didn't put on the led ones but I know PJ and my buddy did and they both said the plants looked totally normal...  the hps one I tried worked very well...



you go to the Boston show?

this thread motivated me look forward to popping in here daily i got 12 going now not worth pics tho mine are only 13 days into flip

keep it green Dr. take some pics thru the glasses when u get em


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cool to hear the thead motivated you to stick around  GJ on yours N.E. 

I'll take the pics tomorrow night, but the glasses work wonderful.  Also, the jungle has 1  more week or so until 'the flip' is over.... notice I already called it a jungle? lol!! It's awesome, I freaking LOVE hydrooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## 000StankDank000

So I'm very interested in what your hydro bill savings will be.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

000StankDank000 said:


> So I'm very interested in what your hydro bill savings will be.



Yeah, I'm curious to see this as well.  


So far, I do believe I still have tight nodes during "the stretch" and everything looks great. No nasty lookin' things, only dark green with lighter green growing nodes... as per norm.  

Pleaseeeeeee just be as much yield and as dense!! Please, please, please!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The more I've read about LED vs HPS the more I learn that HPS dishes out loads of unused / wasted energy, and people are more likely to hit .5 GPW (which was about what I was doing on a good run), but LED is supposed to be a very true 1 GPW thing. At least from what I'm reading around. We'll see  

I'm mostly concerned with density.


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning Fang, don't be worrying about density, you will get that in spades. I will be watching for how it goes with yield. I remember once years ago, i topped a plant and not it's clone,,,they both yielded the same to the gram. So with led, the penetration is only like 12 inches so you have nothing at the bottom of the plant..but you have awesome tops... I will be watching. Pink mojo fang.


----------



## Kraven

Rose is there anyway to increase penetration? It would seem to me that a ton of little plants with a big main cola would be a better way to grow under led? Sorta that rapid rotation thing where your vegging like one week then flipping to 12/12 and growing out a little plant ? Doc greenest of mojo to you, I'm watching and trying to learn as much as possible.....:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cheers Kraven :aok: 

As for the penetration bit, adding some reds and blues (I think?) as "side lighting" would surely help penetration I'd have to assum


----------



## yooper420

Lookin` good Doc, glad to hear that the glasses work as advertised. Might have to break down and buy a pair. I do think I got more then 12 inches of penetration with my LED`s. Sure seems that way.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I feel like I have more as well. Maybe it is an illusion? hah  Oh well, we'll see. 

Took some pics, and will upload them when I'm back. It's silly, but I feel embarrassed FOR my plants, as I caught them whilst drooling and passed out! lol... they were a bit droopy due to sleep only. Temps were great, PH is great, everything is great.. funny to see them passed out though! hahah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

All is still good around here. The Method 7's were EVERY bit worth the money I paid for them! I am 100% on my vision, so maybe that's a factor to how bad LED's can be on someones eyes? How's the vision of everyone else that was "nay saying" these glasses? I know one person said "not good, especially if you already have glasses". Sure that would suck with glasses, they hug your head as to not fall off or let in side light. Also, I'm wonder if, since vision is bad maybe it won't hurt the eyes as much? LED's are crazy on my eyes, and getting these made it amazing. 

Also, PJ... You were right (as usual) about the stuff that was yellowing off getting greener. I wanted to doubt you till the cows came home, because to the best of my horticultural knowledge, when a leaf goes down, there's no "recovering" so to speak. These yellow and even some of the WHITE leaf's are greening up!! It's amazing. 

Tent #2 is just done with 1 week flower, the other day,  and 1 more or so to go for the stretch. Just have to watch for bleaching. I've seen what it looks like when it's done, but how would I start to notice? I'd like to notice before the damage is done. 

Ok, pics tonight for seriousness reallyism.


----------



## yooper420

That`s great the glasses work as advertised. So many things do not. Now you make me want a pair real bad.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

If you have good eyes, and you get any type of strain, I highly recommend them. I know someone on this forum that may be selling a pair, so maybe if I ask them if it's ok to link you two  up.. that you can work something out with them and hopefully get a deal. The glasses are expensive, but I'd say extremely worth it!


----------



## Kraven

I'm glad the glasses were worth the money, like yoop says so many things aren't, and your vision is really important. Maybe one day I will switch over to LED but right now, looking at the prices it would be a big investment for me. Good luck on the grow doc, cant wait to see more pic's.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

What size is your space Kraven? Sure, it's an investment, but it ended up being a lot cheaper than I thought it was going to be. 

For both my 4.5 x 4.5 tents, I put in 4 Mars II 400w fixtures. 8 fixtures purchased total, for $1350.00 free shipping. I received them in 2 days! lol. 

I will know more in the next 2 months as to how exactly happy I am about them. The novelty of how awesome they are is still around, so I have to wait till that dusts off and I see actual results before I start screaming to the heavens how happy I am about my switch.


----------



## Kraven

My tent is 39"x39"x71" so I need to cover about 6 sq foot of space. I'm watching your grow and if it turns out like I expect then I may start saving for them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

How many plants you run under that space?  (I know I follow your journal, but I don't count the plants lol)

And thanks for tuning in Kraven


----------



## Kraven

just the one plant, i like to net a 1/2 lb or more per grow, bet I could get a lb if I used some of the advance techniques you use but a 1/2 lb is close to my normal dry weight and that's plenty from grow to grow. When it gets legal though, well lets just say the farmer is gonna come out in me, till then it's my little one plant secret.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mars II 700w would work, but I would make sure if I were you, and go with the Mars II 900w  It's only $348.99, plus you can generally get a 3% discount with a code that's going around or directly with Sara. I worked directly with Sara, through Skype. They take Paypal, so it was perfect! 

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-900w.html

The 700 is $289.99, but the extra $60 would be well spent on getting the 900! 

You could also do two 400's if you wanted a more versatile footprint or in case you ever needed to break the light up. 

Teeeeechnically, you can do 1 plant with 400, but I would majorly train it to fill the space and use a 900 (700 if you had to). Maybe PJ would have a better idea. 

Either way, yeah.. wait till I see what's going on here! lol


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I've seen it from using Neem Oil (regular dosage) / Grow Sprays / plain water, in the past, from my T5's, MH and HPS. Seen it enough to now turn it all off for 15 or so mins and up the airflow after spraying. hah



I was skeptical but here's what it looks like. Crummy picture but the black is the damage. I remember this plant and where you see the black...that is where a big droplet sat. 
So I stand corrected yet again and am changing my routine.... I'm thinking birds chirping about an hour before the lights come on and then the misting about a half hour before daybreak. Mimics dew and early morning fog apparently.. 

View attachment black.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah the "lens effect" from droplets of any kind whilst lighting is just not good. Glad you've seen the light (ohhh so punny).


----------



## Kraven

? pappy can I ask why, I have never misted a single indoor plant, not for foliage feeding nor to just wet it up. I really don't understand why or for what purpose other than to get the humidity so high you get fungus and mold ?


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Mars II 700w would work, but I would make sure if I were you, and go with the Mars II 900w  It's only $348.99, plus you can generally get a 3% discount with a code that's going around or directly with Sara. I worked directly with Sara, through Skype. They take Paypal, so it was perfect!
> 
> http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-900w.html
> 
> The 700 is $289.99, but the extra $60 would be well spent on getting the 900!
> 
> You could also do two 400's if you wanted a more versatile footprint or in case you ever needed to break the light up.
> 
> Teeeeechnically, you can do 1 plant with 400, but I would majorly train it to fill the space and use a 900 (700 if you had to). Maybe PJ would have a better idea.
> 
> Either way, yeah.. wait till I see what's going on here! lol


Tisk tisk, I thought I trained you better than that.

More fixtures less wattage over the larger no light spreading fixtures. You won't find a thread anywhere finding me recommending anything larger than 360 watts.

If someone is in to growing one larger plant, than chances are LED's are not for you.


----------



## Kraven

PJ I wont be switching to LED's anytime soon. I have a good system down and get the results I want, the hydro was new this time but, with the guidance you and other have given me it is going well. So the best way for LEDS is small wattage arrays?


----------



## P Jammers

Kravenhead said:


> PJ I wont be switching to LED's anytime soon. I have a good system down and get the results I want, the hydro was new this time but, with the guidance you and other have given me it is going well. So the best way for LEDS is small wattage arrays?


Not too small. You just don't don't want to use lights that are too large as they do not spread like a HPS bulb. These are more direct.

In other words, rather than use say 1 1000 watt fixture, use 4 250 watt fixtures.

Much more efficient.


----------



## Kraven

P Jammers said:


> Not too small. You just don't don't want to use lights that are too large as they do not spread like a HPS bulb. These are more direct.
> 
> In other words, rather than use say 1 1000 watt fixture, use 4 250 watt fixtures.
> 
> Much more efficient.



That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I just figured for one plant the one fixture was best, as I had one for each, but yes.. I remember how you feel about it  Noted. :aok: 

My canopy started 24" away exactly, half way into the first week into flowering (when I installed). How close do you think I should let my "limit" be? Around 16" max? Or just watch em? Not exactly sure how to play this out, as I now have about 1 solid week left of the stretch and I'm around 20" off the canopy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, should I defoiliate a bit? I've been reading some with LED's do that.


----------



## sopappy

Kravenhead said:


> ? pappy can I ask why, I have never misted a single indoor plant, not for foliage feeding nor to just wet it up. I really don't understand why or for what purpose other than to get the humidity so high you get fungus and mold ?



Humidity IS a concern with LEDs, my lit said never to go over 80
but misting is not a lot of water and I've never seen the humidity level change when I spray. 
Apparently.... birds chirping before dawn psyches the plant that fog or dew is coming and they open their mouths on their leaves (stomata?)
I guess I figure it's a treat for them and you can't overfeed them with a spray (so they tell me) 

Frankly, I just like doing it, but I wouldn't do it in a tent with an HPS 
especially one that was uncovered!!


----------



## sopappy

P Jammers said:


> Tisk tisk, I thought I trained you better than that.
> 
> More fixtures less wattage over the larger no light spreading fixtures. You won't find a thread anywhere finding me recommending anything larger than 360 watts.
> 
> If someone is in to growing one larger plant, than chances are LED's are not for you.



Oh swell... I just dropped my plant numbers for my LEDs. I plan on two plants under the 210W LED and 3 plants under the bigger 360W LED.
Plants are in 5 gal RDWC and that's all I could fit under the led(s)
I figure I should do alright with about 60 watts per plant.....
I don't understand your last statement at all, it seems to me HPS or MH would be far better than LEDs for 'several' plants vs 'one or two'

(I'm hijacking the Dr's thread here, so if you bite.... please take it to my grow thread... sopappy's grow.... thanks!)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's not hi-jacking. Any convo is good convo, for the most part. and you're speaking hydro with LED's so I'd say you're on point and not out of line. 
:aok:


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's not hi-jacking. Any convo is good convo, for the most part. and you're speaking hydro with LED's so I'd say you're on point and not out of line.
> :aok:



Ya, I knew you'd tolerate it, but respect is respect.
Oh.... I want your LEDs and those glasses !!!
(beware high humidity not good for LEDs, my lit said 80 RH MAX!!)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pics incoming. Just editing a bit.


----------



## Kraven

:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here we go! Pics of the veg space, some veg training, and Flowering Tent #1 and #2 both before LED's came on and after LED's came on, with glasses  

View attachment MidMarchUpdate (1 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (2 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (3 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (4 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (5 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (6 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (9 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (10 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (7 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (8 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (11 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (12 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (13 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (14 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (15 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (16 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (17 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (18 of 19).jpg


View attachment MidMarchUpdate (19 of 19).jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks fantastic, and yea the glasses are a must :aok:


----------



## sopappy

wow, those shades... but I still don't like that tray on top of that T5
are you wearing them outside? any wisecracks? 
Spending that kind of coin, I'd want to wear them outside the grow too but not if I'm advertising.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They would be stupid (no offense at all saying that) outside of the grow. Everything is psychotic green away from the LED's. Actually, around LED's, or at least this general spectrum, is the only way these work. Unless PJ knows something I don't hah. I know Method 7 makes sunglasses too and I'd have to be willing to bet they are epic.


----------



## ston-loc

Whoa! Crazy cool shots with the shades!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I am looking on Amazon, and I found a set of four Mars hydro 400w lights for $819.00. Good price? Or can I do better elsewhere. If so, you got a link?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I did 8 Mars II 400w's for $1350.00 free shipping.  

Here's this.. I just put 4 of them in my shopping cart, and it seems this is the cost with FREE shipping. $691.96 Then, you can generally get another 3% off if you ask Sara (direct China rep I dealt with) for it. 

Actually, I think I have a promo code for 3% off.

That is the website you want to use, or just talk directly to Sara.

Here's the site. http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series 

View attachment MarsCapture.JPG


----------



## yooper420

Man, cool sunglasses, man. They do work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Email: [email protected] 
Skype:sara-lgledsolutions

Also, look at the coupon used. This got you $20 more off, so $671 total.. free shipping, for 4x Mars II 400w's.

http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series 

View attachment 3%offMars.JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Man, cool sunglasses, man. They do work.



Hah, yes they DO! It's not just hype!  Honestly, in 2 days of using them I've been extremely thankful I got them. $80.00 is nothing to pay for my eyesight! I'm going into that room, multiple times sometimes and for many hours some days. Sure, my eyes adjusted, but if it's straining then it's just not good. Glad I invested the money


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I think in the next coming months, I'm going to double my space. That is, if these LED's do as I've heard they do. 

Hmmm..


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Email: [email protected]
> Skype:sara-lgledsolutions
> 
> Also, look at the coupon used. This got you $20 more off, so $671 total.. free shipping, for 4x Mars II 400w's.
> 
> http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series



Thanks doc! You tha man! Gonna contact Sara and order these asap! Oh and those glasses are awesome bro! I'm all hyped up now!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Thanks doc! You tha man! Gonna contact Sara and order these asap! Oh and those glasses are awesome bro! I'm all hyped up now!



Glad you're diggin' this and as hyped as me... honestly this (and going back hydro) has brought my passion back and stronger than ever before!! 

But.. you sure you don't want to wait to see how it works for me? What if I have fluffy buds? lol. I mean, I don't expect PJ to do me wrong, but I have not run LED's myself so.. seeing is believing here. I've run these strains a few times and know how they should come out 

Also, side note; Isn't that cheap?! For all that amazing lighting, very cheap. Dont' be scared by that price.. I was at first. Basically, there's no on / off switch.. no dim.. no boom/veg feature.. just quality LED's it seems.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I think I'm seriously going to consider framing out my space, instead of the two tents. I keep having that thought, and it's nagging me.


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I think I'm seriously going to consider framing out my space, instead of the two tents. I keep having that thought, and it's nagging me.



Well lets get busy then. 

How many weeks do you have left on those with the yellowing? Perhaps we can bring them back further.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> Well lets get busy then.
> 
> How many weeks do you have left on those with the yellowing? Perhaps we can bring them back further.



It's going to be interesting whenever I do make this room. I think I'm going to have to do some really tricky things. Whenever 1 flowering tent finished, the opposite will be at 4 weeks (staggered). Maybe I'll have to build the room around the tent that will be 4 weeks? lol. 

Also, I have around 12 days left of the yellowing tent. I'll just be happy if they get dense in these last 2 weeks like they should  Remember PJ, I'm not doubting you....shoot I spent $1,300 on your word... I just need to see it for my own eyes to truly believe how awesome these seems. Everything just needs to come to fruition now  Thanks so much PJ! Looking to do framed out room, mini split A/C and CO2 sometime very soon.


----------



## greenjoe

very very nice Dr......i like those glasses also...


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's going to be interesting whenever I do make this room. I think I'm going to have to do some really tricky things. Whenever 1 flowering tent finished, the opposite will be at 4 weeks (staggered). Maybe I'll have to build the room around the tent that will be 4 weeks? lol.
> 
> Also, I have around 12 days left of the yellowing tent. I'll just be happy if they get dense in these last 2 weeks like they should  Remember PJ, I'm not doubting you....shoot I spent $1,300 on your word... I just need to see it for my own eyes to truly believe how awesome these seems. Everything just needs to come to fruition now  Thanks so much PJ! Looking to do framed out room, mini split A/C and CO2 sometime very soon.



Just remember, had you not listened you would have spent $2600, so I already saved you a ton of cash the way I see it. 
:vap-bobby_on_the_be
LMK when you're ready to start laying out your new sealed room. What you describe is exactly what I run. 

Yeah 12 days isn't much time to make any changes now. Next crop we kill it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> Just remember, had you not listened you would have spent $2600, so I already saved you a ton of cash the way I see it.
> :vap-bobby_on_the_be
> LMK when you're ready to start laying out your new sealed room. What you describe is exactly what I run.
> 
> Yeah 12 days isn't much time to make any changes now. Next crop we kill it.



My friend, it was $2400 for 2 light fixtures... you saved me $1000 AND gave me a WAY more versatile footprint!!! I'm listening PJ :aok: 

I'll get some pics of the room and describe it and what I'm thinking the best I can. Oh yeah.. budget. I have none right now, so we'll have to work that out as I go LOL. 

Thanks again PJ! I have a tent that was only like 4 days into flip.. so it will let me know how good it will go. I asked a question a bit ago, but not sure if you saw it. They have 1 more solid week left of "the stretch" and are around 19" - 20" off the canopy currently. Should I let them get closer to 14" - 16" or should I eliminate my pulley system for a quick 6" right now?


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I asked a question a bit ago, but not sure if you saw it. They have 1 more solid week left of "the stretch" and are around 19" - 20" off the canopy currently. Should I let them get closer to 14" - 16" or should I eliminate my pulley system for a quick 6" right now?



I answered it before you even asked.



P Jammers said:


> As long as you have the food good, I bet those  plants green right up in 72 hrs. LED lighting is that much better.
> 
> *Keep the lights at at least 2 feet in flower and 3 feet in veg and you'll be golden.*
> 
> Congrats on moving in to the future of growing.



"Some" strains will allow you to get closer, while others will bleach at 2 feet, but any closer [Again let me preface this by a real deal LED grow light not crap] and you'r just going to burn the plant. Plant in veg will not stretch like they will under a raised T5, or HPS. 

I am keeping my lights at 3 feet in veg, and here is a shot of three Kush plants from seed in 21 days I just posted at another spot.

View attachment 3.gif


If you get a plant that is stretching under LED, its going to stretch under any lighting, but it won't be caused by light distance.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, will eliminate the pulleys and get the distance further tonight. :aok: 

Haven't seen any sign of bleaching yet, but wanted to double check with you on what I should do at this point. Raise lights what more I can and pull over some branches. Got it


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok, will eliminate the pulleys and get the distance further tonight. :aok:
> 
> Haven't seen any sign of bleaching yet, but wanted to double check with you on what I should do at this point. Raise lights what more I can and pull over some branches. Got it


It is much harder to bleach a leaf over a flower, so it is more important in that regard. If lets say your fan was to go bad while these lights where on and your room hit 90 degrees, at 16 inches your plants would burn up and shrivel at about 8 hrs in with no added CO2.

While LED's don't look all to crazy bright in comparison to HID lighting, the effectiveness or plants use of the light is 2 fold and your plants eat the light as food. You will find in hydro real quick unless you cut your food strength by about a 1/3rd your going to start getting plants with issues, so keep that in mind when feeding your plants. If you were running in the 1300's or so with HPS, get closer to somewhere between 700-800 or you will lack plant stacking and your flowers will finish smaller. 

Just keep in mind these tips are just a guideline. Sativa dom strains will require a lil less and Indy's will take on a lil more, but 700 is a great midway point everyone should be happy provided your PH is in check at all times.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> It is much harder to bleach a leaf over a flower, so it is more important in that regard. If lets say your fan was to go bad while these lights where on and your room hit 90 degrees, at 16 inches your plants would burn up and shrivel at about 8 hrs in with no added CO2.
> 
> While LED's don't look all to crazy bright in comparison to HID lighting, the effectiveness or plants use of the light is 2 fold and your plants eat the light as food. You will find in hydro real quick unless you cut your food strength by about a 1/3rd your going to start getting plants with issues, so keep that in mind when feeding your plants. If you were running in the 1300's or so with HPS, get closer to somewhere between 700-800 or you will lack plant stacking and your flowers will finish smaller.
> 
> Just keep in mind these tips are just a guideline. Sativa dom strains will require a lil less and Indy's will take on a lil more, but 700 is a great midway point everyone should be happy provided your PH is in check at all times.



Thanks again PJ :aok: 

I raised the lights to the maximum and got it to 26". I'll have a bit more stretch so I think I'll end up being good this time around. Also, I added back water only to all 4 totes, trying to thin out the mix. I'm down to around 1050 - 1150 PPM's currently.  

Everything looks phenomenal now. Can't wait to see how the buds develop. Hey PJ, did I miss an answer on if I should defoliate at all? Wondering about that.


----------



## echO

Dr, your picures are so nice, and I too really dig those shades.


sweet garden and even sweeter pics!

thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks echO! :aok: 

The LED's were worse on my eyes than the HPS. I was only effected for seconds when I first used HPS and now-a-days, I look right through it. But after two days with the LED's I was begging for my glasses!! I even put  2 day shipping on them. 

Anything that strains or hurts the eyes is a pure sign that it's "bad for them". HPS is less so in my opinion.


----------



## echO

thanks man!


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hey PJ, did I miss an answer on if I should defoliate at all? Wondering about that.



Check out this thread . If it is not explained, or something you are not understanding hit me up.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks PJ :aok: I remember that thread, just hadn't needed to read it as much due to not using LED's. 

I defoliated a bit tonight, and everything is looking good.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I ordered the 4 Mars hydro 400w led's directly from Sara for 668.00 wooohooo! I'm excited. Where I live heat is a horrible issue and these led's got me on the right track!. Now, to make some purchases towards my hydro setup. Remember I'm using a 3x3 flood table. Thinking I'm going hydro ton. I know I'll now need a ppm meter. I have the ph meter, and ph up and down. What size submersible pump? What nutes? Do I need to aerate the res? If so what size air pump?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Shoot, sorry doc, I'm hijacking your thread. My bad. I should move it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No no, you're not hi-jacking anything! I love the convo  

Ok, let me answer in order: 



> Remember I'm using a 3x3 flood table. Are you going to flood and drain it, like I do with my veg station?Thinking I'm going hydro ton. I love hydroton.. been using rockwool to start. Will see how that goes  I know I'll now need a ppm meter. Hanna PPM meter is the one I have. Cheap and precise I have the ph meter, and ph up and down. Which meter? Make sure your meter is spot on, and calibrate at once a month. This is a good device to have be QUALITY! What size submersible pump? If you flood and drain, I would say around a 300 GPH pump would work. I can link ya What nutes? Personal preference, but I LOVE my Jungle Juice for hydro. And I have well documented runs on JJ in hydro  Do I need to aerate the res? If so what size air pump? Technically, some people don't because the flow back from flood and drain is "enough". With that said, yes, I aerate any of my totes. Especially my veg. I have a 2 port, fish tank pump. Works perfect.



Hope those answers help. I'm willing to answer any, and sure.. keep it in here. People can learn along the way  Congrats on your purchase, and hopefully you're not let down. As for how everything is going to work, I can't vouch for that but PJ already has. Just hoping it works good for my grow style. 4 large plants in 4.5 x 4.5 with 18 gal totes. He does his a bit differently. Maybe I should be doing that LOL.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Well I've stalked pj's threads, he's pretty reliable in my book, and I've seen his results, so. That said, I am thinking a top feed drip system, so I guess that's a flood and drain? I have an oakton ph1 waterproof meter. Jungle juice is advance nutrients? So tell me more about the timing on my feeding. I understand what they need and how many ppms, how often water and for how long? I have a cap xgc-1e controller. It's pretty badahhh! It runs everything, I just have to set the parameters. I'll also be supplementing with co2. So I'm sure with the plants transpiring( is that even a word?, I'm pretty stoned lol)more, I'll need a little heartier feed schedule than normal.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I also clone in an aeroponic cloner ( turbokloner t24). So would I need rockwool or can I just go straight to the hydroton?


----------



## 000StankDank000

Looking good Fang?
Do you have to use an 8 light controller to run all the LED?
Was the setup before 4x 600 watt HPS?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Well I've stalked pj's threads, he's pretty reliable in my book, and I've seen his results, so. That said, I am thinking a top feed drip system, so I guess that's a flood and drain? I have an oakton ph1 waterproof meter. Jungle juice is advance nutrients? So tell me more about the timing on my feeding. I understand what they need and how many ppms, how often water and for how long? I have a cap xgc-1e controller. It's pretty badahhh! It runs everything, I just have to set the parameters. I'll also be supplementing with co2. So I'm sure with the plants transpiring( is that even a word?, I'm pretty stoned lol)more, I'll need a little heartier feed schedule than normal.



Yeah, that's a sort of flood n drain.. more of less just called a "drip system" at least to the best of my knowledge. I did this system for veg only last year, and had it added to my "3-way-mega-hydro-setup" as well. Only thing I notice was sometimes the drip heads and/or the ends of the lines can clog. This year, when I re-went and re-invented my hydro setup, I used a Flood N Drain table and I actually flood and drain it hah. It gets about 3" full so everything is feeding from the bottom only with this system. When it's ready, I put it into hydroton contained in one of those 10" 5gal bucket mesh pots. The reason I use those is the large like 2" lip that goes all around. I drop these into 18 gal totes and fill with 7-10 gal of solution (depends on how much root is in there at the time)  Also, yes.. Jungle Juice is AN. I think Hushpuppy and I are the only ones here that use it. Kraven uses AN Sensi, but I think he'll be switching to JJ next run. He did some pretty phenomenal stuff for his first hydro run!  
As for how often and how long.. going on the idea that you'd drip or flood and drain there's 2 ways to look at it. During Veg, I only flood and drain the table once per day. During flowering, if I flowered with flood and drain (I do DWC) then I would probably flood the table 2 - 4 times a day, 15 minutes at a time, all factors depending on what the plant is telling me and how far along she is. Nice controller, I'll be getting an Auto Pilot or something similar (probably cheaper as I need less features) when I rebuild my room, and will be running CO2 as well :aok: 
And yes, it's transpiring I do believe. When they create moisture during dark time = Transpire. I think...lol! Also, according to PJ, we don't use heartier nutes.. we use less with LED's than with HPS, and supplement with CO2.




HighBrixMMJ said:


> I also clone in an aeroponic cloner ( turbokloner t24). So would I need rockwool or can I just go straight to the hydroton?



I imagine you can go straight to Hydroton, as long as you had a good sturdy root system already in place. I'm not sure though, if it would crush the root system... I DOUBT IT as I'm quite sure I've seen people (on video) do that exact same thing. 



000StankDank000 said:


> Looking good Fang?
> Do you have to use an 8 light controller to run all the LED?
> Was the setup before 4x 600 watt HPS?



Setup before was Two 600w HPS in each of my 4.5' x 4.5' x 7' ... so yes, 4x 600w HPS total :aok:  

8 light controller? I'm confused. Do you mean timer? If so, the fixtures are daisy chainable (just don't chain past 1,000w actual draw power). To be safe, I just chained two together and plug 2 plugs into my Hydrofarm digital timer (in each tent). 

Thanks Stank


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok i got a quick question not trying to thread jack ya  you think on a concrete floor it would be smart to put plastic between a brand new tent floor surface and the concrete? i don't have flooding issue but the concrete is for sure gonna wick a **** ton of water into it during the thaw and drain of our 6 feet of snow. setting it up now just need anyone input would be great



post picks BRO


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Posted pics two days ago, post #125 :aok: 

Maybe you should put some plastic between concrete and tent? If you're worried about wicking and stuff


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i dont want mold introduced thru the transfer from floor contact. i seen the pics i just love them and dont want to be posting random stuff in here, but frame is up new tent u motivated me more to come i assure u thanks man


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Hey new, you might wanna put a dehumidifier in there too if there's gonna be a lot of damp concrete. RH might go up a bit, just sayin. Maybe a fan moving air around outside the tent too!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I would most definitely have a fan or two working the air around outside the tent, if it's going to be damp concrete :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So if I do an ebb and flow, will smart pots still work, or should I use plastic net pots? And what size tote should I get for my Rez? Also do you have any input on the AN ph perfect line of nutes? That looks pretty sweet if it works well, my concern would be that we want a drift in ph when doing hydro correct? If those nutes are buffering at a set ph level, the plants could go through some stress? Just my thoughts!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So if I do an ebb and flow, will smart pots still work, or should I use plastic net pots? And what size tote should I get for my Rez? Also do you have any input on the AN ph perfect line of nutes? That looks pretty sweet if it works well, my concern would be that we want a drift in ph when doing hydro correct? If those nutes are buffering at a set ph level, the plants could go through some stress? Just my thoughts!



I believe smart pots will still work, sure  I've never used them, I've always used plastic mesh pots. I would do a 15gal res at least for your res, if it's veg. If it's flower, probably closer to 40+gal. I have no input on the AN PH perfect line, and generally I like the plants to "drift" across the spectrum. I think the drift can do them quite some good, as does Hushpuppy. We've spoke about just this before, in the past   I don't like the idea of buffers in there. I like full control!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I can't stress enough to do DWC for flower though, if you have LOW ceilings! Adding the table, and res under it and pots.. when you factor that all in, you have a really small amount of vertical space if it's in a tent. Unless you're really good at getting a 40gal long res (not tall) and keeping the legs on the table short... That could work. I've seen the res's that are made for hydro in the hydro stores, and they are sweet. Expensive, but sweet! :aok: 


Keep the questions and comments coming.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This is copied from another thread here, but it pertains to my setup, so posting in here as well. Has to do with setting up LED's in my tents: 



Kravenhead said:


> Hey doc throw us a few pic's, want to see how your dealing with limited headroom and led's



Some pics of my LED's. Two are at the same height, and the other two are staggered. One of the LED's is as absolutely high as I can get it in a tent now I believe. I want to leave enough space for the light to "breathe". 

In the first picture, the light is hanging normally with the pulley system. 
In the second picture, the light is up on the top hook of the pulley system, and surpassing most of the pulley.
In the third picture, the pulley system is entirely surpassed.
All lights have had the wires doubled, to gain some height.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> LMK when you're ready to start laying out your new sealed room. What you describe is exactly what I run.



I think I'm kind of ready to at least start sorting this out. I'll have to have this entirely figured out and drawn up / sorted out before the day. I'd like to do the switch over in 1 day. It's going to be tricky, as I have no place to setup the tents temporarily. So I'm kind of going to have to frame around them, then break them down maybe? Or break them down and MAKE SURE I have my framework up by lights on? lol

So what were you thinking? I was thinking of framing enough space to cover the area I was previously covering, and now running the 8x 400's, and still have enough room to walk around them all and work on the under side etc. I was thinking of framing out with 2x3's or 2x4's, and wrapping the framed room with Panda Film. What are your thoughts there? Also, I believe I would like to frame a spot within the frame to mount a split A/C unit. Also, I should frame in a REAL door and not make the panda film flap open. I intend on sealing this and running CO2. 

Any info I need to give you, just let me know. I'm no carpenter, but I do believe I can do this!


----------



## N.E.wguy

use 2x3 they are cheaper and you defiantly don't need 2x4 imo just for a small room with no bearing weight areas just double up under where the ac will be and your good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, that's what I was thinking N.E.


----------



## P Jammers

I am not sure it is exactly what you'd like to know. If you want a sealed system then it's not getting done in one day.

You want everything sealed meaning no air leaks so panda film isn't going to work. 

Otherwise, CO2 is a waste of time.

This is my idea of a sealed system.





The only difference from what I run is I use a propane burner, and I run two rows of plants at the outside walls with a walkway down the middle.

Honestly, unless you are going pro rooms stay in the tents. You'll do much better having the reflection factor in place.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I ordered a 400 gph pump. A tds meter. An ebb and flow kit for my flood table, all the lines to run a drip system for while theyre small, and  some JJ nutes. I just need to pick up some hydroton from my local hydro store. I already have everything else. Hydro, LED show on the way. Ill start a journal when I get it all set up. Thanks dic, ill be in your ear for advice along the way. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh this will be great to have someone running such a similar show!! We can compare notes often, bounce things off each other, and giggle like little school girls! (lol!) 

Honestly though, I'll be here for you how needed. Did you get a res? Also, have you sorted how tall you're going to make the table? I used PVC pipe to create the frame and legs for my table. I think they make them "premade" to go with the tables.


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> This is copied from another thread here, but it pertains to my setup, so posting in here as well. Has to do with setting up LED's in my tents:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of my LED's. Two are at the same height, and the other two are staggered. One of the LED's is as absolutely high as I can get it in a tent now I believe. I want to leave enough space for the light to "breathe".
> 
> In the first picture, the light is hanging normally with the pulley system.
> In the second picture, the light is up on the top hook of the pulley system, and surpassing most of the pulley.
> In the third picture, the pulley system is entirely surpassed.
> All lights have had the wires doubled, to gain some height.



Thanks doc, now it makes sense 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I was looking at 3x3 ebb and flow systems on Amazon and they come with a 20 gallon rez. So I'm thinking that's all I should need. Gonna start looking for totes or devise something that will fit under my table. I already had a table made from pvc, however I made it slope to one corner for a drain that I never put in. I wonder if that'll be ok? Not much slope I think just a half an inch over the three feet. I think I'll have to put my fill fitting in in that low point as that's where it will drain as well! It's not that tall, I can always cut the legs down if I need to even it up or shorten it. 
 I've always wanted to try hydro, just never had the caahonies to make the jump. I've always grown organically. Which if you ever decide to try, I am pretty good at that style of growing, I could definitely give you some valuable tips! 
I can't wait to trade notes and giggle like school girls! I am getting pumped!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol Brix!  Pumped here too.  

I must admit that I wish you were doing DWC straight up, but hey, I'm sure you can do the table! I can link you to a guy I follow, his youtube. He does flood n drain tables for every station. 

In my veg, I have a 3.5 x 3.5 table, on pvc frame with 15 gal res. 20 gal would be perfect. Only issue is, I would want a res that was longer than tall. Make sense? It's because you sacrifice so much headroom for the height of the tote you use. Hard to say what I'm trying to say I think. My table slopes very little from one end to the other as well, so to help it drain back. Just have to make sure the entire table gets a couple inches deep before it drains. I have two holes, both at the same end for obvious reasons. Each has been drilled by me with a butterfly bit (DRILL PLASTICS BACKWARDS*in reverse*!!! Remember this for life) Then, I installed the flood and drain .. well.. drains. lol. one has a direct connect with 1/2" fitting connected to my pump that helps flood the table, and the other one goes to a certain height to allow the table to fill then works as a drain. When the timer turns off and stops filling your table, it will all drain back through your pump(up) drain hole. 

I will take some pictures tonight.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, you make the holes using 3/4" Spade (butterfly) drill bit, I do believe. Here's what that is: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW1578-4-Inch-6-Inch-Spade/dp/B0001LQYGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426726882&sr=8-1&keywords=3%2F4%22+spade+bit[/ame]
Then, you screw in this flood and drain kit to each of the holes drilled in the table (I think you mentioned you picked this up): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Botanicare-Ebb-Flow-Fitting-Extensions/dp/B0002738JQ[/ame]
This is basically what you're making (I also believe you mentioned look at a system like this): [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ebb-Flow-Hydroponic-System-Tray/dp/B002CRJ7H6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1426726974&sr=8-6&keywords=flood+and+drain+table[/ame]

Attached are some pics of how mine is setup. Any and all questions, ask away!! 

Also, something to note.. this res is awesome! [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Botanicare-Black-Gallon-Reservoir-Bottom/dp/B00S27VFK2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1426727200&sr=8-3&keywords=40+gallon+reservoir[/ame] 
It's longer but still 40 freakin' gal! Not tall it seems 

Another thought.. is your 400 GPH pump adjustable?! Damn, that's going to be a lot going up into the table, hopefully it comes back down fast enough!  

View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (1 of 5).JPG


View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (2 of 5).JPG


View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (1 of 1).JPG


View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (5 of 5).JPG


View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (3 of 5).JPG


View attachment VegStationDrainsWide (4 of 5).JPG


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ok, you make the holes using 3/4" Spade (butterfly) drill bit, I do believe. Here's what that is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001LQYGM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Then, you screw in this flood and drain kit to each of the holes drilled in the table (I think you mentioned you picked this up): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002738JQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> This is basically what you're making (I also believe you mentioned look at a system like this): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CRJ7H6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Attached are some pics of how mine is setup. Any and all questions, ask away!!
> 
> Also, something to note.. this res is awesome! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S27VFK2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> It's longer but still 40 freakin' gal! Not tall it seems
> 
> Another thought.. is your 400 GPH pump adjustable?! Damn, that's going to be a lot going up into the table, hopefully it comes back down fast enough!



Sweet, I got all of that down! Yes my 400 gph is adjustable. Thanks for all your help, I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions along the way. And thanks for all those links, spot on. I think I'll jus try and find one first, maybe upgrade later. Aka gotta watch my wallet! Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I just wanted to do a system that adapted to equip I already had on hand! I did look at DWC!


----------



## P Jammers

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I just wanted to do a system that adapted to equip I already had on hand! I did look at DWC!


Friends don't let friends do DWC.
:laugh:

EBB is the way to Be.
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I just wanted to do a system that adapted to equip I already had on hand! I did look at DWC!



Oh oh, this makes sense now hah :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jam.. you are welcome to come to my area and help me set this up right :aok: lol


----------



## P Jammers

Been known to do that a time or two.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I did some trimming last night and I think the plants are where I'm going to leave them for this run. Hope to get 4+ off of each, and if all goes well I should have easily nailed that.  I also ended one of my strains last night, due to me not entirely enjoying it now. It's a very sleepy strain, and burns up very fast. Light and airy, due to strain, as it grew like this all 3 times I ran it, with other strains next to them very very dense. I don't have room in my garden for fluffy big buds, I want dense big buds lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> Been known to do that a time or two.



Just say the word. I could use help on a plethora of levels!  lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

P Jammers said:


> Friends don't let friends do DWC.
> :laugh:
> 
> EBB is the way to Be.
> :48:



That's what I'm thinkin. I'm just goin with the flow!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Still nice close nodes, healthy/green growth, large stalks, strong structure, minimal stretching.. with these LED's. So far I want to say "I'm loving them" but I need to reserve my thoughts still for a bit  more. 

As for the tent that was yellowing off, it was awesome and AMAZING to see green come back to leaves that were past 50% gone! They are bulking up a bit more, and seem to be attaining the density I was hoping for, so switching at 5 weeks into flowering from HPS to LED's hasn't seemed to effect these in an ill form at all. Matter of fact, it greened up the dying leaves and is giving me the density I was hoping for. We'll fully know about density in another 6 weeks though  

Just wanted to update in here. Everything is cold the last couple days. Can not wait for winter to break now! Oh, I did a clone experiment as well. In the past, I've had poor clone rates, and in the last year I've been nearly 100% (awesome!).. but awhile back on my first attempts, after not getting any to take 3 different times, with batches of 10+ clones taken... I tried a method my mother used to do. I put the cut directly into a shot glass (clear) of water, that I did not change for 2 weeks, only added to. And then I put the cut in that and places under my flood and drain table for residual light. 2 weeks later, they threw roots out! So, this time, I place a bunch of cuttings in a red solo cup of water. This time, I did the cuts and dipped in clonex gel, so now the water is full of rooting hormone stuff.  

Just an experiment, as I don't really need the clones. Last night, I killed off 10 clones. 3 from just rooted size, and 7 that were 10" or so tall. Always my saddest days when I have to kill off perfectly good females, in which I know the genetics are awesome... but when you don't have the room... meh!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just took measurements of my space, and I think when I frame out my room it will be framed to 8' x 10'.  Thoughts? (PJ?)


----------



## yooper420

How`s Doc this morning ? Sounds like the grow is going good after the switch to LED`s. Real good to hear. Glad I started out with LED`s, expensive, but worth it. Currently on my 7th grow with my LED`s, no problems, no complaints. Only want 2 more, but will compromise with the budget police on one. Still no go.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You looked into the fixtures I bought right? They're relatively quite cheap, but seem very good quality. With that said, it seems like even $20.00 more than needed would be too much right now, eh?  

I'm doing great. Just trying to figure out how in the heck I'm going to build this room, and still keep things going. I'd have to move a LOT of things around in the room upstairs right now. 

Also, I'm juggling the thought of getting my HPS packed up for sale. I assume there's a market for quality used gear?


----------



## yooper420

Yeah Doc, I checked `em out . They seem like goods ones and I would think if PJ says good things about `em they should be good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Yeah Doc, I checked `em out . They seem like goods ones and I would think if PJ says good things about `em they should be good.



Indeed  

Dang, ever since going back hydro and getting these LED's.. I've been veryyyy much back into having a "passion"!! I'm wanting to go in there every moment, and love em to death, like when I first started. LOL 

Now, the only thing in my sights is; Figure out how to build this new room _and _keep the tents going. Hmmmm, as Pooh Bear would say; "Think, think, think."


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I missed the FedEx man today as me and the ol lady were both at work today, so no lights til Monday! I hate when that happens. On a side note they shipped and got here fast. Kudos to Mars hydro! I'm gonna be getting a lot of early Christmas presents this coming week. Can't wait to put it all together and let her rip! I'm gonna pop some seeds this weekend. I have afghan kush, Pakistani kush, Larry OG, skunk44, white widow, and white widow x big bud. Also have a freebie of purple power, but it's advertised as an OD strain only. Don't wanna risk it indoors! I'm gonna run four, I know I'm gonna run the skunk44. I had a banger out of that one hope I find another, what other should I run? Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I missed the FedEx man today as me and the ol lady were both at work today, so no lights til Monday! I hate when that happens. On a side note they shipped and got here fast. Kudos to Mars hydro! I'm gonna be getting a lot of early Christmas presents this coming week. Can't wait to put it all together and let her rip! I'm gonna pop some seeds this weekend. I have afghan kush, Pakistani kush, Larry OG, skunk44, white widow, and white widow x big bud. Also have a freebie of purple power, but it's advertised as an OD strain only. Don't wanna risk it indoors! I'm gonna run four, I know I'm gonna run the skunk44. I had a banger out of that one hope I find another, what other should I run? Suggestions welcome!



Bummer that you missed him I hate when that happens immensely! It's bound to always happen on a Friday too!! And yeah, their shipping is INSANELY quick, so so far (dealing with Sara etc) it's been a great experience as far as customer support goes, in the initial purchase. 

Your line ups sound good, but let me tell you.. don't let an "outdoor only" strain freak you out. If you grow it with good training, it will work just fine indoors! I was wary at first with this Dinafem - Cheese, that I'm still running. Posted as "outdoor only", but I gave it a shot and I'm sure glad that I did!

Larry OG is a no brainer, so go with that one. Also, I would do the Widow X BB cross, as I did enjoy my NL X BB auto that I ran once. I don't mess with autos anymore, but it was a quality plant for sure. 

Thanks for stopping in, and come on back tonight for updated pics! I have a lot of them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

First in the pics is some bubble hash I did today. And then a full shot of my veg station, along with specific shots of things in my veg station. You can see the solo cups full of cuttings...that's my experiment.  Then there's shots of my LED stuff that is both 2 weeks in and 7 weeks in (Tent #1 and #2, Flowering). You can see the tending of the under side of my hydro station. Also, some buds in the soilless station, finishing up. 

View attachment HashAndUpdateTallMar2015 (1 of 5).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (1 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (2 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateTallMar2015 (2 of 5).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (3 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (4 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (5 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (6 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (7 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (8 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (9 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (10 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (12 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (11 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateTallMar2015 (5 of 5).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (16 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (13 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (14 of 16).JPG


View attachment HashAndUpdateWideMar2015 (15 of 16).JPG


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Thoughts? (PJ?)



on 8x10? TBH I have no idea what your goals are? For those 8 lights you have sure. I would do two rows at each side 2x8 with a aisle in the middle to walk in.

For me 8 x 10 is right at the do I or do I not run CO2 spot. I'd say most likely not as you can turn a room that size with minimal cooling and venting with a 6" fan.

The question is a bit general.


----------



## P Jammers

Looks like those plants that I said would go green went green huh?
:48:

What a great example of how much better plants respond to LED over HID.


----------



## Kraven

:aok::aok: lookin good!


----------



## Grower13

love the glasses pics frosty


----------



## sopappy

I actually drooled at that bubble hash picture, thanks! 
I cut my teeth on hash, grass back them was a joke. I think I did see some bud once but it was wrapped around a stick and called Tie Stick or something like that.


----------



## MR1

Looking good there Fang, enjoy that hash.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks all :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Lookin good doc, I'm gonna be a busy man soon enough!hey I ordered 1 liter bottles of the AN JJ. Is that gonna be enough for four plants?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Maybe I'll run six? Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

That should be enough  

You may need 1 more L of bloom, but I think you're good. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

1 more week, and I'll be at 56 days for Tent #1. I'm so ready to take it down and setup the hydro! 

Good morning all. If you're reading this post and not seeing the new pictures, I just updated last night. Large photo update on post #196, on the last page. :aok:


----------



## yooper420

Doc be rockin` `em. Looks good, especially through the Method7`s. Talked with the young lady at the local hydro shop, she`s looking into ordering some after I showed her YOUR pictures looking through them. See, you`re a salesman too and didn`t know it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Doc be rockin` `em. Looks good, especially through the Method7`s. Talked with the young lady at the local hydro shop, she`s looking into ordering some after I showed her YOUR pictures looking through them. See, you`re a salesman too and didn`t know it.



Hah! That's awesome! :ccc:


----------



## Dman1234

Great pics and journal, I love the pics through the glasses. And a nice clean organized grow room is always a pleasure too see, keep it going Doc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dman1234 said:


> Great pics and journal, I love the pics through the glasses. And a nice clean organized grow room is always a pleasure too see, keep it going Doc.



Thanks Dman! :aok: 
Please keep stopping in from time to time.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Just say the word. I could use help on a plethora of levels! lol


 
First class ticket is the first step right P?  :vap_smiley:  or I bet ya some Lobster rolls would do the trick Doc... :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> First in the pics is some bubble hash I did today. And then a full shot of my veg station, along with specific shots of things in my veg station. You can see the solo cups full of cuttings...that's my experiment.  Then there's shots of my LED stuff that is both 2 weeks in and 7 weeks in (Tent #1 and #2, Flowering). You can see the tending of the under side of my hydro station. Also, some buds in the soilless station, finishing up.



these pics should be your sig! LOVE Thru the Glasses!! Brand new tent set up 1k hps and fans bak and running so glad i popped back in here lol. So i got 12 i sexed from seed and flipped back to 24 past week let em adjust to the 1k then gonna super crop em and donate a good one to cloning and clone rest as well then re flip em, most are 2 1/2 -4' already shoudl be interseting gonna have to do sme real cuting to get em to fit only plan on running 6 in flower then other stay under a 600w in a 2x2x4 cab and the clone kit under the t5s
all are the same strain kc brains Mango high times cup winner i bred out the originals i got. last thing i got to do is get more nutes and set the 55 gal res and control bucket up and timers and a lil venting 


feels so good to have it all up and running again thanks man you really lit the fire under my bud


----------



## N.E.wguy

:vap-Bong_smoker: whats up bro 


JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> First class ticket is the first step right P?  :vap_smiley:  or I bet ya some Lobster rolls would do the trick Doc... :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> First class ticket is the first step right P?  :vap_smiley:  or I bet ya some Lobster rolls would do the trick Doc... :48:



Hah, indeed! 



N.E.wguy said:


> these pics should be your sig! LOVE Thru the Glasses!!
> 
> feels so good to have it all up and running again thanks man you really lit the fire under my bud



Thanks, glad you like the pics and happy to have lit that fire. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So darn cold and windy today! Grrr... (and Brrr!)

The girls are all doing well, as I have both of the heaters going today. One on medium and the other on low. I thought about notching up one like I sometimes do on the extra cold days, just didn't bother today. I think they will be just fine  

6 more days, then chop chop chop :chuck: :bolt:


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> So darn cold and windy today! Grrr... (and Brrr!)
> 
> The girls are all doing well, as I have both of the heaters going today. One on medium and the other on low. I thought about notching up one like I sometimes do on the extra cold days, just didn't bother today. I think they will be just fine
> 
> 6 more days, then chop chop chop :chuck: :bolt:



Gratz on the run. waiting to see the pic's of the finished product.....and loving those LED's cant wait for you to try them for a year and get all the bugs worked out so when I'm ready all i have to is plug and play since you will be doing all the research 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Gratz on the run. waiting to see the pic's of the finished product.....and loving those LED's cant wait for you to try them for a year and get all the bugs worked out so when I'm ready all i have to is plug and play since you will be doing all the research
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks Kraven :aok: 

I would say, your best bet to get a good idea would be after this second run finishes. I started 3 or 4 days into flowering with LED's, and I have my Hydro methods down, so this run will truly give you a good idea of what's going on. I'll be sure to not hold back on my findings and do any "pros / cons" that I can along the way. I couldn't possibly do a list like that now, BUT, I can surely give you a great idea in about 6-8 more weeks :aok: 

I don't think I'll really have any kinks to work out. I have the lights between 23" - 25" and I'm sticking to what PJ, and many others, have said about LED's.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I just ordered me an active Aqua 40 gallon Rez with lid! Got it from hydro Galaxy for $123.95 and free shipping. Hah! I've painstakingly looked all over til I found the right one. I almost purchased a 20 gal off of amazon for $180, before I decided to do some serious price comparison shopping. Glad I did cuz I got more Rez for less money? Doin the happy dance! It will fit perfectly under my flood table. I sure hope I'll have the headroom to keep some distance with my led's! Ugh. This seems to be my only question now!


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Thanks Kraven :aok:
> 
> I would say, your best bet to get a good idea would be after this second run finishes. I started 3 or 4 days into flowering with LED's, and I have my Hydro methods down, so this run will truly give you a good idea of what's going on. I'll be sure to not hold back on my findings and do any "pros / cons" that I can along the way. I couldn't possibly do a list like that now, BUT, I can surely give you a great idea in about 6-8 more weeks :aok:
> 
> I don't think I'll really have any kinks to work out. I have the lights between 23" - 25" and I'm sticking to what PJ, and many others, have said about LED's.



I'll be watching and taking notes 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So I just ordered me an active Aqua 40 gallon Rez with lid! Got it from hydro Galaxy for $123.95 and free shipping. Hah! I've painstakingly looked all over til I found the right one. I almost purchased a 20 gal off of amazon for $180, before I decided to do some serious price comparison shopping. Glad I did cuz I got more Rez for less money? Doin the happy dance! It will fit perfectly under my flood table. I sure hope I'll have the headroom to keep some distance with my led's! Ugh. This seems to be my only question now!



Nice! I just looked that res up. I'm so jealous!! 12" tall and 40gal?! Awesome!  

Like I mentioned before, I don't do tables for flowering because of headroom, but a lot of people do it without issues. Just have to do more plants, and shorter.. I believe. 



Kravenhead said:


> I'll be watching and taking notes



Excellent! Glad to have you along :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yum! Had some of the new bubble tonight. Is goooood!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So my ebb and flow kit showed up, minus some parts. The description said it contained a 6 way manifold and all the water lines and basket stakes for a drip system to start the small plants. Well it was missing those parts. I contacted Amazon and they're reshipping the products no questions asked, and I get to keep the ebb and flow valve and fill and drain lines. That's why I shop Amazon! They always make it right! I also got my tds meter, and my jungle juice three part nutes. Tomorrow my lights will be here, can't wait!


----------



## yooper420

Enjoyed the bubble earlier huh ? Sounds really good to me, wish I could join ya.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So my ebb and flow kit showed up, minus some parts. The description said it contained a 6 way manifold and all the water lines and basket stakes for a drip system to start the small plants. Well it was missing those parts. I contacted Amazon and they're reshipping the products no questions asked, and I get to keep the ebb and flow valve and fill and drain lines. That's why I shop Amazon! They always make it right! I also got my tds meter, and my jungle juice three part nutes. Tomorrow my lights will be here, can't wait!



Ahh, bummer about the parts, but yeah...Amazon is great  Keep me informed with what's going on Brix! 



yooper420 said:


> Enjoyed the bubble earlier huh ? Sounds really good to me, wish I could join ya.



I wish you could join me too Yooper. It was very good. Think I'll have some more this morning! lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So... darn.... COLD!  

Wednesday is supposed to be beautiful though, so, lookin' forward to that!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, t-minus 5 days till chop-chop  Already seeing amber, so could pull now if I wanted. Man, they are small buds...really glad I'm done with this MESSING UP thing! Soilless.. BAH! I leave the dirt to you organic professionals. :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I just got my shipment from fedex and low and behold, mars hydro only sent me one light even though I paid for four of them. I'm three short. It never ends! I just sent sara an email, waiting to hear back from her! So far my luck is no good! Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So I just got my shipment from fedex and low and behold, mars hydro only sent me one light even though I paid for four of them. I'm three short. It never ends! I just sent sara an email, waiting to hear back from her! So far my luck is no good! Lol



Oh man! That's a bummer Brix! Sara will make it right.


----------



## Grower13

Your grows are doing well dgf.......... hope you are to........ I'm so jealous of all your hash.......... I gotta do more of that myself.

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks G13! :aok: I'm doing very decent. 

Yeah, I had to do all the trimmings I had kicking around, as people in the house were getting upset the freezer space was slammed. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, tonight I did some add back solutions to Tent #2, which is at 2 weeks and 4 days into flowering. Add back went in around 1200 PPM's, ph'd to 5.7. Added into solution that was 5.9 - 6.0 and everything settled to around 5.9. I'll leave it there, let it float up to 6.2 in a couple days, then bop it back down to 5.8. I love the swing, and I think the plants do too!  

All clones are doing great. Most Rockwool stuff has thrown roots...I'll keep them in the dome to keep them small for awhile longer. The Tent that has 5 days left is showing about 5% - 10% amber. Quite dense it seems, so that is good. Very stinky!  

I'm keeping the lights 22" away in Tent #2. Going to leave it there and let them grow a bit closer, but the stretch should be just about entirely over. 
There's my update.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So I finally got home from work, and opened the one Mars hydro 400 w led's. WOW! I cannot believe how bright that sucker is. I can't imagine 4 of them. I made the mistake of looking directly into it and just like you said doc, everything had a green shade to it for a few minutes. Looks like I'll be needing some of those method seven glasses! Lol. I still haven't heard a thing from Sara at mars hydro yet! I want my other three so I can get this show on the road! On a good note my submersible pump showed up.

I tested my tap water with my tds meter and it read 166ppm. Is this ok, or should I use my RO system? I hate using it cuz it wastes so much water. Tell me a little about res temps? And how to control them if they get into the danger zones!. When I change my res out should I wash it out every time? If so with what? I'd imagine soap is not good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So I finally got home from work, and opened the one Mars hydro 400 w led's. WOW! I cannot believe how bright that sucker is. I can't imagine 4 of them. I made the mistake of looking directly into it and just like you said doc, everything had a green shade to it for a few minutes. Looks like I'll be needing some of those method seven glasses! Lol. I still haven't heard a thing from Sara at mars hydro yet! I want my other three so I can get this show on the road! On a good note my submersible pump showed up.
> 
> I tested my tap water with my tds meter and it read 166ppm. Is this ok, or should I use my RO system? I hate using it cuz it wastes so much water. Tell me a little about res temps? And how to control them if they get into the danger zones!. When I change my res out should I wash it out every time? If so with what? I'd imagine soap is not good.



I'm going to talk to her on Skype, and tell her to get to it! Mondays are ALWAYS tough for them, as they don't process orders on the weekends. 

166ppm is just fine, I do believe. Matter of fact, it's better to use that with trace minerals than to use R/O, according to some things I've read along the way. Who knows what's correct or not, but I do know 166ppm's should be just fine  It's not city / chlorinated is it? If it is, just let it stand for 24 hours. 

Res temps. I don't psycho worry, but it's good to keep it now lower than 60° and no higher than 78°. I have fish tank heaters I use to keep em warmer in the super cold winters, but this year I didn't really have to run mine when I went back hydro. As for chillers, I have no experience with them. I've read about a few that are interesting to consider, but I would just use a frozen bottle from my big freezer everyday if I wanted to keep em down a bit. Bunch of reading shows that's rather effective, people just get sick of taking them out of the res and putting them back in. 

When you change your res, it's good to wash it down and scrub it down with water. Some people (me included) have used vinegar or even a very light bleach solution. Currently, I've been mostly using just water. Hey, I grow on the border of crazy, even if my grows look clean..some of my practices aren't great. Like, I dip my clone cuttings directly in the main clonex jar, without taking some out and just dipping there. Oh, this one jar is 2 years old, as I haven't had to buy anymore since when I first started. Yeah, some people would **** right there on that one thing. hah!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm going to talk to her on Skype, and tell her to get to it! Mondays are ALWAYS tough for them, as they don't process orders on the weekends.
> 
> 166ppm is just fine, I do believe. Matter of fact, it's better to use that with trace minerals than to use R/O, according to some things I've read along the way. Who knows what's correct or not, but I do know 166ppm's should be just fine  It's not city / chlorinated is it? If it is, just let it stand for 24 hours.
> 
> Res temps. I don't psycho worry, but it's good to keep it now lower than 60° and no higher than 78°. I have fish tank heaters I use to keep em warmer in the super cold winters, but this year I didn't really have to run mine when I went back hydro. As for chillers, I have no experience with them. I've read about a few that are interesting to consider, but I would just use a frozen bottle from my big freezer everyday if I wanted to keep em down a bit. Bunch of reading shows that's rather effective, people just get sick of taking them out of the res and putting them back in.
> 
> When you change your res, it's good to wash it down and scrub it down with water. Some people (me included) have used vinegar or even a very light bleach solution. Currently, I've been mostly using just water. Hey, I grow on the border of crazy, even if my grows look clean..some of my practices aren't great. Like, I dip my clone cuttings directly in the main clonex jar, without taking some out and just dipping there. Oh, this one jar is 2 years old, as I haven't had to buy anymore since when I first started. Yeah, some people would **** right there on that one thing. hah!



I do have city water. When I was running all organic I RO'ed all my water. I will leave it sit for 24 hrs, thanks. Just water is what I thought as well to wash the res. I am pretty meticulous about my practices. I wear gloves and use sterile scalpels when I clone. I don't dip into the jar, I take some out. I don't even dip in to get some gel out I just shake it till some comes out! Lol!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I don't dip into the jar, I take some out. I don't even dip in to get some gel out I just shake it till some comes out! Lol!



See, now that's what most do and what you're trained to do. Now think about what I said; 

One 2 year old bottle of ClonEx Gel..
Hundreds of cuttings dipped over the years..

....you're squirming aren't ya! hah  

I know I know, I should do that too. Maybe 2 years from now I'll change my ways with that one.  

As for the city water thing. What I've heard is let is rest and blah blah, trace elements blah blah... me? If I had an R/O setup, I'd most likely use that if I had city water as I do not like the idea of their additives (softeners etc). I would run the R/O and add Cal-Mag etc. But who knows.. I'm no pro when it comes to R/O and city water. I'm country water, 33 ppm's from the faucet.  

Maybe someone else could chime in or help you better with that thought. I lean toward R/O with city, but supposedly better to air out and use trace elements. Bah, what'd you do?!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Maybe someone else could chime in or help you better with that thought. I lean toward R/O with city, but supposedly better to air out and use trace elements. Bah, what'd you do?![/QUOTE]

I RO'ed all my city water. It was 0 ppm. I'll ask THG, she'll know the answer I bet! Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I just don't like to waste water if there is no need!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I RO'ed all my city water. It was 0 ppm. I'll ask THG, she'll know the answer I bet! Lol



Yeah, R/O seems to be great if you add the trace stuff. Cal-Mag, and I think there's some "trace elements package" thingie you can add too. I'm a noob there though! Maybe THG knows, indeed  



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I just don't like to waste water if there is no need!



I do not blame you! I know there's people growing with way worse ppm's from city, and doing very good. :aok:


----------



## MR1

Fang you have good water at 33, mine reads 250 out of the tap.


----------



## Kraven

MR1 sadly mines almost 400 out of the tap. Decided to use distilled, since it is really easy for me to make it in my 40 gal still.


----------



## MR1

Yeah that is pretty high Kravenhead, I guess you have no option.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Hey should I use other nutes in addition to the jungle juice three part? Like the advance nutrients flowering nute line ie big bud, overdrive, etc.? Or just jungle juice as a stand alone?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh, are you asking if you should use AN's supplementals? It's all up to you Mr Brix  

I can give you my entire breakdown of what I have and answer any questions of "why" I have whatever I have, if you have any questions.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ahh, I'm a bonehead... I have all what I use in my first post here, durr!  



> Room rundown:
> 
> - One 4x4 Tent for Veg
> - Two 4.5 x 4.5 tents for flower, staggered by 4 weeks
> - Two 4' / four bulb Sunblaze T5HO for Veg
> - Four 600w HPS lights, with enclosed / cooled hoods. (Two in each tent)
> - DWC in 18 gal Rubbermaid Totes
> - *Jungle Juice / Cal-Mag / Liquid KoolBloom / Rhizotonic / Bloombastic / Hygrozyme / Pure Blend Tea / H2O2*
> - Strains: (all currently from my clones)
> &#9668; G13 Labs, Cinderella 99 (This is my favorite)
> &#9668; OG Seeds, Merlot OG
> &#9668; DNA Genetics, Tangilope
> &#9668; G13 Labs, Pineapple Express
> &#9668; Dinafem, Cheese
> &#9668; Delicious Seeds, Critical Sensi Star
> 
> - Training methods used: Top or FIM (try to FIM) / LST / Super Cropping / Excess foliage removal (this is subjective to each and every grower)


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I have cal mag, I have hygrozyme. I was thinking about the hobbyist bundle which has voodoo juice, b-52,big bud, and overdrive. Again I'm new to this hydro thing, they make it seem like you need those nutes, but they are salesmen, obviously good ones!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

They are great salesman! What you need is subjective to you and your strains. Like, you wouldn't need silica on a very strong cell walled plant, but if the plant normally has a "weak structure" you'd want to get Silica, you know? 

All things past your macro nutes (and cal-mag) are just frivolous things. To me, everything I use has a pure purpose in my mindset... when it comes to taste and aroma, I'm unique to what I'm using and my strains. I feel like everything I use has its place, and couldn't get rid of a single thing. Others, think I'm crazy and do just macros mostly. I dare you to try Bloombastic though.. bwahahha. That stuff is amazing!


----------



## Kraven

I use sensi a & B grow / bloom, vodoo juice, b-52, big bud and overdrive, that is what I am running myself. But they are not the end all, I have used GH and technaflora in the past and have had really good results too.


----------



## MR1

I am using just Jungle Juice alone with only calmag this time around just to see how well it does on it's own.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

All my Jungle Juice people!! Wooo, come out of the cracks and flock to the thread!  hah!


----------



## yooper420

GH Grow, Bloom and Koolbloom here.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Kravenhead said:


> I use sensi a & B grow / bloom, vodoo juice, b-52, big bud and overdrive, that is what I am running myself. But they are not the end all, I have used GH and technaflora in the past and have had really good results too.



Do you recommend using te voodoo, b-52, big bud and overdrive?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I have decide I'm gonna do a full tutorial grow journal from start to finish, I mean every single step with pictures and all. How to set up and design and all items and nutes used etc! I think it will help the noobs alike! Lol what do you think?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I'll get my girlfriend to put on a mask and model topless for me in all my pics lol! She'll be the hand and boob model!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Its a joke, im not really going to post pictures of my girlfriend naked on here. That would be against the rules!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> GH Grow, Bloom and Koolbloom here.



Nice :aok: 



HighBrixMMJ said:


> Do you recommend using te voodoo, b-52, big bud and overdrive?



None of those things hurt, the question is; "Does this stuff work for your strain, your methods and generally _for_ you?" 
Like I mentioned, you don't need Silica on something like my Cinderella 99, but my Merlot OG would get Silica additive, as the cell walls are structured rather weak with that one. Since Silica is supposed to help make a "heartier" / stronger cell structure, it would help me there. I certainly wouldn't want to use it for the C99, as it's more than good enough and would be a total waste to use. So, it's all entirely subjective if you're using it. I am always curious of anyones findings with / without certain additives and what strains they're running at that time. 



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I have decide I'm gonna do a full tutorial grow journal from start to finish, I mean every single step with pictures and all. How to set up and design and all items and nutes used etc! I think it will help the noobs alike! Lol what do you think?



Oh cool Brix! I'm sure loads of people would like this :aok: 



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I'll get my girlfriend to put on a mask and model topless for me in all my pics lol! She'll be the hand and boob model!:rofl::rofl:



:rofl: I love it! lol



HighBrixMMJ said:


> Its a joke, im not really going to post pictures of my girlfriend naked on here. That would be against the rules!



Oh c-mon now, I wouldn't tell anybody... lol! :vap-Bong_smoker:

Sorry for lack of reply, I've been out of the loop since last night. Dealing with things (all good, none bad, just life issues  )


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

It's ok man, we all have lives! I just need to do one thing......Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh! ok I feel better. Sorry about venting on your journal doc, but you know what I've been dealing with! Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Man, poor Brix! Getting put through the ringer! Hey, at least Mars did a phenomenal job sorting things out very quickly.  And don't worry, you can always vent in here! I will listen :aok: 

As for my room, I chopped 5 main colas tonight, as I'm getting exceedingly low on  the stash, so wanted to make sure I wouldn't run out. Now, I won't let not having enough dictate when I pull them. They are all showing 5-10% amber, and are bulking up nice enough. I can't wait till this run is done though! Have I mentioned that? lol!!


----------



## Kraven

Nice, glad brix is gettin the LED issue on track. 



To be honest, this last grow I just used Sensi A&B Grow/ Bloom, Big bud some super thrive for the b vit's and I had exceptional results on my first hydro run.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven, did you use Hygrozyme and a Tea as well? If not, you'll missing out! hah  (I think I mentioned this combo to you before)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This: 






Plus this:





Equals; amazing aroma and flavor. Terrapins galore! hah


----------



## Kraven

No, made a trip to get some hydrozyme and the hydro store was not open yet, guess I'm an early morning person, anyway just never got around to getting it. My bad Doc, it's kinda pointless to give advice if I wont take it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> My bad Doc, it's kinda pointless to give advice if I wont take it.



That's what doctors are good for! lol!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

So is jungle juice organic nutes or synthetic? If not organic, then that pure blend tea is worthless. The synthetic nutes will kill the microbes! Just sayin!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

And the hygrozyme as well! I'm under the understanding that mixing organic and synthetic is a no no!


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> This:
> snipped pics
> 
> Equals; amazing aroma and flavor. Terrapins galore! hah



"amazing aroma and flavor"
Better not buy that stuff, Rosebud


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I understand what you're saying Brix, but it doesn't work that way with the Zyme and Tea  Soon as I added that, as per Hushpuppy's suggestion over a year ago, my aroma and flavor increased noticeably.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hygrozyme actually helps break down all the chelated nutrients, and along with H202 helps keep your res clean etc. The Tea is directly related to flavor / aroma. They work  At least with my experience


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I totally understand what they are and what they do, I've used hygrozyme for years, my expertise in growing is organics, I've studied countless hours in order to achieve the results I was able to achieve with organics, however, I was just under the assumption that you could not mix the two. Now I'm not saying that what you're doing has no merit, cuz you of all people would know your results! And if it works then hey, roll with it! I don't claim to know everything! Lol I learn new things every day, especially when it comes to growing. It pays to have an open mind! Compost teas are made up of living micro herds. I don't see how synthetic nutes don't kill them. And as far as hygrozyme. It actually is an enzyme that turns waste matter from the microbes( in essence their poo) back into usable nutrients for the plant. So if the microbes are dead how is the hygrozyme working? There would be no poo for the hygrozyme to turn back into usable nutrients! Help me understand!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> It actually is an enzyme that turns waste matter from the microbes( in essence their poo) back into usable nutrients for the plant



It turns waste matter into usable nutes, BUT, with synthetic is seems to "lock out" all the dead stuff and kinda just clean up the synthetic system a bit by taking care of the waste. As for the NEXT process of hygrozyme, which is then turning the chelated stuff back to usable material.. yeah I don't know if that's working. But I DO know it helps to lock up all the poo so that it doesn't effect toxicity. Or at least I think that's what I've found out. 

PJ does some synthetic / organic mixes as well. People like us like to work against the grain just to see what happens. I've had some amazing findings, and kinda just smirk when people say "organic does this and chem does this so *this *" 

What I do know is I was at a certain level with my growing, and Hushpuppy took me directly under his wing. I mean, we've had hours upon hours of countless speaking about growing, and he's taught me so much. He actually used to do some work with living microbes and enzymes, but I'm not going to talk about his life... he can do that if he wants hah. 

But yeah, Hushpuppy is the one that introduced me to both Jungle Juice, and the Hygrozyme / Tea combo. If you've ever talked to HP, you know it's almost like talking to a science book, but in a good way! hah


----------



## yooper420

Oh poo poo Doc, does it work or not ? Ain`t that the big question ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Oh poo poo Doc, does it work or not ? Ain`t that the big question ?



For me (and Hushpuppy) it works a CHARM! You can physically see the chelated solution at the bottom of the tanks after 24 hours of putting the stuff in. 
I think my entire reason for not having any toxicity AND the fact I can go 4 weeks and still not have to change my res, is directly related to Hygrozyme and H202. :aok:

Notice their slogan: "The natural cleaner, for all your growing media..."


----------



## N.E.wguy

and no GMO's


----------



## P Jammers

Trying to bite my tongue, really I am. Not gonna side with anyone here as I don't want to stir things up. 

While using all these products you may or may not be able to have some success, but your adding things killing things re adding again just to kill it again. 

What is the point?

I mean if you're running a medium like clay pebbles, very little if anything is going on organically anyway, so what's the point of that?

I use three products in flower period and not one of them is Calmag.

Man these companies have people so brainwashed.
:hairpull:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> Trying to bite my tongue, really I am. Not gonna side with anyone here as I don't want to stir things up.



Oh, it's not about siding with anyone PJ, I respect yours and all others opinions and professional thoughts. :aok: 

Curious, what do you think of Bloombastic? It's a bloom booster that many people don't use, but I feel as though I see amazing change within 24 hours. Maybe all these things are in my head PJ, truly lol. I'll have to give a run a go with just base nutes and minimal additives soon. :aok: I won't knock it before I try it.. or should I say, don't try it? At least in this case lol :rofl:

I can not say I've done much K.I.S.S. method, since my start with all this. Maybe I should give that a try and see if I find anything better happening.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Small picture update: 

Tent #2 is going to be at 3 weeks tomorrow. So far, so good. Absolute jungle in there! Hope I did enough defoliating (eek!).  

Temps are doing the last crazy swing of the year I think. Winter is going out like a lion. Res temps are good, and humidity has gone down. These pics were taken yesterday. RH never usually gets that high, but that's usually as high as it gets.. maybe a bit more. (PJ, remember that whole "led's and 80%RH" thing? lol, well here we are!) 

View attachment Week3Tent2 (1 of 4).jpg


View attachment Week3Tent2 (2 of 4).jpg


View attachment Week3Tent2 (3 of 4).jpg


View attachment Week3Tent2 (4 of 4).jpg


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh, it's not about siding with anyone PJ, I respect yours and all others opinions and professional thoughts. :aok:
> 
> Curious, what do you think of Bloombastic? It's a bloom booster that many people don't use, but I feel as though I see amazing change within 24 hours. Maybe all these things are in my head PJ, truly lol. I'll have to give a run a go with just base nutes and minimal additives soon. :aok: I won't knock it before I try it.. or should I say, don't try it? At least in this case lol :rofl:
> 
> I can not say I've done much K.I.S.S. method, since my start with all this. Maybe I should give that a try and see if I find anything better happening.



Best advice I can give is to start at the very base [pretty much where I always run] see what you can get done, and then try all the snake oils and see for yourself. Don't limit yourself to DWC and give EBB a try. Also when you think EBB go outside the box and look at systems other than trays, especially if you are limited by height.

It is by far the most cost effective way to grow hydroponically today.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I was doing Under Current before... I could do that again, with the larger holes and hose, but I find that to be a lot of things that can; leak / break / build algae. 

I'm willing to reinvent how I do what I do, but for my situation I'd want to get rid of my tents and build a room before I did that. 

You know me. I'm willing to adjust and be open minded, for sure :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I believe I'm going to be purchasing a small setup to experiment with: 






I will both veg and flower in this little space and just do some fun things in here I think!


----------



## Kraven

That was a very informative discussion, I learned a bunch. Nice little rig doc, that will be a good place to run experiments


----------



## P Jammers

5'3" is going to be tough. Even in pots on the ground. I'd go taller for sure.


----------



## N.E.wguy

this thread is fun of win!

just was thinking of you, all good thought all good high thoughts  

reflipped them had taken clones have 14 different phenos gave 2 moms to a buddy 

they hardly ever stopped budding i think they will go fast and the clones look great all real nice tight node cuts


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> 5'3" is going to be tough. Even in pots on the ground. I'd go taller for sure.



Yeah, I was worried about that and hence why I was asking you. I think you're right ESPECIALLY with led's being in the picture. I've figured out what I will do. I'll re-create some place to hang and dry my harvest, and use this 2x2x7 tent I already HAVE hahah  It's all setup and ready to go, just needs a light. I've been using it as a drying only space. I imagine I can get the same results with totes and clip fans though? lol. 




N.E.wguy said:


> this thread is fun of win!
> 
> just was thinking of you, all good thought all good high thoughts
> 
> reflipped them had taken clones have 14 different phenos gave 2 moms to a buddy
> 
> they hardly ever stopped budding i think they will go fast and the clones look great all real nice tight node cuts



Cheers for enjoying the thread and thinkin' of us. :aok: 
Nice to hear all is going well with you.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya much different cloning off a flower plant back to reveg how much sturdy and hardier they seem, but i also used a better clone tray and gel not powder and rockwollish cube blocks and not rapidrooters


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Update*

Just ate .7 g's of Critical Jack Herer on a piece of peanut butter toast. Took dried bud from months ago, that tastes horrible when smoked.. and decarbed in in my convection oven at 270° for 30 minutes, as per recommendation by Weedhopper  :aok:

Will update in 45-60 minutes with my thoughts


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

its well past an hour....  so did it put ya down?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

After 35 minutes a *whoooosh* feeling came in.. and I've been smoking along with it ever since. Still floating along. I'd say it did something. Next up, I do 1g and add some hash. Probably will do that pretty soon here to blast back off further.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dr. Green Fang said:


> After 35 minutes a *whoooosh* feeling came in.. and I've been smoking along with it ever since. Still floating along. I'd say it did something. Next up, I do 1g and add some hash. Probably will do that pretty soon here to blast back off further.


 
:aok:  LMAO  sounds like a very productive day at your place doc...  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm actually considering starting my harvest 2 days early (today instead of Saturday)... not much going on. Once I hurry up and harvest, I can get it back to hydro in there again!!! I'm dying to do that! 

 So it only makes sense that I medicate to the fullest on this finest day of daze!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Guys I would like to see if I can give a little more insight on the Hygrozyme/organic tea/synthetic nute discussion if I can. First Thanks D for the very kind words and for blowing my head up. I don't know if I deserve all that but I do enjoy learning new stuff and sharing it with others.

I don't consider myself to be a MJ grow master. I still see myself as a student who enjoys learning. But to the point of the feeding regimen:
I used to work for an international company(Novo Nordisk) that makes(produces) enzymes. I learned that the way microbes do all that they do in "natural processes" for making a lot of things, and how they break down raw materials and make them available to plants in nature(process called chelation) is through the use of enzymes that these microbes create within their bodies. An enzyme is a chemical that acts like a tool to break apart molecular structures. I won't go into the whole biochemistry lesson (partly because I don't know all of the facts), but what I do know is that companies who produce enzymes like Novo and Hygrozyme, do so by farming microbes.

These enzyme solutions are precisely the same enzymes that are produced by microbes in natural settings. The companies gather vast amounts of microbes and hold them in huge tanks where they feed them certain nutrients to keep them alive and happily producing their own enzymes. Then these enzymes are collected through special processes, bottled or dried and bagged, and sold to people who need the "natural process" but don't have the ability to utilize microbes.

For those of us who like the flavors given to the MJ products from "organics" but who don't want to go the "organic" method for what ever reason, The hygrozyme/organic tea is a shortcut to get the organic flavors.
Like DGF, I have high regard for PJ and those of you on here who do use the "organic method", but I think you may be misunderstanding my process. We are not trying to add microbes to the synthetic system only to have them die from the synthetics. We are skipping the _need for the microbes _by using the enzymes that are produced by those microbes. 

There are several types of "organic tea" on the market. Some are more microbe teas and some are mainly liquefied, raw, "organic" nutrients, that are in some level of chelation. Some of these nutrient teas are full of microbes while others have very little living microbes left in them by the time they reach the customer. Since adding these teas to the synthetic system will kill off any microbes that may still be living, I decided to skip the microbes and add in the chemicals that they produce (enzymes) which is used to chelate the nutrients so that the plant can absorb them.

I have used several methods in my years of growing and I settled on my favorite method of using hydroponics. I used "organics" for some time, and while I am in no way at the level of experience of growers like PJ, I did do the organic method long enough to decide that I didn't like it for me. If you like it and want to do organics, my method isn't for you. You should do what you enjoy and also works for you. 

_I don't know if anyone else has discovered this method as I didn't get it from anyone. I take exception to the idea that my method is the result of being brainwashed by any companies_. I was happy with the results that I was getting with synthetics until a friend who regularly bought bud from me told me that he and his friends preferred "that organic flavor" in their bud. I was set to go back to organics in one segment of my grow so that I could provide what they liked, but then I saw the discussion of hygrozyme on this forum, and the idea of substituting enzymes for microbes occurred to me.

I tried the hygrozyme and an organic tea (which I had already bought for growing organic). I found that my plants were healthy and happy right up to harvest with virtually no yellowing off toward harvest. I noticed that this first run with this new method had significant yield and odor improvement (using the same strain of plants from clones that I had before beginning the new method). I told no one of my experiment and continued to sell my bud to certain individuals who had been buying from me exclusively. Every person who bought the "new" bud came back to me and said, "man what are you doing to your buds? the flavor is amazing and even more potent than any before. What ever you are doing, keep doing it."

I wasn't satisfied to believe that the _"zyme and tea"_ method was responsible, so I decided to get a couple friends to try it and tell me what results they get. Both people had the same results and continue to use it. One of those is DGF  I cant tell you the exact reason it works like it does but the results so far are positive. I would invite anyone interested to try this method and share the results (good, bad, or indifferent. I don't want smoke blown up my skirt), I want to know if it is a viable method.

I normally tell people that you should never mix organics with synthetics or vice-versa as it leads to far too many possible problems. But I see this method, when carefully followed, to be more of a synthetic method with an organic trick up its sleeve. I believe the key to it is the hygrozyme.


----------



## Grower13

Hushpuppy said:


> Guys I would like to see if I can give a little more insight on the Hygrozyme/organic tea/synthetic nute discussion if I can. First Thanks D for the very kind words and for blowing my head up. I don't know if I deserve all that but I do enjoy learning new stuff and sharing it with others.
> 
> I don't consider myself to be a MJ grow master. I still see myself as a student who enjoys learning. But to the point of the feeding regimen:
> I used to work for an international company(Novo Nordisk) that makes(produces) enzymes. I learned that the way microbes do all that they do in "natural processes" for making a lot of things, and how they break down raw materials and make them available to plants in nature(process called chelation) is through the use of enzymes that these microbes create within their bodies. An enzyme is a chemical that acts like a tool to break apart molecular structures. I won't go into the whole biochemistry lesson (partly because I don't know all of the facts), but what I do know is that companies who produce enzymes like Novo and Hygrozyme, do so by farming microbes.
> 
> These enzyme solutions are precisely the same enzymes that are produced by microbes in natural settings. The companies gather vast amounts of microbes and hold them in huge tanks where they feed them certain nutrients to keep them alive and happily producing their own enzymes. Then these enzymes are collected through special processes, bottled or dried and bagged, and sold to people who need the "natural process" but don't have the ability to utilize microbes.
> 
> For those of us who like the flavors given to the MJ products from "organics" but who don't want to go the "organic" method for what ever reason, The hygrozyme/organic tea is a shortcut to get the organic flavors.
> Like DGF, I have high regard for PJ and those of you on here who do use the "organic method", but I think you may be misunderstanding my process. We are not trying to add microbes to the synthetic system only to have them die from the synthetics. We are skipping the _need for the microbes _by using the enzymes that are produced by those microbes.
> 
> There are several types of "organic tea" on the market. Some are more microbe teas and some are mainly liquefied, raw, "organic" nutrients, that are in some level of chelation. Some of these nutrient teas are full of microbes while others have very little living microbes left in them by the time they reach the customer. Since adding these teas to the synthetic system will kill off any microbes that may still be living, I decided to skip the microbes and add in the chemicals that they produce (enzymes) which is used to chelate the nutrients so that the plant can absorb them.
> 
> I have used several methods in my years of growing and I settled on my favorite method of using hydroponics. I used "organics" for some time, and while I am in no way at the level of experience of growers like PJ, I did do the organic method long enough to decide that I didn't like it for me. If you like it and want to do organics, my method isn't for you. You should do what you enjoy and also works for you.
> 
> _I don't know if anyone else has discovered this method as I didn't get it from anyone. I take exception to the idea that my method is the result of being brainwashed by any companies_. I was happy with the results that I was getting with synthetics until a friend who regularly bought bud from me told me that he and his friends preferred "that organic flavor" in their bud. I was set to go back to organics in one segment of my grow so that I could provide what they liked, but then I saw the discussion of hygrozyme on this forum, and the idea of substituting enzymes for microbes occurred to me.
> 
> I tried the hygrozyme and an organic tea (which I had already bought for growing organic). I found that my plants were healthy and happy right up to harvest with virtually no yellowing off toward harvest. I noticed that this first run with this new method had significant yield and odor improvement (using the same strain of plants from clones that I had before beginning the new method). I told no one of my experiment and continued to sell my bud to certain individuals who had been buying from me exclusively. Every person who bought the "new" bud came back to me and said, "man what are you doing to your buds? the flavor is amazing and even more potent than any before. What ever you are doing, keep doing it."
> 
> I wasn't satisfied to believe that the _"zyme and tea"_ method was responsible, so I decided to get a couple friends to try it and tell me what results they get. Both people had the same results and continue to use it. One of those is DGF  I cant tell you the exact reason it works like it does but the results so far are positive. I would invite anyone interested to try this method and share the results (good, bad, or indifferent. I don't want smoke blown up my skirt), I want to know if it is a viable method.
> 
> I normally tell people that you should never mix organics with synthetics or vice-versa as it leads to far too many possible problems. But I see this method, when carefully followed, to be more of a synthetic method with an organic trick up its sleeve. I believe the key to it is the hygrozyme.


 
awesome content hp ........ sounds like a easy way for someone like me to grow organic.

good rep sent your way.


----------



## Kraven

I'm in hushpuppy. If you would be kind enough to either pm me and lay out the basics, or post for anyone who wants to give this a try, my next up is an Afgooey and I will be running it in my same 5gal dwc. I use the the Sensi Line AN puts out and I add superthive for the b complex and I use Big bud as an enhancer, if i add in hydrozyme and the tea could you help me with when and how I could implement it into my nute rotation? Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I could help you as well Mr Kraven  :aok: 

How and when.. I got you.. or HP does. Either way, give it a try.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh and started the chop early. Took down 3 Critical Sensi Star today


----------



## N.E.wguy

so i went crazy copy cat on your nute set Total: $288.63 total for it all lol every thing in first post + the tea in big bottles lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

gratz on the early chop can't wait to see what's to come


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I could help you as well Mr Kraven  :aok:
> 
> How and when.. I got you.. or HP does. Either way, give it a try.




thanks doc, When i start the thread for my new grow can you drop those pic's in it and also can you help me work it into my feeding schedule. I would like to get the results we discussed back halfway through my current grow. I would welcome either you or hushpuppy's help....I'm hooked on hydro now 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh and started the chop early. Took down 3 Critical Sensi Star today



ostpicsworthless:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> so i went crazy copy cat on your nute set Total: $288.63 total for it all lol every thing in first post + the tea in big bottles lol



Hah, well then!! Let's see what kind of results you get! 



N.E.wguy said:


> gratz on the early chop can't wait to see what's to come



Thanks man. I chopped another one after that post, so that's 4 total down today. 3 Critical Sensi Star, 1 Pineapple Express



Kravenhead said:


> thanks doc, When i start the thread for my new grow can you drop those pic's in it and also can you help me work it into my feeding schedule. I would like to get the results we discussed back halfway through my current grow. I would welcome either you or hushpuppy's help....I'm hooked on hydro now
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Which pics? I can help you however needed, so certainly. Just let me know what you want posted in your next journal when it's up :aok: 

I had a feeling you were going to get hooked.



Kravenhead said:


> ostpicsworthless:



Will grab some tomorrow of chopped stuff. It's my ugly soilless run, so nothing too amazing to see


----------



## Kraven

lol was just giving ya a hard time


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Hushpuppy said:


> Guys I would like to see if I can give a little more insight on the Hygrozyme/organic tea/synthetic nute discussion if I can. First Thanks D for the very kind words and for blowing my head up. I don't know if I deserve all that but I do enjoy learning new stuff and sharing it with others.
> 
> I don't consider myself to be a MJ grow master. I still see myself as a student who enjoys learning. But to the point of the feeding regimen:
> I used to work for an international company(Novo Nordisk) that makes(produces) enzymes. I learned that the way microbes do all that they do in "natural processes" for making a lot of things, and how they break down raw materials and make them available to plants in nature(process called chelation) is through the use of enzymes that these microbes create within their bodies. An enzyme is a chemical that acts like a tool to break apart molecular structures. I won't go into the whole biochemistry lesson (partly because I don't know all of the facts), but what I do know is that companies who produce enzymes like Novo and Hygrozyme, do so by farming microbes.
> 
> These enzyme solutions are precisely the same enzymes that are produced by microbes in natural settings. The companies gather vast amounts of microbes and hold them in huge tanks where they feed them certain nutrients to keep them alive and happily producing their own enzymes. Then these enzymes are collected through special processes, bottled or dried and bagged, and sold to people who need the "natural process" but don't have the ability to utilize microbes.
> 
> For those of us who like the flavors given to the MJ products from "organics" but who don't want to go the "organic" method for what ever reason, The hygrozyme/organic tea is a shortcut to get the organic flavors.
> Like DGF, I have high regard for PJ and those of you on here who do use the "organic method", but I think you may be misunderstanding my process. We are not trying to add microbes to the synthetic system only to have them die from the synthetics. We are skipping the _need for the microbes _by using the enzymes that are produced by those microbes.
> 
> There are several types of "organic tea" on the market. Some are more microbe teas and some are mainly liquefied, raw, "organic" nutrients, that are in some level of chelation. Some of these nutrient teas are full of microbes while others have very little living microbes left in them by the time they reach the customer. Since adding these teas to the synthetic system will kill off any microbes that may still be living, I decided to skip the microbes and add in the chemicals that they produce (enzymes) which is used to chelate the nutrients so that the plant can absorb them.
> 
> I have used several methods in my years of growing and I settled on my favorite method of using hydroponics. I used "organics" for some time, and while I am in no way at the level of experience of growers like PJ, I did do the organic method long enough to decide that I didn't like it for me. If you like it and want to do organics, my method isn't for you. You should do what you enjoy and also works for you.
> 
> _I don't know if anyone else has discovered this method as I didn't get it from anyone. I take exception to the idea that my method is the result of being brainwashed by any companies_. I was happy with the results that I was getting with synthetics until a friend who regularly bought bud from me told me that he and his friends preferred "that organic flavor" in their bud. I was set to go back to organics in one segment of my grow so that I could provide what they liked, but then I saw the discussion of hygrozyme on this forum, and the idea of substituting enzymes for microbes occurred to me.
> 
> I tried the hygrozyme and an organic tea (which I had already bought for growing organic). I found that my plants were healthy and happy right up to harvest with virtually no yellowing off toward harvest. I noticed that this first run with this new method had significant yield and odor improvement (using the same strain of plants from clones that I had before beginning the new method). I told no one of my experiment and continued to sell my bud to certain individuals who had been buying from me exclusively. Every person who bought the "new" bud came back to me and said, "man what are you doing to your buds? the flavor is amazing and even more potent than any before. What ever you are doing, keep doing it."
> 
> I wasn't satisfied to believe that the _"zyme and tea"_ method was responsible, so I decided to get a couple friends to try it and tell me what results they get. Both people had the same results and continue to use it. One of those is DGF  I cant tell you the exact reason it works like it does but the results so far are positive. I would invite anyone interested to try this method and share the results (good, bad, or indifferent. I don't want smoke blown up my skirt), I want to know if it is a viable method.
> 
> I normally tell people that you should never mix organics with synthetics or vice-versa as it leads to far too many possible problems. But I see this method, when carefully followed, to be more of a synthetic method with an organic trick up its sleeve. I believe the key to it is the hygrozyme.



Thanks Hush, see doc, this is the explanation I was fishing for! It makes good sense. And I like your results! I just may have to give this a whirl! Lol


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I believe I'm going to be purchasing a small setup to experiment with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will both veg and flower in this little space and just do some fun things in here I think!



 I just so happen to have a light I could make a sweet deal on for you! Lmfao


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh hey, Brix.... if you wait till funds are available I will purchase that from you! If not, just send back to Mars and I'll get another one through Sara. I should have funds within 1-2 weeks, so honestly if you need the money go for it and send it back, otherwise I may as well just buy it from you


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Yeah we can do that. Lucy sent me a emai saying to ship it back to here and to pay the shipping and they'll pay me back. I'm not doing that. I told them I'm not coming out of pocket for that light for any reason as it was not my mistake!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Yeah we can do that. Lucy sent me a emai saying to ship it back to here and to pay the shipping and they'll pay me back. I'm not doing that. I told them I'm not coming out of pocket for that light for any reason as it was not my mistake!



Yep, you keep your stand there. You should pay not a dime. But, if I buy it off you, you better pay THEM for it lol!!!!! 

Wait a minute. If I have to wait for funds then.. grr.. we'll figure this out sooner than later. Give me some time. 

PM me with the price I have to pay for the one. I'm not 100% on the discount you got so not sure how much I'll have to come up with


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Maybe your best bet for this situation, is to either ask them to mail you a return shipping label as since it's not your mistake you're not paying a penny for a mistake that's not yours! ... and that way there will be no issue all around. I may not have the money for that light for weeks, so I can't put you out. 

Just thinking out loud here....


----------



## Hushpuppy

For those interested in trying the "zyme and tea method", I only use Advanced Nutrients' Jungle Juice as my synthetic nute so I'm not sure how the zyme and tea method will work with other synthetic nutes. I would assume that it wouldn't matter but there is the possibility that there could be some chemical conflicts, but I doubt it would be much if any with the more popular hydro nute brands.

There is no need to add the zyme and tea during the vegging period as the synthetic nutes will carry the plants through to flower phase like normal. You only need to add the zyme and tea during the flowering phase. This method may take a little adjusting of personal applications for different people's nute regimens, and nute brands. I can only give you what I do in mine as an example. You will have to use mine and DGF's regimen as a base line and adjust from there to fit you specific setup.

I use AN's Jungle Juice 3part as my base nute. I feed on a continuous timed top-feed to my plants with an RDWC under my plants (a hybridized hydro system for sure). I mix all 3 parts at 20ml each (plus 20ml of calmag because I grow in coco) per 5gal of water for my max nute during veg. This gives me around 750-800ppm which seems to be a good number for all of the strains that I have grown so far. When I switch them to flower, I will increase my "bloom" and decrease my "grow" nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower. Then at the end of the 3rd week, I flush the system out to remove any build up (this is just my personal preference for preventing any buildup issues later).

When I start back with nutes after the flush (which is simply dumping the system and refilling with straight, un-pH'd water, and let circulate for 24hrs, then dump) I go back with 0 "grow", 40ml of "micro", 60ml of bloom, 20ml of calmag, 40ml of tea, and 40ml of hygrozyme(per 5gal of water). This gives me about 1200ppm in my system. I stay with this regimen until they are in the last couple weeks before harvest. At that point I cut off the calmag and cut the Jungle juice in half but keep the tea and zyme the same right up to harvest. I cut the JJ in half because the plants are at a point where they have done the most of the building and are just in the final stages of bud swelling and ripening. I feel like the extra nutes at this point are wasted, and they still are getting the full amount of tea.

I normally will drain the rez and refill it with fresh nute solution every 2 weeks. I only top up the rez with fresh water and then readjust the pH. I can tell with mine when it is time to replace the water because the pH will begin to swing faster and faster as the nutes in the solution get used up.

That is my regimen.  I basically have cut back on the amount of synthetic nutes that I used to use during flower by about 1/3 (not counting cutting out the "grow" as I did that before using the tea and zyme). I would suggest that you don't change any of your veg regimen if it is working for you and if you are using a different nute than me, just cut the flowering regimen back by 1/4-1/3 and add in the 40ml of tea and zyme. You may have to adjust some if you see the plants begin to get nute burn. 

But I have found with most of the strains that I have grown under this regimen that if you balance it around 1200ppm for the average hybrid strains, they will be happy. If you are growing more sativa strains that are light eaters, then you may want to cut back the synthetic nutes more to account for the 40ml of tea and zyme. My 1200ppm number is measured with the zyme added but before adjusting the pH. 

If anyone has any questions specific to me you are welcome to pm me but I will check here for questions as the answers from me or DGF may help others who have the same questions.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

There it is  :aok: 

Good stuff HP. 
And this is what we do


----------



## Kraven

Thanks, both of you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Some random pics to update the thread with. Some of the harvest in the drying tent, bud shots of a lower bud, shot of my flowered tent I'm taking down (leaves are SO ugly!!!!), shot of my veg station and some shots of Hydro Flowering Tent #2 at 3 weeks and 2 days old. This is perfection currently, and I hope nothing changes for me! I'm really happy with going back hydro, as I'm sure each and every single one of you knows as I've made it abundantly clear, hahah  

The close up shots are; Cinderella 99 / Merlot OG (purple) / Cheese 

Look at how full that tent is...the underside of my plants could've used a little more tending, but heck...this lets me understand the full potential of LED penetration. I'll see where it started to fluff up more, as I go down the canopy. 

As I mentioned, no issues so far in there. 
I'm running 5.9ph in all 4 bins, at 1150ppm's. 
I've added back nute solutions at that level...no more, no less, and not water only. I only do water only in the last week and a half or so. I do a mid run "clean", kinda, at 4 weeks I'll suck out all the bins from their old solution and put new solution back. I've contemplated running all 8 weeks with just adding nute solution back and not cleaning, just to see what happens...as I never see issues. I've been told, sometimes I won't see the issues, but things inside will have just slowed down or not have yielded as much and I would've not known it....but that it did hurt the plant. 
I dunno, I figured if it was hurting the plant, it would start to show me somehow. Either way, that's all my hash brain talking HAHAH, I do a mid run change out either way, just to be safe. But I never do water only back, and I add back nutes at the exact ppm that I put them in for that week. *shrug* ..I've been told it's wrong, but I like it. I guess I like living dangerously.  But in truth, this is the work of the Hygrozyme totally locking out and leaving the bad (toxic) stuff at the bottom of the res. All the poo that should create toxicity (ppm's rising) doesn't happen. 

View attachment EndMarchHarv (1 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (2 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (10 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (3 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (6 of 10).jpg


View attachment EndMarchHarv (7 of 10).jpg


----------



## yooper420

Bud porn, bud porn in the morn. We love it. Thanks Doc.


----------



## N.E.wguy

drooooool Great Job Buddy ! very nice pics


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> But I never do water only back, and I add back nutes at the exact ppm that I put them in for that week. *shrug* ..I've been told it's wrong, but I like it. I guess I like living dangerously.


..and like I said, people will grow plants and finish them off just fine.

The difference is Volkswagen vs Ferrari.

They both get you from point A to point B, but the Ferrari is just heads and tails better in every way.

I'd also add that you should drop your PPM's way down as in 7 to 800 max under the LED's or your gonna end up with cardboard tasking smoke with less yield. 

This is covered in the tips and tricks thread growing with LED's, but you are certainly welcome to see for yourself using that expensive food of yours.

I'll also add one other tid bit of info since i have seen it said several times here and it is 100% false information.

Coco I have seen on here needs calmag. This is FALSE. Coco deplets Magnesium and Sulfur, but has ZERO effect on Calcium. While of course people will have some success doing this method [most likely from other sources helping along the way] it is an absolute waste of money to invest in a Calmag product. 

In 35 years I have "had" to use Calmag zero times. 

I challenge anyone willing to spend the money on Hushpuppys method to try your nutes at:

6ML of micro
9ML of bloom
1ML or gram of Epsom salt.
This is PER GALLON FOLKS.

I reformulated my old recipe from a chemical standpoint to work in Coco.

Here is some info from the Hygrozyme site:

_Healthy mediums foster healthy growth!_ Hygrozyme is a natural enzymatic formula used for cleaning growing *mediums*, without chemicals. Enzymes in a growing media eat dead protein removing potential areas where illness can develop. Through this break-down process plants are better able to obtain nutrients. More nutrients and less attacks equals bigger, stronger and faster plant growth. Use during all growing stages.

I'm not going to go in to an hour explaining how enzymes and microbs work in conjunction. I will hownever state unless there is the right type of *medium present, microbs are pretty worthless and are not utilized. In other words, DWC ain't doing it. It's about as worthless as adding mycorrhizae in a DWC and expecting it to work. These items work in the medium, not floating in a nutrient mixture.

Your successful because you have got your nute strength down to where it should have been all along. 

Hygrozyme is helping clean the roots, but that's all it's doing.

That recipe is nothing more than a modified General hydroponics standard recipe using organic ingredients and was not invented here. It was also based on using a medium, not DWC.

I also find it funny that people still actually believe that organic weed has a better flavor than hydro. I have literally had 2 organic growers just this year tell me how killer my smoke was, and how they thought it would be otherwise.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have NEVER tasted a difference in Organic Soil Grow or Hydro. No more then i can look at two buds and say,,that one was grown in Dirt and that one in a Hydro System. Lol


----------



## Hushpuppy

Again, I take exception to being told in a round about way that I am full of bovine organic fertilizer and that I am trying to claim inventing something new. I don't take offense to what is said, only exception to what is said. All I can say is that I had a desire for "tastier" smoke expressed to me. While my standard hydro smoke was good, they wanted more flavor. I got an idea from different things that I heard and read(about hygrozyme). I tried it (as a personal experiment)without telling anyone that I was going to try it, and I got rave reviews on the results, and still get rave reviews on my bud. As I said before, I don't know the in-depth science to it but I know that 3 people have done the same thing and got the same results. :confused2:

The scientific method says that if an experiment's results can be repeated in different scenarios then the experiment is a success. I guess we can call the first 3 of us to try this (as I don't know of anyone else who has done this) the Alpha and Beta tests. I am not trying to sell nutrients or lights or equipment or even methods to anyone. It works for me and I am curious if it will work for others who wish to have the same results without having to grow organically. If it improves the resulting bud flavors and doesn't introduce anything harmful to the user, then I am all for it, at least for my self if it doesn't work for a single other person, but my desire is to help others. :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm going to run a tent with just what standard nutes, and run a plant (or possibly more) in a 2x2 with 400w LED. I'm not knocking anything until I try it. Who knows what happens, and at least it's just a side project. 

It just seemed when I added the zyme and tea my stuff immediately tasted better. It's hard to debate or deliberate much about this because.. damn.. HP worked at a factory dealing with microbes and enzymes and such, and PJ has 35 years of hard core experience and builds lights better than on the market... 

I just have to have fun and get good results. I'm willing to try stuff on the side, without a doubt. 

PJ.. any thoughts on Bloombastic, made by Atami? 

All great discussion in here. Very informative thread for anyone on the sidelines reading along. :aok: Thank you PJ, HP and everyone partaking!


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> I have NEVER tasted a difference in Organic Soil Grow or Hydro. No more then i can look at two buds and say,,that one was grown in Dirt and that one in a Hydro System. Lol



Indeed, it reminds me of wine tasting... I just can't imagine why anyone would spit out alcohol.
As for smoke flavor.... oh, c'mon now, that's not why I smoke.
(no offense or exception intended, HP, just having a little fun here)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So today I took the last 6 down in Tent #1. I started to do the tutorial to make 18 gal DWC totes, and I ruined my first tote on the first drilling. DOH!!  What a noob thing I forgot to remember
**note** Drill plastics BACKWARDS!!!!...put the damn drill in reverse, and drill backwards, at least with butterfly drill bits. 

Will post the tutorial and harvest pics and also new tent being converted back with 4 new Cinderella 99's. That will all come tomorrow. Till then, you all have a great night!


----------



## WeedHopper

HP, i have nothing but respect for you my friend. I speak for myself. I can't taste a difference,,but that's me. If it works for peeps thats cool,,just doesn't work for me. Fraid my Taster must not be that Sensitive. I said taster ,,,,not tater. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So much awesome in this thread so far... really respect all your experienced opinions, and time coming into the thread and responding :aok: 

This morning I started a thread with an experiment. I have a poll up to vote in, and everything. Please come help me there! 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71104


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Doc. Voted in your poll a few minutes ago. Interesting.


----------



## P Jammers

Hushpuppy said:


> Again, I take exception to being told in a round about way that I am full of bovine organic fertilizer and that I am trying to claim inventing something new. I don't take offense to what is said, only exception to what is said. All I can say is that I had a desire for "tastier" smoke expressed to me. While my standard hydro smoke was good, they wanted more flavor. I got an idea from different things that I heard and read(about hygrozyme). I tried it (as a personal experiment)without telling anyone that I was going to try it, and I got rave reviews on the results, and still get rave reviews on my bud. As I said before, I don't know the in-depth science to it but I know that 3 people have done the same thing and got the same results. :confused2:
> 
> The scientific method says that if an experiment's results can be repeated in different scenarios then the experiment is a success. I guess we can call the first 3 of us to try this (as I don't know of anyone else who has done this) the Alpha and Beta tests. I am not trying to sell nutrients or lights or equipment or even methods to anyone. It works for me and I am curious if it will work for others who wish to have the same results without having to grow organically. If it improves the resulting bud flavors and doesn't introduce anything harmful to the user, then I am all for it, at least for my self if it doesn't work for a single other person, but my desire is to help others. :confused2:



First off, I was not speaking to you directly. I gave you the reason your plants taste better, and it's because you dropped your main nutes to lower the total percentage of food so your smoke is not going to take on any flavor of said nutes.

Hydroponic smoke has a reputation of tasting bad because the higher percentage of people over feed, Period.

Hygrozyme is a root cleaner. While it helps in DWC systems, it is designed to sit in the medium and clean roots that way. It eats away at decaying root matter and keeps the roots good and clean so they can uptake food. Used properly, it has ZERO effect on taste. Over dosed, and you can taste it just like any other product used in excess.





Hushpuppy said:


> _I don't know if anyone else has discovered this method as I didn't get it from anyone. I take exception to the idea that my method is the result of being brainwashed by any companies_. I was happy with the results that I was getting with synthetics until a friend who regularly bought bud from me told me that he and his friends preferred "that organic flavor" in their bud.



Not sure why you are taking exception. I never pointed any fingers at you and was talking about the noobs in this thread throwing out 15 other products, but since you threw out the other statement I underlined, lets start there. Perhaps I was reading through the lines, but it certainly reads like you think you invented the idea of combining chemical and organic products as you made mention to anyone has "discovered the method" I will say that I find it odd that you use a company who claims to have made a product equal to General Hydro, yet have never used their calculator which clearly combines Chemical and Organic nutes, and has for years. Advanced jungle juice is garbage as a stand alone product. I have tested it side by side and the results are not even remotely close.

Your "friend" who claimed to like "that organic flavor" is clueless, and if you believed for one second that there is an "Organic flavor" and that it is better than hydro, then both of you have a lot to learn. 

"Properly grown" cannabis wether it be organic or hydro there is no way to tell the difference. Thinking or saying anything else just shows ignorance to the facts. Over fed plants no matter which way they are grown are going to have bad taste. 

You are the one I pointed out claiming you grew in Coco and that it "had" to have Calmag added. This is bad information, and untrue and I have seen you post it numerous time just this week. Coco has zero effect on calcium, only magnesium and sulfur. My question is, why are we adding a product that contains both calcium and magnesium?  Do you realize that you are now creating a toxic calcium condition? 

You know me Hush, I don't tend to sit back when bad information is being spewed, nor do I go and say things in a round about way. 

Perhaps some of my earlier comments could have been taken as directed to you, but I assure you they were not.

Doc mentions using H202. Guess what, it kills microbes on contact. So what was the point if using the tea again?

There is no medium present, or at least not enough to create an an environment for microbes and fungi's to survive. So why are we mixing in hygrozyme again? 

I will say this again. Yes you will grow plants using the above method but I can assure you it can and is done much better using a whole lot less.

If flavors have improved, then the original hydro methods just wen't good enough.

I have laid out a simple recipe for anyone to try. One can either try it, or you can stick your head in the sand and believe what ya want.

Makes me no never mind. I could just keep my pie hold shut and watch people struggle and throw money in the toilet.

If you guys like I can just walk on eggshells and secretly laugh at all the in accurate information and just post my porn shots.
View attachment nice.gif


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Diggin' everything being said in here, both for and against things. It's all good... beyond this part PJ  



> If you guys like I can just walk on eggshells and secretly laugh at all the in accurate information and just post my porn shots.




You know we don't want you to keep quite, hence me thanking you and even asking you to check things. No need to keep claiming we're not listening to you or that we're "ignoring" you my friend. I got the LED's ya?  Now, I'm setting up a space to do just that...a minimal run. 

As for the porn shots, very nice. I DO have some comparable stuff I could post, but then that's back n forth for no reason hah. We know you got the skills, and obviously others do too...I'm going to try the minimal approach and even buying another light (right now even) of the exact lights you recommended to me. What's that, almost $1,500 worth of listening to you? :aok: 

Because when you say things like; 


> Makes me no never mind. I could just keep my pie hold shut and watch people struggle and throw money in the toilet.



Nobody asked you to be quite good sir, more the opposite. We all love a collective of opinions and then people try things and find what they like. I'm not "set" on what I'm using as more feeling everything had a purpose.. or at least I thought hah  Either way, please continue to speak in here, and don't worry about us judging your thoughts or not judging them.. I just love you posting them. 

HP feels a way.. you feel a way... as do I. Let's get all feely and stuff together, shall we?  :rofl:  :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

PJ: Maybe you are not seeing how condescending and insulting you are being toward me and others who like to try different things for the heck of it. I have never said nor insinuated that I invented or discovered anything, unless to say that I had an idea and discovered for myself, the results that I am getting. 

I understand that you like many others, are one who speaks their mind, and I have no problem with that. But you are confusing the giving of facts and opinions with belittling, insulting, and practically face slapping others who respect you and who try to treat you with more respect for your years of experience. You are reminding me of a certain sitcom character who goes to teach a class on theoretical physics and then proceeds to tell everyone who is there to learn that they are a bunch of idiots whose contributions to science will be no more than to blow up paper Mache volcanos for elementary students.
Maybe you need to carefully reread what you type before posting it, rather than slapping someone in the face and then telling them that you weren't aiming at them.

Maybe you are correct about the calmag information, but I base my comments and "opinion" on what I have read from you and other more experienced growers as well as scientific information, with a lesser amount of my own experience. Maybe I am wrong about the role that the calcium plays in the chemical reactions with coco but it was my understanding that calcium in the calmag additive can and will interact with coco to prevent it from locking up magnesium and cause magnesium deficiencies. That is why I recommend it to those who grow using synthetic nutrients with coco in hydroponic systems.  

I find it interesting that you assume much about me and my "friends" while insinuating to us that your knowledge and experience is without flaw and should be blindly followed if the rest of us wish to do it the "only right way". I don't know all of the science of the enzyme/microbe functions. I only learned what I know of it from Scandinavian Bioscientists that have been working with a long standing international company. I explained what I know of the process already so I will not explain it yet again. I can only say that I believe your information and/or opinion is flawed in this matter. 

I don't wish for you to be silent on this or any other matter on this forum. I invite your comments and I glean from your knowledge as I always try remain open to learning. I only ask you to afford me the same respect that I afford you.


----------



## Keef

Green Fang -- What U do looks a lot like what I do !-- Except I grow in aero -- I have a sq. yd. Of veg. and 4 sq.yds. of bloom !-- the 8 ft ceiling are in a walk in closet !-- I do a quick turn around so my ones stay in veg a total of 6 weeks then off to bloom !-- 3 1/2 months from fresh cut to harvest with my 60 day widow !-- Why run such small plants ?  I can harvest a sq. yd  SEA OF GREEN  6 times in a year  and I have 4 !   No way - no how -- people growing trees can touch my production numbers in the same amount of time !


----------



## sopappy

P Jammers said:


> --- trimmed ---
> 
> If you guys like I can just walk on eggshells and secretly laugh at all the in accurate information and just post my porn shots.
> View attachment 224153



no, no, no...  You straightened me out right quick about the 80%  humidity thing and LEDs so I tried to verify where I picked that up, I  was SURE it was in the literature that came with my LED. I couldn't find  it! Still smarting, I fired off a letter to my vendor asking him to  verify and never heard back. 
I was trying to keep my room at 60% max, now I let it go to 70% and I won't fuss so much about it this summer. Thank you.

but yes, yes, yes... continue with the bud porn


----------



## N.E.wguy

I just want to say that all this is very interesting you the posters involved are acting like mature adults rather then making this a pointless conversation, instead I find all of this very informative and have learned every thing here and we all continue to thanks to posters like these that get the info out there.

Just want to say Thank You to DGF for starting this thread and having these topics raised and addressed by reputable people HP imo PJ i don't know you but i know the rest of you guys pretty well and appreciate the thread DGF

and on top of that this thread is full of win bud pics loven it man keep up the great threading


----------



## N.E.wguy

Keef said:


> Green Fang -- What U do looks a lot like what I do !-- Except I grow in aero -- I have a sq. yd. Of veg. and 4 sq.yds. of bloom !-- the 8 ft ceiling are in a walk in closet !-- I do a quick turn around so my ones stay in veg a total of 6 weeks then off to bloom !-- 3 1/2 months from fresh cut to harvest with my 60 day widow !-- Why run such small plants ?  I can harvest a sq. yd  SEA OF GREEN  6 times in a year  and I have 4 !   No way - no how -- people growing trees can touch my production numbers in the same amount of time !



oh no last thing he needs is more great idea to run amuck with lol. nice to meet you keef I posted in your:vap-bobby_on_the_be thread earlier don't think I ever met u


----------



## WeedHopper

Im still waiting for more bud porn. Lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

always   WH !


----------



## Kraven

I agree Doc, I'm not chiming in because I'm to busy learning so much from HP a PJ. I respect both your views.


----------



## P Jammers

Hushpuppy said:


> PJ: Maybe you are not seeing how condescending and insulting you are being toward me and others who like to try different things for the heck of it. I have never said nor insinuated that I invented or discovered anything, unless to say that I had an idea and discovered for myself, the results that I am getting.
> 
> In order for me to be or have a condescending tone you are implying I would need to be looking down on someone. I have simply come in to the thread and made factual statements based on science, not opinion. I'm sorry you feel that way, and for sure you're not the first to feel that way after being corrected with accurate information.
> 
> I understand that you like many others, are one who speaks their mind, and I have no problem with that. But you are confusing the giving of facts and opinions with belittling, insulting, and practically face slapping others who respect you and who try to treat you with more respect for your years of experience. You are reminding me of a certain sitcom character who goes to teach a class on theoretical physics and then proceeds to tell everyone who is there to learn that they are a bunch of idiots whose contributions to science will be no more than to blow up paper Mache volcanos for elementary students.
> 
> I did no name calling and if you go back to what has been written I never made this personal. You on the other hand came on to the thread and immediately made it about you.
> 
> Maybe you need to carefully reread what you type before posting it, rather than slapping someone in the face and then telling them that you weren't aiming at them.
> 
> I'd suggest that you go back and re read what I have written and what was said again before you made it about you. I like to stay with the facts when I try and give advise. It may come across to some as harsh, but at the end of the day you remember what I wrote because I do ZERO sugar coating. It's not in my makeup. Call it a flaw. I get results.
> 
> Maybe you are correct about the calmag information, but I base my comments and "opinion" on what I have read from you and other more experienced growers as well as scientific information, with a lesser amount of my own experience. Maybe I am wrong about the role that the calcium plays in the chemical reactions with coco but it was my understanding that calcium in the calmag additive can and will interact with coco to prevent it from locking up magnesium and cause magnesium deficiencies. That is why I recommend it to those who grow using synthetic nutrients with coco in hydroponic systems.
> 
> ...and I doubt you'll go around telling people to use, or say I have to use Calmag in Coco because it is needed. Just think of the Thousands of dollars I have saved not only this site, but everyone who ever shares this information. No charge on that BTW.
> 
> 
> BTW be careful people. Magnesium can be overdosed, so you do not need to add the 1 gram, or ML every time you change out your nutes, only if you are starting to show signs of an issue.
> 
> I find it interesting that you assume much about me and my "friends" while insinuating to us that your knowledge and experience is without flaw and should be blindly followed if the rest of us wish to do it the "only right way".
> 
> First, I do not need to assume anything about you or your friends. You made it painfully obvious that you both had an opinion that organic weed has a better taste. Any master grower knows that is a bunch of crap, and perfectly grown plants in either medium taste like the plants, not what was used to grow said plant. If you want to check that fact, get NorCalHal in here to give his thoughts on the subject.
> 
> As for your comments on the "only right way" I have said in this thread at least twice now that while your method will work it is not the best of ideas and is flawed. The thing that I saw the good Doc mention is H202, but that I have not seen you mention. That is the #1 glaring issue and is a Band-aid product for an issue, not something you add as a regular product. Used more times than not to battle over heated water in DWC and other systems where the roots are submerged in nutrients.
> 
> I don't know all of the science of the enzyme/microbe functions. I only learned what I know of it from Scandinavian Bioscientists that have been working with a long standing international company. I explained what I know of the process already so I will not explain it yet again. I can only say that I believe your information and/or opinion is flawed in this matter.
> 
> By all means, go ahead and post what is flawed. I mean I got my degree in horticulture in 1984, but I still remember a thing or two.
> 
> I don't wish for you to be silent on this or any other matter on this forum. I invite your comments and I glean from your knowledge as I always try remain open to learning. I only ask you to afford me the same respect that I afford you.



There are people in my life that do not know of PJ, my internet personality. Some of them know of the guy who used to grow large back in the day so they ask me for advice. In the past year two of these people had joined internet forums so I told them this.

Go to a site called Marijuana Passion. Once you are there look for a guy who goes by hushpuppy if you want to do hydro. 

Fact is you had already earned my respect a while back. That said, and keeping it real like I always do, today that went down a bit. 

Personally, I hope you were just having a bad week.


----------



## P Jammers

weedhopper said:


> im still waiting for more bud porn. Lol


View attachment yum.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Journal update.

Worked straight (10 minute lunch/dinner break) from 9am until 12:30am . . . I just got in. I did so much today, oh man! Will have a full DIY tutorial on 18 gal DWC totes tomorrow. I put all 4 of my new ones in the new setup...they are all 4 Cinderella 99  

Each totes has about 8.5 gal of nutrient solution, mixed to about 800ppm's and at 5.9 PH. I just did base nutes, Rhizotonic, touch  of Cal-Mag and 1.5 ml (trace) of Thrive Alive for B-Vitamin during transition. (I know PJ.. sit back and smile, hah!  I'll be doing your method in a 2x2 in the coming weeks!) 

I trans...planted? .. errr... moved my rooted clones from the rooted rockwool to a bigger block of rockwool....is that still transplanting, considering it's rockwool? So confusing!! 

I also setup and quickly decided to break down a new 70L 8 port commercial air pump, made by Hydrofarm. The thing got exceedingly hot. I mean, I could barely keep my hand on it, then the heat transferred through the 1/4" hose to the 8 port metal valve thing, and THAT was even almost too hot to touch! The hoses started to "meld" to the metal lol. That thing was extremely loud, and extremely hot.. BUT.. it made an extreme amount of bubbles! lol...either way, I'll be going back to my 4 port fish tank air pumps. Not quite as many bubbles, but a lot less heat and sound. I literally couldn't sleep well if I left that pump going. 

So much went on today.. I can't even collect my thoughts. I forgot to pick up proper air stones, so for tonight I installed ghetto ones. I didn't get long enough air hose, and the hose I got from amazon was JUST barely big enough to even work. I mean, really, wow...had a rough time getting it on some of the stones. 

I'm contemplating setting up a scrog net on this one, being I have 4 large ones and they are all the same. Only thing that stops me is I think they are "too big". 

Thoughts, thoughts, thoughts... thinking thinky think thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Off to the Hydro store today... expect a large picture update some time today  

I'm so tired, lol


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey D I had that same issue with a larger air pump when I was running my commercial grow. That thing was sooo loud and got way to warm for comfort. I found this pump to be a better fit for getting lots of air without so much noise and heat: https://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/general-hydroponics-dual-diaphragm-air-pump-p-234.html

I'm glad to see you doing some side by side comparison grows. That should be interesting to see the results. If I had the room to do it, I would try several different ways at the same time to see what is and isn't working with my method and with the suggested method change from PJ. As I said before, I am interested in having others try my method to see if it works in other scenarios or if it is unique to just something that we are doing. 

The buds are looking fine and the new kids are coming along nicely


----------



## yooper420

Luv the bud porn. Luv the interaction of the master growers. Great thread.


----------



## N.E.wguy

what are you saying about cal/mag and coco coir in hydro? I grow in coco/perlite


----------



## P Jammers

N.E.wguy said:


> what are you saying about cal/mag and coco coir in hydro? I grow in coco/perlite



If you are speaking to me here is what I am saying based on using General Hydroponics Flora series, and or Advanced Jungle Juice better knows as the GH replacement.

I you are using Coco coir as a medium or DWC mix 6ML of Micro, 9ML of Bloom, and 1ML or Gram of pure Epsom Salt right off the batt. I have reformulated my old recipe to battle the needs of Coco coir and by using this method you will eliminate the need to use a Cal Mag product ever again.

Now a couple very important things to remember. You can easily overdose your plants so go sparingly on the epsom. For sure use it in the beginning stages of veg, and continue in to the first week or two of bloom. By this time chances are you will no longer need any epsom and can continue on with your regular program.

The single most important thing to remember is your PH. In flower you want to be 5.8 to 6.1 and run as close to the cuff as you can. If you detect any Calcium issues go a little higher as in 5.9 to 6.2 or 6.3. 

The general rule of thumb they say is to run hydro between 5.5 and 6.5 which is a great general number for "most" plants.

The numbers I am stating on this site is for what we talk about here.

The demands of what we grow elements wise are in the 5.8 to 6.1 range typically, so if you fall beyond those numbers you will get issues causing one to think, OMG I need Calmag. 

Also know that in using coco, the PH at the root zone changes pretty rapidly, so frequent watering is necessary to flush out old nutes with new oxygenated nutes at least every 18 to 24 hours. 

As a tip and to save you some cash try using Coco coir chips instead of the coco/perlite mix. If you are starting seeds use rapids, or the like and plant right in to it using the above method.

Those two tips should save you a ton of cash down the road and lot of grief trying to guess why your plants are struggling.


----------



## Joe420Camel

Do you suggest any alterations to your mix based on the water used? 
(tap VS RO/distilled) 

My DWC reservoir is a 5 gallon tote and I only flower 1 plant at a time. I use distilled.
My local water is NOT consistent in ppm or pH.  
With such a small res I've decided the EASY fix of buying distilled was not financially stupid... possibly silly but not stupid. 


EDIT
Do the pH #'s refer to both DWC and coco?
EDIT


> The general rule of thumb they say is to run hydro between 5.5 and 6.5 which is a great general number for "most" plants.


answered myself: yes




:48:


----------



## P Jammers

Joe420Camel said:


> Do you suggest any alterations to your mix based on the water used?
> (tap VS RO/distilled)
> 
> My DWC reservoir is a 5 gallon tote and I only flower 1 plant at a time. I use distilled.
> My local water is NOT consistent in ppm or pH.
> With such a small res I've decided the EASY fix of buying distilled was not financially stupid... possibly silly but not stupid.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Do the pH #'s refer to both DWC and coco?
> EDIT
> 
> answered myself: yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :48:


PH and consistency are the two most important things to remember. It is more important to use water from the same area/company what have you. PPM's in said water will vary as will your final results after mixing your solution which is why I did not go in to a final EC or PPM number. 

Plants will adapt to whatever you're doing, so just keep it consistent.

In some cases across the US water is so good and rich in minerals one never needs anything at all other than standard food. That for sure is the exception and not the rule.

RO is stripped from all natural elements so in this case you will for sure need a source of magnesium, and calcium issues will start to show below a PH of 5.7.

Can't say I have used much distilled for anything other than setting my refractometer to 7.0 before checking the salinity level. Not much help in that area.

I'll note I only use RO and I change my filters regularly.


----------



## N.E.wguy

P Jammers said:


> If you are speaking to me here is what I am saying based on using General Hydroponics Flora series, and or Advanced Jungle Juice better knows as the GH replacement.
> 
> 
> As a tip and to save you some cash try using Coco coir chips instead of the coco/perlite mix. If you are starting seeds use rapids, or the like and plant right in to it using the above method.



ya I use the GH currently and do use the coco coir cubes in the bag. I still mix it with large perlite cause I run flood and drain pots. I always thought adding the perlite would allow more air to be drawn in to the roots when they drain. thanks for the info i keep my res at 5.8 - 6.1 never higher


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Phew, soooo many pictures to edit and upload. I have a full DIY tutorial to make too...that'll be tomorrow. So tired! Just came in after another full day in the room. New air pump installed, 4x C99 are in the spots and fully trained and already reachin' for the sky again. 

Also, transplanted 2x Pineapple Express, 1x Tangilope and 1x Critical Sensi Star from red solo cups, to the final pot that they need to be in within 4 more weeks. 

Tonight / tomorrow I'll be purchasing the LED light.. still haven't gotten around to it. Can't wait, as I'm anxious to get my test spot going!


----------



## N.E.wguy

cooooool man budzzzzz pixz


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Small update before I head off to bed. A shot of the new space with 4 new ones in it.. just being trained (LST / Super crop) for only a couple hours in this pic. 

Also, some shots of my flowering Tent #2 @ 3 weeks and 4 days into flowering. Absolute jungle.. really wish I defoliated a bit more!! 

View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (1 of 6).JPG


View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (2 of 6).JPG


View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (3 of 6).JPG


View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (4 of 6).JPG


View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (5 of 6).JPG


View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (6 of 6).JPG


----------



## N.E.wguy

Omg i'm blinded by it i need to go to bed and dream of these pics !


----------



## MR1

Looks good Fang, pretty thick in there. Glasses are nice, not in my budget though, for now I just turn off the led and use my trouble light to see.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> Omg i'm blinded by it i need to go to bed and dream of these pics !



Hah, nice :aok: 



MR1 said:


> Looks good Fang, pretty thick in there. Glasses are nice, not in my budget though, for now I just turn off the led and use my trouble light to see.



Thanks MR1! Yeah, I have the two rooms filled with LED's, and just found the glasses to work well for my situation.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Meh.. cold this morning, so heaters go on today too. C-mon winter, go away! 

Checked Tent #1 this morning, and all are perked right up from transplant and massive training. Happy about that  I think today will be the last day with full light and then I can flip tomorrow..any thoughts here? Should I give it another couple days for the roots to start to travel more, or do you think 48 hours after transplant is good? Normally, I would just operate and not ask this question, but I'm curious of others thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Rosebud

High DGF!  Boy are you crowded in there, glad i looked. I am going to go defoliate my shed now. LOL... Your plants look amazing. Love the glasses. i have them too.


----------



## N.E.wguy

You guys are making me want pretty color lights and glasses now lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> High DGF!  Boy are you crowded in there, glad i looked. I am going to go defoliate my shed now. LOL... Your plants look amazing. Love the glasses. i have them too.



Yeah, it's a bit crowded. I'll certainly be sending some light and fluffy stuff to the trim pile, but overall I'm very happy...because this is reminding me the POWER of hydro!!  I'm doing a better go of it in this round. 



N.E.wguy said:


> You guys are making me want pretty color lights and glasses now lol



Heh, well I have yet to see if I'm 100% happy with them, but I'll know more in the next 5 or so weeks!  


As for a general update, I spent all morning editing pictures and createing a DIY 18 gal tote DWC tutorial... you can find it in the link below. Enjoy everyone :aok: 

~--&#9658; *CLICK HERE! I'm a nifty link that will bring you all kinds of cool places* &#9668;--~


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a picture of the drying tent

View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (43 of 48).jpg



And here's a picture of the new space, all setup. Yes, that front right bin has a hole on the wrong side.. I had a "whoops" moment. At least it's on the side with doors that open wide! Bah!  
Also, I did end up filling those 4" mesh pots with Hydroton after this.. I had to go to the store and get more, as I had run out while filling them. 

View attachment LastMarch2015Wide (40 of 48).jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel

[drool]

man (to me) that's a metric-$#it-ton of smoke!
all from 1  4x4 tent?
My 22"x26" flower cabinet just isn't enough, I NEED MORE!!! (space)

lol

ENJOY!
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yes, and that was an extremelyyyyyyyyy poor yield. I'll know how much it was soon enough though. My guess is 12 - 14 wholes total. My GOAL is not less than 16, and I was hitting 24+ out of my 4x4 every time, for a few times in a row... I missed hydro, glad I went back! 

 Thanks for stopping in Joe, really appreciate it


----------



## MR1

Good job Fang, enjoy your well deserved harvest.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i loooooooooooooooove uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu (non homo obv) 

i am so freaking happy man having reset up my grow i just spent as hour staring at them and feeding em. i think the tent company's need to make the velcro windows chair height windows.

did i mention my love for u u really got me back here man i had a few rando emails from mods as to why i was no longer here and this thread got me like a fish hook.. SO not only do i love the grows but all the people in here that have posted so pro and i know your grows are always on point and a pleasure to watch


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I'm enjoying the show doc! I'm still patiently awaiting my res to be shipped. They're supposed to be in stock tomorrow, then being shipped the next day, I'm ready to to ge my grow on again! this thread definitely pumps me up. I keep going in my room and imagining that it's all set up and running! Lol. But for now I'll get my fix vicariously through you! O, and btw, I still have that light and havnt heard a thing back from Mars hydro!!!


----------



## N.E.wguy

HighBrixMMJ said:


> I'm enjoying the show doc! I'm still patiently awaiting my res to be shipped. They're supposed to be in stock tomorrow, then being shipped the next day, I'm ready to to ge my grow on again! this thread definitely pumps me up. I keep going in my room and imagining that it's all set up and running! Lol. But for now I'll get my fix vicariously through you! O, and btw, I still have that light and havnt heard a thing back from Mars hydro!!!



haha this thread did that same for me, currently just staring into space thru the tent window so thankful for this forum and especial the thread! I am so happy i can just go peek at soon to be gg buds then waste $ on em ty doc and MP

lov invading your tread as always lol  :vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap_bong__emoticon:


e/   high hbm btw


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

MR1 said:


> Good job Fang, enjoy your well deserved harvest.



Thanks so much MR1 :aok: Wish I could partake with ya! 



N.E.wguy said:


> i loooooooooooooooove uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu (non homo obv)
> 
> i am so freaking happy man having reset up my grow i just spent as hour staring at them and feeding em. i think the tent company's need to make the velcro windows chair height windows.
> 
> did i mention my love for u u really got me back here man i had a few rando emails from mods as to why i was no longer here and this thread got me like a fish hook.. SO not only do i love the grows but all the people in here that have posted so pro and i know your grows are always on point and a pleasure to watch



Hah, feelin' the love  Glad to have sparked that fire for you! I resparked my own fire as of late actually!  I was just "going through the motions" but as soon as I went hydro ... I remember why I loved it so much. Please stick around and continue to let me know what you think :aok:



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I'm enjoying the show doc! I'm still patiently awaiting my res to be shipped. They're supposed to be in stock tomorrow, then being shipped the next day, I'm ready to to ge my grow on again! this thread definitely pumps me up. I keep going in my room and imagining that it's all set up and running! Lol. But for now I'll get my fix vicariously through you! O, and btw, I still have that light and havnt heard a thing back from Mars hydro!!!



Glad you're enjoying Brix!  Hope that damn res situation sorts itself out soon!! You shouldn't be just looking at your area, you should be setting it up and rocking!!! As for that spare light, I still haven't purchased my other single Mars, but I'm 110% going to.... maybe if it stays forgotten about....?   



N.E.wguy said:


> haha this thread did that same for me, currently just staring into space thru the tent window so thankful for this forum and especial the thread! I am so happy i can just go peek at soon to be gg buds then waste $ on em ty doc and MP
> 
> lov invading your tread as always lol  :vap-bobby_on_the_be:vap_bong__emoticon:



Yeah it seems that a few people have been sparked along with me lately. There's 5 of you I can think of immediately that have taken ahold of this stuff, and I really dig it. Glad to be helping in ANY way, so I can pay it forward to a community that helped me so much in the years.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I just got done my 5 day marathon.. I'm DONE with all the crazy work!!! Woooo hooooo!! 

So here's the deal. I ended up draining all the res's in Tent #2, as it will be at 4 weeks in a couple days. So, I drained out all solution, and redid my containers with 7.5 gals of nute soup. Since I'm starting week 4, I decided to add my Bloombastic and other boostery type of things  PPM's are around 1300 and PH is at 5.8 in all 4. I assume by tomorrow there will be a good amount of "settling swing" so expect to adjust it in the morning or at most by evening tomorrow. 

Also, all training has been recovered from in Tent #1. They are now 20" high and well spread out in the tent. Also, everything is all defoliated...hopefully I didn't do TOO MUCH this time.  They LED's are about 26" away. Nute solution is right up to the bottoms of the pots (8.5 gal of solution did this from a fresh start) and after only 24 hours, beautiful white roots are poppin' out of the bottom already!  

Drying tent is coming along. Nice and slow dry going on. 

I think that's it for the update. I'm so darn tired. Pics tomorrow :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Not sure if I wrote in here that I will be flipping Tent #1 tomorrow, but I changed my mind. I'm going to turn it off Thursday and make that day 1, as Thursday will be 4 weeks down in flowering for Tent #2, so I have my "stagger" perfect right now!  

A couple more days will allow the root zones to start to establish a bit better, and the smaller nodes in the center to work their way up a tad bit more.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm going to poke in here with a bit of a "thought update"...

I'm sitting here, rocked off this Pineapple Express that I just harvested. Some of the stuff from the drying tent will be going into the jars today...but my thought was this...
I installed the LED lights at week 5 of flowering for this tent I just took down. Buds do most of their "bulking" process from week 6 (or so) and on, at least from what I've noticed. You know, the density is put on then. And, if that's the case, then the density I have from those LED's seems to be on PAR (ooo, scientifically punny) with the HPS. So, if I'm correct... I can safely seemingly say that I think these LED's are going to give me the same density I had before with HPS. Now, I'm not going to scream it to the hills just yet! I'm waiting on this Tent #2 to finish before I make my final decision. Tent #2 will have been 4 days shy of an entire LED flowering period. They had HPS light for about 4 days after the flip, then I got LED's. 

I'm very happy with this, and will see what I think, but so far getting LED's is one of the better things I've done for myself. Actually excited to see this months and next months electric bill...OHHHH on that thought, we just got a decrease notice of over 20% coming effective this spring!!!! HUGE! That, coupled with me getting LED's and winter being over?!?!?!? They are probably going to have to pay me to use their electric soon  :rofl:

So yeah, just wanted to stop in and say how dense this Pineapple Express really was, and how well it seemed to come out with weeks 5-8 being done under LED. Let's see about Tent #2 now!


----------



## Rosebud

I think your nugs will be as dense or denser with LED. jmo  Awesome,  a decrease in your power bill.


----------



## N.E.wguy

i want the LEDs just for the summer if nothing else and the decreased elc would be nice i mean even if you get the same results as with a 1k HPS i'm still drooling over the LEDs


----------



## Kraven

I'm getting pretty sold on LED's.


----------



## P Jammers

Rosebud said:


> I think your nugs will be as dense or denser with LED. jmo  Awesome,  a decrease in your power bill.



No question they will be more dense, but that has a lot to do with the strain as well. It seemed like everything was getting smaller in size when I made the switch, but weight went up a bunch sf for sf.

I'm interested Doc, how r u planning to run these new DCW rigs? You planning to SCROG this all out under a net?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> No question they will be more dense, but that has a lot to do with the strain as well. It seemed like everything was getting smaller in size when I made the switch, but weight went up a bunch sf for sf.
> 
> I'm interested Doc, how r u planning to run these new DCW rigs? You planning to SCROG this all out under a net?



Yeah, the density and yield factor were only concerns, and they are starting to fade away from thought very rapidly  

As for the DWC rigs, I usually just LST majorly, and Super Crop a lot during veg and for the first 2 weeks of the stretch. This is going to be 4x Cinderella 99 and it's a short pheno... doesn't seem to stretch much in flowering, and stacks AWESOME! Wasn't sure if it would be a scrog candidate. 

What are you thinkin' PJ?


----------



## N.E.wguy

thinking i need to train my tent real quick b4 its to late into flower me thinks. hmm another good idea out of here


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> thinking i need to train my tent real quick b4 its to late into flower me thinks. hmm another good idea out of here



Yep, you can basically use a weed wacker on them in veg, or even a lawn mower.. hah! And for the first 2 weeks (or so) into flowering, you can beat em up pretty good without issues...but once you can "tell" (after a few grows one can "tell") that the buds are starting to form sites (hairs start to rapidly create in single areas) then I would ease off the defoliating entirely. That is until around week 7-8 (depending) when you want to thin it out for the last week or so. :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

hmmm mine are around 2 weeks and its a short finishing strain 6-7 weeks not sure i should mess with em much other then light lst to make a more filled in canopy. otherwise they are showing full on bud development so i think any cutting at this point is out as this strain is reputable for herming for no reason hence y i flower 12 lol i had 14 but gave 2 away


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I wouldn't cut or super crop at this point, but some light LST and just generally tieing them to the sides to expose lower nodes would be a good idea. That is, if your situation is calling for that.


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya think thats the right approach at this point


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a bit of a picture update for you all 

The first 4 pics are showing my veg space now. A lot has changed in here recently. I've thinned it out and now have 4 keepers for next round and 4 keepers for the round after that, plus clones still cooking in the bin. It's constant action in here!  Wish I could keep mothers, that'd probably make things a bit more simple! 

View attachment April1stResize (1 of 11).jpg

View attachment April1stResize (2 of 11).jpg

View attachment April1stResize (3 of 11).jpg

View attachment April1stResize (4 of 11).jpg


Here's shots of the entire tent that is 27 days in.. 4 weeks tomorrow  

View attachment April1stResize (5 of 11).jpg

View attachment April1stResize (8 of 11).jpg


Here's a couple shots of just the two Cinderella 99's I have

View attachment April1stResize (7 of 11).jpg

View attachment April1stResizeAgain (1 of 1).jpg


Closeup of the Merlot OG

View attachment April1stResize (9 of 11).jpg


Closeup of the Cheese

View attachment April1stResize (10 of 11).jpg


And finally, the fully recovered Tent #1. Officially doing day 1 tomorrow when Tent #2 turns 4 weeks old. PERFECT 4 week stagger going right now, I love it!  

View attachment April1stResize (11 of 11).jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looks Great Doc :aok:


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> What are you thinkin' PJ?



Well DWC is typically used to grow very large plants, however LED's are designed for a short canopy flowering down about 18".

I was thinking you might want to scrog, however it looks like your system is DWC and not RDWC, so it would be way too tough to change nutes.

How r u planning to cool those things once it warms up?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh changing nutes isn't an issue really. I could do it with a scrog. I do not take the plants out, I hook up a hose to a pump and get it out that way. I install drain holes in the bottom. After that, I fill through the top 4" access port I've made. 

Check this, it's a DIY I made just yesterday: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71126

Shows my setup in a lot of detail, and there's 40 pics in there. :aok: 

As for cooling, I'll be pulling frozen water bottles in each day if I HAVE to cool them. I have a large freezer that I can pack full and it's literally on my way to walk over to the room, so I could change it out easily everyday.


----------



## ston-loc

wow, just catching up on the last page and a half of this. Looking killer DGF! :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ston-loc said:


> wow, just catching up on the last page and a half of this. Looking killer DGF! :48:



Nice, thanks! Great to see you stumble in Ston-loc! :aok: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ok bak to hijacking your thread. just gonna msg u then if u see fit we can xfer the text back here I don't want to talk in your thread about stuff that has little to do with your info nd pics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, it's all good N.E. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Man, these phenos I have... so good! I'm so proud of them, I really wish you could all try them! I mean, I have ruined their growing environment and run them like total arse for over 6 months straight.. yet they are so good, even though my yield suffers I'm happy with the product. Just need more of it!  

Hope you're all having a great Friday night! :aok:


----------



## yooper420

Stopping by for a look see. And what I see sure looks good Doc.


----------



## N.E.wguy

I think we will have stuff finish at the same time or I may be a week after you I think we will be close. Mine are all Looking like they may finish different days as there are 12 phenos of same strain.


----------



## mindtrip

Fang, looking at this makes me extremely jealous.  I'm moving in 3-4 months, so going to hydro right now isn't feasible.  But once I get into a new place, I may be bugging the crap out of you for advice!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Stopping by for a look see. And what I see sure looks good Doc.



Nice, thanks Yooper :aok: 



N.E.wguy said:


> I think we will have stuff finish at the same time or I may be a week after you I think we will be close. Mine are all Looking like they may finish different days as there are 12 phenos of same strain.



Hah, indeed!  



mindtrip said:


> Fang, looking at this makes me extremely jealous.  I'm moving in 3-4 months, so going to hydro right now isn't feasible.  But once I get into a new place, I may be bugging the crap out of you for advice!



Oh sure you can do it.. just get a clone and veg it for 3-4 weeks. Then 8 weeks of flower. Then harvest and move. LOL It all sounds so easy...just not practical I'm quite sure


----------



## N.E.wguy

qq no pics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> qq no pics



Yeah, I did pics a couple of days ago. Nothing too amazing to report. I'll probably do some pics tonight, just because I found a nice composition point in my room to get all 3 of my 4x4 tents photographed. I'm going to open them up and see if i can get them all in the picture.  

PH has been solid for 2 days holding at around 5.9 after I dipped them back down 48 hours ago. PPM's are around 1300+/- Plants look phenomenal!! Best looking stuff I've done in a long, long time. No leaf loss, no stress, no signs of ANY deficiency...and bud sites are surely bulking each day very noticeably!


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> PH has been solid for 2 days holding at around 5.9 after I dipped them back down 48 hours ago. PPM's are around 1300+/- Plants look phenomenal!! Best looking stuff I've done in a long, long time. No leaf loss, no stress, no signs of ANY deficiency...and bud sites are surely bulking each day very noticeably!



Nice work Doc, bet it's gonna be phenomenal :aok:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Nice work Doc, bet it's gonna be phenomenal :aok:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



It sure is lookin' like it! 

I'll go snag some pics :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

- Picture update -

Veg station: 

View attachment April6thUpdate (1 of 18).jpg


Tent #2 @ 32 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (2 of 18).jpg


Merlot OG @ 32 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (3 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (4 of 18).jpg


Cheese @ 32 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (5 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (6 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (7 of 18).jpg


Look at how healthy these leaves are:

View attachment April6thUpdate (8 of 18).jpg


Here's some overview of Tent #2 @ 32 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (9 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (10 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (13 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (14 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (15 of 18).jpg


Cinderella 99 @ 32 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (11 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (12 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (16 of 18).jpg

View attachment April6thUpdate (17 of 18).jpg


And finally, here's Tent #1 @ 4 days:

View attachment April6thUpdate (18 of 18).jpg



Any and all thoughts dish em out. Solution is between 1200-1400 PPM depending on tub, and all are around 5.8-6.0 PH


----------



## N.E.wguy

looookinn perfect very frosty nice stuff man!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks N.E. :aok:


----------



## Dman1234

Very nice, everything is looking great.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thank you Dman :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well then... that was like what, 24 hour downtime? Let's see, where were we?


----------



## Kraven

Looking good Doc, looking good :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Looking good Doc, looking good :aok:



Thanks Kraven. Just very glad to have this "story" still up and available :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Forgot to mention, the other night when I was doing things under the canopy of tent #1, I moved my hand wrong and pushed on one of the things I'm using to LST, and ended up splitting my talk down the center, about 1". *sigh*.. this is the second time in 2 years I've done this at crucial moments in their lives. grrr!


----------



## MR1

Lots of healthy green Fang.


----------



## Kraven

Darn Doc, like MR1 says, much green mojo man.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Forgot to mention, the other night when I was doing things under the canopy of tent #1, I moved my hand wrong and pushed on one of the things I'm using to LST, and ended up splitting my talk down the center, about 1". *sigh*.. this is the second time in 2 years I've done this at crucial moments in their lives. grrr!



man i had one OD that was a freaking monster I gotta look for a pic, but i split the stalk so bad turned it into 2 plants basically lol I definitely thought it would die it's amazing what they will survive obv at cost of yield but at least they don't die


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I split my Cotton Candy in half for about 4 inches a while back... it suffered and gave me a measly 7.8 o's


----------



## N.E.wguy

lol ya thats pretty good for indoor after doing that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> lol ya thats pretty good for indoor after doing that



And that was just 1 of the 4 from that tent that time


----------



## N.E.wguy

was it the lightest yeilder?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nope.. biggest.. but the others weren't far away at around 6 each

I had something like 27 wholes that run.


----------



## N.E.wguy

really amazing then mine took off after i split it I wasn't weighing stuff was in a rush no idea what it yielded but it turned itself into 2 6 foot plants basically


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> really amazing then mine took off after i split it I wasn't weighing stuff was in a rush no idea what it yielded but it turned itself into 2 6 foot plants basically



Hah, awesome! Two 6 footers :aok:


----------



## N.E.wguy

ya i'm gonna do some OD pretty set on that after this run. just got approved for a house tho so working around that is my only question whether or not to put em in the ground again. ofc I can't just buy where i live now zzz


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, OD would be fun for sure!


----------



## zem

glad i checked in! this thread started very different, got more interesting  nice grow, seems like the LED's  are doing it, waiting to see the end result from this


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> glad i checked in! this thread started very different, got more interesting  nice grow, seems like the LED's  are doing it, waiting to see the end result from this



I'm glad you checked in too Zem! :aok: Yeah, LED's have taken this doubter to a "no doubter" 

"LED's are in... no doubt!"


----------



## cubby

:ciao: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Looks great, except the clones on top of the T-5


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

cubby said:


> :ciao: :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> 
> Looks great, except the clones on top of the T-5



Wooo Cubby!!! Super happy to have you look in my journal and contribute! :aok: 

The clones don't scare me hah. It's not like the tray is full of water.  I just mist the cubes / under tray / dome (till it comes off)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm sure going to need a machete just to hack at these jungles when they come due.


----------



## Grower13

cubby lives........ nice work dgf.......
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> cubby lives........ nice work dgf.......
> :48:



Hey, thanks G13 :aok: 

Ok, cold and some snow over  the next two days. Then.. OFFICIALLY SPRING!!!! (Allegedly :rofl: ) Temps are supposed to hit high 50's and even 60's after these next 2 days. Finally!!! 

:happydanceemote:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hit this Doc :48: since its post #420


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hit this Doc :48: since its post #420



YES!!! Thank you JAAM for being #420! :aok:  

Hitting dis now. I'll bust out my last nug of C99 for this one!


----------



## Kraven

:yeahthat:Woot post #420.....I'm lightin a bowl now too


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

RubyRed said:


> ALL PRO in this "office"



Hey thanks Ruby :aok: 



Kravenhead said:


> :yeahthat:Woot post #420.....I'm lightin a bowl now too



Hmm.. bong time! Hash included!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Still waiting for my res. they say April 10 now, sheesh! I give up! Lol still enjoying the clinic you've been putting on though doc!:aok: I'm so punny!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Still waiting for my res. they say April 10 now, sheesh! I give up! Lol still enjoying the clinic you've been putting on though doc!:aok: I'm so punny!



Thanks for enjoying, and damnnn still waiting eh? Rough!!


----------



## Kraven

Dropping in to share :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

Kravenhead said:


> Dropping in to share :48:



:vap_bong__emoticon::smoke1:ostpicsworthless: j/k about pics hahahaha rocking the forum with info tho GJ DGF


----------



## yooper420

Hey Doc,
Got my glasses in the mail this morning and all I can say is "WOW, what a difference they make." Got `em for $75 with free shipping.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Dropping in to share :48:



Don't mind if I do, thank you! 
:48: 

Ooo.. 8 Ball Kush eh? :aok: :rofl: 



N.E.wguy said:


> :vap_bong__emoticon::smoke1:ostpicsworthless: j/k about pics hahahaha rocking the forum with info tho GJ DGF



Maybe I'll put some more up tonight, but really it's just going to show a slow bulking process....thought last night they did seem to burst! hah Thanks for the appreciation  



yooper420 said:


> Hey Doc,
> Got my glasses in the mail this morning and all I can say is "WOW, what a difference they make." Got `em for $75 with free shipping.



Alright! Yeah, my pics didn't lie did they? It really helps eliminate those harmful things, and "even out" the field as far as sight during lights on.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

100.4° temp today... blah! This sucks.  

Also, going to do 2.5 gal add backs of water only tonight to the girls. That'll be fun with my messed up equilibrium! hahahah


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

My res is on the way! That is all!


----------



## zem

Doc, will you consider adding a small AC? I have a mobile unit that is about 1000w and has a powerful exhaust blower too, so i can save a bit by shutting the fan too. i only need it in mid july and august


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

O and did you mean 100.4 deg. in your tent, or where you live? It's been mid to high 80's here! I hate louisiana summers!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> My res is on the way! That is all!



YES! FINALLY!! :48:



zem said:


> Doc, will you consider adding a small AC? I have a mobile unit that is about 1000w and has a powerful exhaust blower too, so i can save a bit by shutting the fan too. i only need it in mid july and august



I want to put a 1200w Mini Split A/C into my room...after I take my tents down and build a real room. Till then, I have way too large of a space to be trying to cool it!! hah  



HighBrixMMJ said:


> O and did you mean 100.4 deg. in your tent, or where you live? It's been mid to high 80's here! I hate louisiana summers!



Oh no no.. sorry, I should've specified. My body temp is that. Bit sick today it seems... and I have all those add backs to do


----------



## zem

Doc thats why i always shrink my flowering chamber make it like a box on a table, with all the suction force directed through ity, thats why i dont need aircooled duct, as the whole chamber is a cooled duct, and i just have to cool that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Picture update time

Too lazy to label everything tonight. If you have a question, ask it. Ignore the random stuff on top of the pool table. Some of it was from storage space that got wet on the other side of the room. 

View attachment April10Update (1 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (2 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (3 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10UpdateMissed (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment April10Update (5 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (6 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (7 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (8 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (9 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (10 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (11 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (12 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (13 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (15 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (16 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (17 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (18 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (21 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (19 of 21).jpg


View attachment April10Update (20 of 21).jpg


----------



## yooper420

Bud porn, bud porn, we luv bud porn. Your ladies are putting` on their finery. Led`s can`t grow bud, right ? Slap `em up side their head with one of them buds and ask `em the same question.


----------



## N.E.wguy

yooper420 said:


> Bud porn, bud porn, we luv bud porn. Your ladies are putting` on their finery. Led`s can`t grow bud, right ? Slap `em up side their head with one of them buds and ask `em the same question.



:yeahthat: :goodposting: :ccc: :yay: :aok: :clap: :48:  :vap_bong__emoticon: 

k i'm done  made my night hope u feeling better ty for the happy hour pics


----------



## MR1

Looking good in there Fang, get well soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Bud porn, bud porn, we luv bud porn. Your ladies are putting` on their finery. Led`s can`t grow bud, right ? Slap `em up side their head with one of them buds and ask `em the same question.



Hah, yeah... LED's suck. I better sell them and not my HPS fixtures I just put up for sale yesterday

:rofl: 

Glad you love the bud pics Yooper :aok: 



N.E.wguy said:


> :yeahthat: :goodposting: :ccc: :yay: :aok: :clap: :48:  :vap_bong__emoticon:
> 
> k i'm done  made my night hope u feeling better ty for the happy hour pics



Really happy you enjoyed  the pics  Naw, still sick...but...I did sleep pretty decent. 



MR1 said:


> Looking good in there Fang, get well soon.



Thanks MR1! As for the sickness....I don't know if it will ever go away. Considering winter never will. Hah
I guess I can't say that now, as of yesterday. 50's and rainy+foggy...so the snow is going at a rapid rate now!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just posting here to mention to anyone who hit "last page" and is just seeing this.. there's a good pic update at the end of the last page. :aok:


----------



## Kraven

:aok: you know I think it looks phenomenal Doc.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job Doc.


----------



## MR1

Hang in there Fang, Supposed to get to 70 here today, finally.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> :aok: you know I think it looks phenomenal Doc.





WeedHopper said:


> Nice job Doc.





MR1 said:


> Hang in there Fang, Supposed to get to 70 here today, finally.



Thanks everyone :aok: 

Love having people swing through and say some words.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

MR1 said:


> Hang in there Fang, Supposed to get to 70 here today, finally.



I guess you don't wanna hear about how it's been in the mid to upper 80's here huh? Lol. Heading to the French quarter fest. It's a beautiful day for good food and music! I love festival season!


----------



## Kraven

Doc for a 39" x 39" x 71" tent, (10.56 sq ft) what would be the optimum LED to get, just flowering 2 one in each tote. I'm either going to goto a 600w HID system or LED's, since I think by the time I bought the ballast, bulbs and hood that I will spend roughly the same amount?


----------



## Kraven

Can I get by with one Mars II LED Grow Light 400W or would i need one for each plant?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Doc for a 39" x 39" x 71" tent, (10.56 sq ft) what would be the optimum LED to get, just flowering 2 one in each tote. I'm either going to goto a 600w HID system or LED's, since I think by the time I bought the ballast, bulbs and hood that I will spend roughly the same amount?



Let's see, the ones I have say they will cover up to 3' x 3' area.. I would say it's not QUITE enough, but what you could do is get the size up and be set! Normally, as PJ says, more smaller fixtures are better.. but for you doing 1 or 2 plants under that amount of space.. that's just over 3x3.. I'd go with the Mars 700. 

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-700w.html

Just a bit more coverage and about twice as powerful. This would be the light for you. There's a couple of codes floating around for 3% off, but if you talk directly to Sara (mention my name) she'll probably give you an even better deal.


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Let's see, the ones I have say they will cover up to 3' x 3' area.. I would say it's not QUITE enough, but what you could do is get the size up and be set! Normally, as PJ says, more smaller fixtures are better.. but for you doing 1 or 2 plants under that amount of space.. that's just over 3x3.. I'd go with the Mars 700.
> 
> http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-700w.html
> 
> Just a bit more coverage and about twice as powerful. This would be the light for you. There's a couple of codes floating around for 3% off, but if you talk directly to Sara (mention my name) she'll probably give you an even better deal.



I will have to check the funds but really think that should be my next move....look out method 7's


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> I will have to check the funds but really think that should be my next move....look out method 7's




Hah, yeah those Method 7's are a must I'd say. I mean, there's a couple times where I don't use them, but overall 90% of the time they are on!

Hey also.. these would be great to hop right into COB technology. I would think. I think PJ says they aren't bad  

https://www.hydrogrowled.com/Sol-4-175W-350W-LED-Grow-Light-(G4)-P159C59.aspx

About more than double the cost of the Mars, but who knows. Just wanted to give you options. But what I have is the Mars II and they seem to be working pretty decent. Can't wait to see what weeks 5-8 do!!!


----------



## Kraven

Just discussed it with wife and she has a point, till she gets back to work (governor took her job, just told her the position was being cut and she had thirty days....this was a 20 year job. It's part of the gov's plan to reduce state spending so they cut her salary) it's probably not a good thing to spend since things are tight.. but after she gets back to work she said get two just for having to wait...lol.


----------



## Kraven

Thanks Doc, thats my next move is to LED and I may go with the Hygro since i was looking at them last week with Pj.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awww, bummer on that job thing  

Yeah I was looking at a Sol myself for a minute there, for my 2x2 experimental space. Definitely a great light it seems :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Yea it was a kick in the pants, we had reached a point in our lives we were doing ok, just bought a house, got her a new car. two months later she looses the only job I have ever known her to have....shook her to the core, and now we are limping by on what I make which is good, just not having the play money sucks. But once she gets back to work, things will all be good brother.


----------



## MR1

Don't care too much for the heat neither but 80 is nice. 



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I guess you don't wanna hear about how it's been in the mid to upper 80's here huh? Lol. Heading to the French quarter fest. It's a beautiful day for good food and music! I love festival season!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Yea it was a kick in the pants, we had reached a point in our lives we were doing ok, just bought a house, got her a new car. two months later she looses the only job I have ever known her to have....shook her to the core, and now we are limping by on what I make which is good, just not having the play money sucks. But once she gets back to work, things will all be good brother.



Can't wait for you man :aok: 



MR1 said:


> Don't care too much for the heat neither but 80 is nice.



Yeah, it doesn't create colds like this one I have.. blah! 



Ok, for an update. 

Tonight I drained the veg station out as I noticed it spiking down in ph  massively over 24 hour period. I mixed up a new batch of solution. 10 gallons mixed to 650 ppm's and 5.8 PH. 
Also I've noticed over the last 4 days that my C99 bins in Tent #2 had too been spiking down from 5.8ph to 5.5ph. Well, tonight when I checked they had hit 5.4 ph after I had reset to 5.8 last night. Since they were 1200 ppms, I figured I would pump out 2.5 gal of solution.. throw it away... and add back 650 ppm's of base nutes only and 10ml of cal mag, ph'd at 6.0 (to combat the 5.4 stuff left in the tubs). The two tubs ended up coming to 5.8 ph after the 2.5 gal add backs. 
Tent #1 was holding solid at 5.7-6.0 between the 4 bins of C99. Two of the 5.7 bins were given 1ml of ph up and set back to 5.8 for the night. 

There's my update. Nothing interesting to look at, but some stuff to read (and me to keep track!)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And to update again.. I've ground up 1g of Pineapple Express and am decarbing at 270° for 30 minutes, then going to sprinkle on some toast. It's that kind of Saturday night!  

Hope you're all right as rain :aok:


----------



## Eddiecomesandgo

This may be a stupid question BUT, I'm growing Auto Flower Plants and I need to know the Lighting Rigamine / timing for flowering my Rock Horror AF. I never grew them before and now with some experience I assume that any light timing works, but I have them growing with other regular plants, and I have cut down the time to 12 hrs on and 12 hrs off. They went from veg. to flower, veg. Will they go back to flower at 12 hrs?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Eddiecomesandgo said:


> This may be a stupid question BUT, I'm growing Auto Flower Plants and I need to know the Lighting Rigamine / timing for flowering my Rock Horror AF. I never grew them before and now with some experience I assume that any light timing works, but I have them growing with other regular plants, and I have cut down the time to 12 hrs on and 12 hrs off. They went from veg. to flower, veg. Will they go back to flower at 12 hrs?



I'm not the best person to take auto flower knowledge from. With that said, I've run 3 autos in the past, all for fun. All 3 came out decent. One only gave me 7g dry, but the other two both gave me over 32g's dry. I ran them like red headed step children. I gave them whatever nutes I had left over from any feedings lol. 1 time I ran one like I cared. The first time. 

I believe the best light schedule for and auto is 18/6. I've done 24/0 the entire time on one, and 12 / 12 on the other two. I didn't notice any difference either or, but remember.. I was really not caring. If you check some of my old journals (links in my sig down below) you'll see some of the "tales" of my auto experience. Shoot, I ran a photo plant once that turned out to be auto!!! lol Darn breeders! 

Wish I could help you more, sorry :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

How you feeling DGF?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> How you feeling DGF?



No temp and a little bit better this evening, thanks so much for asking!


----------



## Rosebud

Good, i am glad.


----------



## next

Heya Dr,

First off, OMG those pics are amazing!!!!!!!!

Second, looks like maybe we both have the same bug.. first the 3yr old got it, then the wife, then me, then the baby! =/ Didn't have quite the high fever, but still, it sucked. Were just getting over it.. baby is sleeping.. like a baby. 

Great looking grow room man..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks very much Next. Glad you're all over it. I'm waking up feeling a bit worse than yesterday, but I'm thinking it's just the "morning thing" .... I dunno.


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Doc, hope the bug you got, bugs out. Today is feel better day.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Doc, hope the bug you got, bugs out. Today is feel better day.



Trying to feel better... it's rough. Not quite there. Not even enough to go run errands... blah 

Thanks for stopping in and caring Yooper :aok:


----------



## next

Best of luck to you, get lots a rest if you can


----------



## Kraven

Yea Doc....Here is some healing mojo. Hope you get to feeling well soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

next said:


> Best of luck to you, get lots a rest if you can





RubyRed said:


> Take 2 of these
> :bong:
> 
> And come back in the morning





Kravenhead said:


> Yea Doc....Here is some healing mojo. Hope you get to feeling well soon.



I appreciate it everyone! Feeling quite rough still  

Hope you're all well. Things to take note of in my room.. I'm 100% satisfied with everything, but I'm curious how the density is going to pack on.


----------



## zem

hey Doc I hope you're feeling better now from whatever it was that made you feel bad... what was it i couldn't track it in this thread i must have missed somethin, but best wishes anyway


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Hope your feeling well doc! I just dropped by to say I just put in a new order at the tude! getting some Barneys farm critical kush, Barneys farm blue cheese, delicious seeds sugar black rose (you spoke highly of it!), freebies are Dutch passion Mazar auto, grow your own Florida gold, and kalishnikov kubanskiy ubiyza. Gonna run some new strains!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> hey Doc I hope you're feeling better now from whatever it was that made you feel bad... what was it i couldn't track it in this thread i must have missed somethin, but best wishes anyway



Well it started as a fever and a massive cold, but now it's just carrying on... the only thing done, is the fever. This sucks  Thanks for caring Zem :aok:



HighBrixMMJ said:


> Hope your feeling well doc! I just dropped by to say I just put in a new order at the tude! getting some Barneys farm critical kush, Barneys farm blue cheese, delicious seeds sugar black rose (you spoke highly of it!), freebies are Dutch passion Mazar auto, grow your own Florida gold, and kalishnikov kubanskiy ubiyza. Gonna run some new strains!



Nice, heard great things about Critical Kush, and Blue Cheese seems great.. I did really enjoy my SBR, so hope you get a good pheno! All chance with seeds as you know   Sounds like you have a heck of a run up, hope it goes well for you!


----------



## WeedHopper

Dr's aint supposed to be sick. Lol
Hopes ya get to fellen better BRO.


----------



## Kraven

Brix BF Crit Kush is da bomb, I like it almost as much as their 8 ball kush. Good luck on the grow, hope you get the more indica leaning pheno, she bushes up and stacks nice for you.

Doc ...Darn it, didn't I tell you what to do, I learned hydro from you, now take my advice on how to kick a colds arse quickly....no need for you to suffer bud.....all kidding aside I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have a real problem taking most man made medicine. I do not like to go to the doctors.. nor the dentist. 

I'm "one of those" guys.  

Thanks WH and Kraven. Feelin' the love :cool2:


----------



## N.E.wguy

know what worked form me last time i was sick was the alkaseltzer cold and flu teas like 10 bucks and vitamin c water packets


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So an update... this is just some thoughts floating around my head. 

I'm 33 days into flowering, 100% LED's. They blew me away right up till the last 3 days or so. From week 5 - 8 I should get most of my "crazy stacking" and the buds should be building in a certain fashion. Well, I believe I'm noticing the buds build differently with my LED's than with my HPS. I'm not sure if it's just all in my mind yet, so I'm trying to withhold a full thought, but, I may as well get this down and out. Express my thoughts instead of holding :rofl: 

Everything is the absolute frostiest I've ever seen, hands down. It's greenest I've seen.. healthiest.. all that isn't even of concern. Just one of my two main concerns is already poking its head in; Density. After density, the important thing is yield. I won't know that for a long time now, but it's 1 of the 2 very important things on my very long checklist of HPS vs LED. 

I just hope that more callex develop over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Kraven

It's not trying to fox tail on you doc is it? I did see in a thread awhile back that certain strains are very prone to that, but density was fine, just made the buds a lil wonky looking


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No, no fox tailing.. yet. 

The bud  sites are proper, just seems they could "fill out" more. More callex!  

But hey, I'm just over week 5.. so I really need to reserve my thoughts! hah


----------



## Kraven

Sure thing doc, i'm making my decision about LED's based on your grow...I'm either gonna go to 600w or a mid to upper range LED panel.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Sure thing doc, i'm making my decision about LED's based on your grow...I'm either gonna go to 600w or a mid to upper range LED panel.



:cool2: 

Definitely would be a good idea of what's going on from a guy that was all HPS then went all LED.


----------



## next

Heya DGF,

Glad you ditched the fever, I think that means you may have won the battle.. I bet you have your hands full when your not 100%, looks like you have lots to take care of. 

This is your first grow switching over from HID to LED? Will be great to compare your results. It's awesome to come on here and see people growing to their hearts content. This place is awesome, and thumbs up to you for documenting your switch from HID to LED. I have a feeling that half of MP will be awaiting your results.

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

next said:


> Heya DGF,
> 
> Glad you ditched the fever, I think that means you may have won the battle.. I bet you have your hands full when your not 100%, looks like you have lots to take care of.
> 
> This is your first grow switching over from HID to LED? Will be great to compare your results. It's awesome to come on here and see people growing to their hearts content. This place is awesome, and thumbs up to you for documenting your switch from HID to LED. I have a feeling that half of MP will be awaiting your results.
> 
> :vap_bong__emoticon:



Yeah fever sucks, but this lingering cold...if it would just get a LITTLE bit better. I think today will be that day  :aok: Thanks

Yes, this is first grow, and I have two 4x4 tents doing a full 8-9 week flowering with full LED right now. Everyone should sit and watch the show. I'll give full unbiased thoughts throughout.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:headbang:


----------



## zem

vitamin c and advil always helped me through cold.

I sure am watching your show, or should i say shows


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Whoa, whoa, whoa! Had to setup for "summer time ventilation mode"!! Went up into my room and it was 93% RH up there!! :rofl: lol!!!!! hahahaha!!


----------



## zem

:holysheep: you've got an oversized dehumidifier for that??


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nah, down to 60% already after I caught it. I'm still kinda in "winter mode" and now it's official... change over  

I have to do a nute change tonight. Spiked down into the 4's over 24 hours. Going to empty and refill with solution around 850 PPM's. Going to try to feed them exceedingly light compared to how I have been. Hope that sorts it.


----------



## zem

what was the ppm before the res change? i did notice the very dark green on your last pics it's caused by high N. keeping the right N ratio is a challenge in growing anything not just weed, and it's possibly going to be different under LED not sure of that though, but I do know that under lower light conditions, the plant requires much less N and in a vegetable farm, the vegetables can have a N concentration that is not acceptable in the market


----------



## next

Krazie how led lighting reduces the amount of nutrient uptake.. or maybe the sickness got the better of you, and you had a misread? Easy to blame the sickness this one time.. just sayin


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

I just started my GJ, brix's hydro LED tutorial. Hope you all enjoy the show!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> what was the ppm before the res change? i did notice the very dark green on your last pics it's caused by high N. keeping the right N ratio is a challenge in growing anything not just weed, and it's possibly going to be different under LED not sure of that though, but I do know that under lower light conditions, the plant requires much less N and in a vegetable farm, the vegetables can have a N concentration that is not acceptable in the market



PPM's were between 1250 and 1400. Too high for LED's it seems  (Eh PJ?  ) 



next said:


> Krazie how led lighting reduces the amount of nutrient uptake.. or maybe the sickness got the better of you, and you had a misread? Easy to blame the sickness this one time.. just sayin



lol! Thanks for lookin' out for me, but yeah... it was wacky. 



HighBrixMMJ said:


> I just started my GJ, brix's hydro LED tutorial. Hope you all enjoy the show!



Will stay tuned and compare notes :aok: Grats Brix!! 


Ok, update for tonight. After noticing a still crazy spike down, I took that as a sign to reset my system. So, drained out the solution in there, and put back a new nute soup consisting of 875 - 900 PPM's and ph'd to 5.9. I only added 5 gal back, after draining about 7.5, but that's all I wanted to put back tonight. I'm tired. I'll do another 2.5 gal each tomorrow if needed. 

Definitely going to attach a res and find a way to cycle this in the space I currently have.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, after the PH spiking down over 24 hour period, and rise in PPM's, that was telling me to change my res out. So, I emptied the 4 bins last night (previous update), and added back a more minimal solution at 850 PPM's and 5.9 PH. Everything is holding strong this morning and stuff looks great so far. 

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Last night, the Cheese and Merlot OG were holding at 5.8 ph still, but the Cinderella 99 bins (both of them) had dropped from my reset of 5.8 down to 4.9. I fully reset the bins, so I'm very confused what they are telling me. PJ, are they telling me that they are STUPID light drinkers and that 850 is too much for them? IF SO, wouldn't I see the tell tale sign of tips starting to lighten (a.k.a "burn") from my solution being strong?! I'm not seeing anything at all. Are you sure of your thought process you mentioned? If PH is dripping fast, too high food and if they are rising fast too low of food? If so, then 850 ppms are too much and they are showing NO burn. I'm so confused right now. I do remember you telling me to expect them to dip still for a couple days, but why did the C99 do so and Cheese / Merlot hold strong? 


Thoughts, thoughts, thoughts....


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Last night, the Cheese and Merlot OG were holding at 5.8 ph still, but the Cinderella 99 bins (both of them) had dropped from my reset of 5.8 down to 4.9. I fully reset the bins, so I'm very confused what they are telling me. PJ, are they telling me that they are STUPID light drinkers and that 850 is too much for them? IF SO, wouldn't I see the tell tale sign of tips starting to lighten (a.k.a "burn") from my solution being strong?! I'm not seeing anything at all. Are you sure of your thought process you mentioned? If PH is dripping fast, too high food and if they are rising fast too low of food? If so, then 850 ppms are too much and they are showing NO burn. I'm so confused right now. I do remember you telling me to expect them to dip still for a couple days, but why did the C99 do so and Cheese / Merlot hold strong?
> 
> 
> Thoughts, thoughts, thoughts....


As I explained it is going to take a few days for your plants to recover. I am not sure what you are adding in now, but if your adding hygrozyme stop. Once a root issue starts it will just make it worse from what I have seen.

Dump food and lower it more as in like 400 or so until you see them eat again. 

Yes your plants are telling you they are locked out. Pretty sure I had previously said in my tips thread that one should cut their food by a third from HPS. 

Your plants need to use some of that stored up energy in it's main sun leaves.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks for everything PJ. Adjusting and will iron things out :aok:

Currently this is what I've been adding to 5gal: 

30ml Micro / 60ml bloom = 775 ppm's 


Adding - 4ml Hygrozyme / 4ml Liquid Koolbloom / 4ml Pure Blend Tea / 1ml Bloombastic / 10ml Cal-Mag (I think you said don't use this unless I see issues with mag def... I've not seen this, so should probably stop using it. You need to understand I'm trying to reteach myself these processes for LED's. I'm trying to not get "let down" by them, as I'm identifying that I'm the only reason for let down (I believe).


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Currently this is what I've been adding to 5gal:
> 
> 30ml Micro / 60ml bloom = 775 ppm's
> 
> Go 20 micro 40 bloom, drop the rest.
> 
> 
> Adding - 4ml Hygrozyme / 4ml Liquid Koolbloom / 4ml Pure Blend Tea / 1ml Bloombastic / 10ml Cal-Mag (I think you said don't use this unless I see issues with mag def... I've not seen this, so should probably stop using it. You need to understand I'm trying to reteach myself these processes for LED's. I'm trying to not get "let down" by them, as I'm identifying that I'm the only reason for let down (I believe).



Once plants start to move the PH up, then you can add some food back.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

P Jammers said:


> Once plants start to move the PH up, then you can add some food back.



Thanks so much PJ :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**UPDATE**

I believe I'm 99% sure I'll be buying two of these setups tomorrow. Each, for a 4.5' x 4.5' tent.  

https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/GFO7KT







What's cool is, my hydro store is running a promo till May 2nd that for each certain amount of dollars you spend, you get a raffle ticket. In the raffle is lots of really cool stuff! Lights, $500 gift card, loads of stuff. I'm very happy to be needing to purchase right now and also have a good chance at winning some stuff!


----------



## next

That is a very nice looking setup :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

2 gallon pots,,to small for my liking,,but very cool setup.


----------



## zem

WeedHopper said:


> 2 gallon pots,,to small for my liking,,but very cool setup.



there are so many "gallon" measurements, how many liters is the gallon that you refer to?


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> I believe I'm 99% sure I'll be buying two of these setups tomorrow. Each, for a 4.5' x 4.5' tent.
> 
> https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/GFO7KT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool is, my hydro store is running a promo till May 2nd that for each certain amount of dollars you spend, you get a raffle ticket. In the raffle is lots of really cool stuff! Lights, $500 gift card, loads of stuff. I'm very happy to be needing to purchase right now and also have a good chance at winning some stuff!


it looks very nice! it feeds the pots like a flood and drain right?


----------



## yooper420

Looks like a good, complete outfit. But I know nothing at all about water farming. Seems a bit expensive to me though ($500).


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Zem i only seen the 2 gallon pots. Me likey 5 gallon,,please,, and thank you. Lol


----------



## zem

WH yeah but what i asking is about the gallon conversion to liters, 5 gallons thats 19 liters, seems too big more than any indoor plant would need. i was wondering if you mean another "gallon measurements because there are several "1 gallon" units each measures different according to country


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

next said:


> That is a very nice looking setup :aok:



Thanks Next, I'm going to work on ordering them today. $900 just in the systems! WOO, crazy! 



WeedHopper said:


> 2 gallon pots,,to small for my liking,,but very cool setup.



At first I thought so too, but this is the same size PJ uses with LED's...and he does a pretty good job lol. I'm using Myko's as well, so I'll have a very healthy and strong root system. I've grown monsters in 3gals before, so this will work excellent. I'm not trying to grow monsters with these, I'm trying to grow many "strong ones"  12 sites, in the 4.5'x4.5' space, those plants will not need to be very big :aok: 



zem said:


> there are so many "gallon" measurements, how many liters is the gallon that you refer to?





zem said:


> it looks very nice! it feeds the pots like a flood and drain right?



Yep! Also, there's a concave design on the bottom of these pots, so that there's no standing water like there is with, say, the Titan Flo-N-Gro system. Very excited here Zem!  



yooper420 said:


> Looks like a good, complete outfit. But I know nothing at all about water farming. Seems a bit expensive to me though ($500).



The cost is mostly in the control bucket and 55gal drum + pumps. I was going to buy things separate and build the system myself...BUT IT COSTS MORE hahaha crazy!!  



WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Zem i only seen the 2 gallon pots. Me likey 5 gallon,,please,, and thank you. Lol



Yeah, at first I was tentative, but after you see what some other members are doing with these types of systems, that thought gets right out of your head. BUT.. Titan has a system that uses 4gals...I just prefer the Hydrofarm system for a few various reasons. 




zem said:


> WH yeah but what i asking is about the gallon conversion to liters, 5 gallons thats 19 liters, seems too big more than any indoor plant would need. i was wondering if you mean another "gallon measurements because there are several "1 gallon" units each measures different according to country



Lots of people do DWC in 5gals...and I considered 5gal too small!!! hahha I mean, I'm in 18gal's right now :rofl:


I've not slept all night.. went to bed late, and woke up thinking of this first thing this morning. Can you say "excited"? I'm not even doing the change over right off, but I'm excited knowing what's about to be!


----------



## WeedHopper

Il be watchen,,very cool.


----------



## N.E.wguy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> I believe I'm 99% sure I'll be buying two of these setups tomorrow. Each, for a 4.5' x 4.5' tent.
> 
> https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/GFO7KT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool is, my hydro store is running a promo till May 2nd that for each certain amount of dollars you spend, you get a raffle ticket. In the raffle is lots of really cool stuff! Lights, $500 gift card, loads of stuff. I'm very happy to be needing to purchase right now and also have a good chance at winning some stuff!



pretty much same thing i have  u catching on finally lol


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## RubyRed

mojo :48:


----------



## zem

jeez i think i will have to veg the plant for a year if i used 18 gallons... you use 18 gallons per plant?   thats major overkill lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hah, have you even LOOKED at the journal zem? :rofl: hah.. just messin


----------



## next

Yo Dr,

What's so awesome about the control bucket? I read the specs, it says auto shut off, and led light if there are leaks.. 

In simple terms, what exactly does it do?

**edit, I suppose it does everything doesn't it.. water cycles, timer.. it just needs a built in 3-way meter  **


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It pulls solution from the 55gal drum, into the 12(or more) sites whenever the timer tells it. When timer goes off, it pumps the solution out of 12 sites and out of control bucket, back into 55gal. I then, ph / add back / drain etc ONLY using the 55 gal. Freaking amazing!! 

Leaving right now to go spend about $1,100. Wish me luck all! :aok:


----------



## next

Goodluck!


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It pulls solution from the 55gal drum, into the 12(or more) sites whenever the timer tells it. When timer goes off, it pumps the solution out of 12 sites and out of control bucket, back into 55gal. I then, ph / add back / drain etc ONLY using the 55 gal. Freaking amazing!!
> 
> Leaving right now to go spend about $1,100. Wish me luck all! :aok:


 
I think cubby runs a system he built like this.
:bong::bong:


----------



## Kraven

It's a good rig doc, I have seen trees in aero before  so you and me both know the size of the container matters little in hydro. 2 gal is the perfect size for what your trying to accomplish. Green mojo, I'm jealous, want a "CAP & EBB like" system myself


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

zem said:


> WH yeah but what i asking is about the gallon conversion to liters, 5 gallons thats 19 liters, seems too big more than any indoor plant would need. i was wondering if you mean another "gallon measurements because there are several "1 gallon" units each measures different according to country


 
Zem 5 gals is not too big at all.  I have had many plants that the roots system takes up pretty much the entire 5 gal bucket.  However, with 9 plants in a 4.5 x 4.5 I am thinking that DGF is going to have to keep them somewhat smaller to not become overcrowded.  It may not be an issue.  I think that kraven had a plant recently that the root system took up pretty much his whole 5 gal--looked great.  If I were buying though, I think I would be looking for something with at least 3 gal pots.   

US measurements are so bad.  In all my years, I can ever figure out why anyone would believe that a number system based on 10 and a measurement system based on nothing consistent would be a good idea...A gallon is 128 ozs when speaking of liquid measure like water (but some liquids are heavier of lighter) or .134 cu ft. if measuring solids.  Might be talking about garden nursery pots.  For some reason, a gal is not an actual gallon.  For instance, a 3 gal nursery pot only holds under 2.5 gal.


----------



## budz4me

Good god you got some mojo going on in here, I just finished reading all of this journal.  Trust me, I will be following along.

I almost bought that setup you are looking into.....im kinda glad I didn't, my needs are not what yours are I guess.....FYI I setup your 18g tote (I went with the 18g instead of the 10/12g setup the other night, just waiting for seeds and (once my last autos are done) I will be getting to work!!!
)
THank you again for all of your advice/info.


----------



## zem

The Hemp Goddess said:


> US measurements are so bad.  In all my years, I can ever figure out why anyone would believe that a number system based on 10 and a measurement system based on nothing consistent would be a good idea...A gallon is 128 ozs when speaking of liquid measure like water (but some liquids are heavier of lighter) or .134 cu ft. if measuring solids.  Might be talking about garden nursery pots.  For some reason, a gal is not an actual gallon.  For instance, a 3 gal nursery pot only holds under 2.5 gal.



:huh: that's more confusing than it ever was lol anyway, a gallon is 3.78Liters x5=19 L i think thats about the size of the plants when i do 1 pot per 100w of hps so yeah i agree it's not too big actually. 

Doc I got it now, it's a nice system, actually i like the control res to be much bigger than 55gals, you cant blame me for the confusion as we are on page 1zillion through the journal and i'm still following  i thought thats the size of your current DWC DIY buckets :shocked: haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I will read everything and update my thoughts later but I'm replying from my phone right now just to say I just I had a great time at the store today!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

next said:


> Goodluck!



Thanks! First up, I take massive amounts of clones! :aok: 



Grower13 said:


> I think cubby runs a system he built like this.
> :bong::bong:



Yeah, very similar.  I believe he has a higher ceiling and runs in 5 gals. Lucky! hah



Kravenhead said:


> It's a good rig doc, I have seen trees in aero before  so you and me both know the size of the container matters little in hydro. 2 gal is the perfect size for what your trying to accomplish. Green mojo, I'm jealous, want a "CAP & EBB like" system myself



Yeah, I got two of these systems and I'm ZINGING!  :vap-Bong_smoker: 

The 2 gal pots are super nice. I'll take pics when I work on getting stuff setup, but that won't be for another 3 weeks or so. 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> However, with 9 plants in a 4.5 x 4.5 I am thinking that DGF is going to have to keep them somewhat smaller to not become overcrowded.



It's a 12 site setup, so each plant will be topped once, and trimmed a lot ahead of time. Going to try for around 6 main branches on each plant. Hopefully I hit 2oz at least on each of them... The point of this is to allow the LED's to absolutely soak a minimal amount of plant and create the maximal amount of bud... at least, I think.  




budz4me said:


> Good god you got some mojo going on in here, I just finished reading all of this journal.  Trust me, I will be following along.
> 
> I almost bought that setup you are looking into.....im kinda glad I didn't, my needs are not what yours are I guess.....FYI I setup your 18g tote (I went with the 18g instead of the 10/12g setup the other night, just waiting for seeds and (once my last autos are done) I will be getting to work!!!
> )
> THank you again for all of your advice/info.



Glad you enjoy the journal :aok:
Super happy you were able to get something good and useful from my DIY! That puts a smile on my face  Can't wait to see your setup. :aok: 



zem said:


> Doc I got it now, it's a nice system, actually i like the control res to be much bigger than 55gals, you cant blame me for the confusion as we are on page 1zillion through the journal and i'm still following  i thought thats the size of your current DWC DIY buckets :shocked: haha



Yeah, very thick journal. No worries  

Yeah, that would've been absolutely hilarious if I did 2gal DWC. Ohhh, that would be NOOOO fun!!! lol


----------



## N.E.wguy

imo u should run one res and 2 tents with 6/6 pots sure 9 in a tent maybeeeee. imho 4-6 per tent is what u want but just again my opinion. 6 is max sites per tent imo


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

N.E.wguy said:


> imo u should run one res and 2 tents with 6/6 pots sure 9 in a tent maybeeeee. imho 4-6 per tent is what u want but just again my opinion. 6 is max sites per tent imo



If I do 2 tents then I need 2 control buckets as the control buckets need to be level with the pots, and I'm going to have to put the control bucket inside the tent. If I had 1 large tent for the flowering space I could use just 1 system surely. Also, I've run 12 in one tent in soil before.. it EASILY fits. Especially if you train them right and veg for little time. We'll see  

Ok, update time...

Most all of the bins held over the last 24 hours at either 5.8 or 5.9 and there's 2 bins in the Tent #1 that are slowly rising and were at 6.0 and 6.1. I left them and am riding the drift there. Those bins are all at around 625 ppm's. One bin (Merlot OG) was at 5.7 before add back. Bins were low, so I did an add back solution at 500ppm's. So everything in Tent #2 is at 5.8 right now. 

Just crossing my fingers for some bulking and more development.


----------



## Kraven

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No real amazing development yet. Loads of trichs and no density. 

I'll get some pics later, but nothing has screamed "ohh, get some pics!" hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Happy 420 from The Dr's Office*

:aok:


----------



## next

Spark it if you got it!

Happy 420 DGF, those girls puttin on weight yet??


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

next said:


> Those girls puttin on weight yet??




Noooooot really.  

They look healthy as anything though... so.. that's good. At least I'm not growing yellowing dead plants by week 2 into flowering, like I was :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

&#9668;--° Picture update time °--&#9658;

Here's some shots of the clones I took, and my veg station...

View attachment 420Update (1 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (2 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (3 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (4 of 25).jpg


Here's some shots overall of Tent #2 @ Day 46...

View attachment 420Update (6 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (11 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (12 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (16 of 25).jpg


This is Cheese...

View attachment 420Update (9 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (10 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (17 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (18 of 25).jpg


This is Cinderella 99...

View attachment 420Update (13 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (14 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (7 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (8 of 25).jpg


This is the Merlot OG...

View attachment 420Update (21 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (19 of 25).jpg

View attachment 420Update (20 of 25).jpg


Not entirely happy with the bulking of what I have going on, but we'll see what happens. The bins in Tent #2 held for 48 hours, and are now dropping into the 5.0 area over 24 hours again. I'm at about 600 ppm's of solution. Almost thinking of doing a 24 hour "water only" run. 

Not really sure. LED's are interesting  I definitely have more resination than ever before!!! Let's keep seeing what happens. 

Happy 4-20 everyone :aok: 

*....Tent #1 update below....*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This is Tent #1 @ Day 18. All Cinderella 99... 

View attachment 420Update (22 of 25).jpg


View attachment 420Update (23 of 25).jpg


View attachment 420Update (24 of 25).jpg


View attachment 420Update (25 of 25).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

PORNO,,sick bastage,,showing her hairs like that.  Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> PORNO,,sick bastage,,showing her hairs like that.  Lol



:rofl: :aok:


----------



## yooper420

:yeahthat::rofl::laugh::rofl:

PS,
But we luv it.


----------



## Grower13

DGF...... you really should caution folks about all the plant nudity in this thread............gave me a touch of plant envy.lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,i aint been myself since i seen that.  Lol


----------



## Kraven

Niiiiiice. Gonna be a great finish.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hope everyone is having the BEST 420! 

Thank you all for stopping in! I really appreciate you all


----------



## schoolboy420

Happy 420!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Schoolboy :aok: 

Oh my, I think I may ACTUALLY be seeing some bulking happening here, in Tent #2, at day 47! PH's were not too bad last night. Only a slight dip over 24 hours instead of major dip, so that's good. Also, Tent #1 is holding strong at 625 PPM's and 5.9 ph float up extremely slowly


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*Just letting all know, there's a large picture update on the last page.. posts #533 + #534 

4-20 picture update, I have a feeling some of you missed to see. :aok:*


----------



## zem

haha, these are old... i am following this closer than it shows, and i am sure many others are


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> *Just letting all know, there's a large picture update on the last page.. posts #533 + #534
> 
> 4-20 picture update, I have a feeling some of you missed to see. :aok:*


Daaamn, they look great!


----------



## Kraven

Watching close Doc, keep up the good work, told you they would tighten up fine.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> haha, these are old... i am following this closer than it shows, and i am sure many others are



Glad you're following along Zem :aok: 



schoolboy420 said:


> Daaamn, they look great!



Yeah, almost TOO healthy...literally. I wanted a jungle since I had a bad last 7 months, and I guess I  got a jungle. A little bit TOO green. Hopefully that can get sorted over time  Thanks for stopping in Schoolboy 



Kravenhead said:


> Watching close Doc, keep up the good work, told you they would tighten up fine.



Ehh.. they are getting there. Lots of changes ahead for me. I can not wait. 

Hydrofarm Grow Flow 12 site kit.. one for each tent, and switching to GH 3 part Flora, and using PlantIt Coco Coir Chunk. Let's see what the duck happens. :rofl:


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, almost TOO healthy...literally. I wanted a jungle since I had a bad last 7 months, and I guess I  got a jungle. A little bit TOO green. Hopefully that can get sorted over time  Thanks for stopping in Schoolboy



Lol. I wish I had those problems. 

And no prob, you always stop by mine, its the least I can do!


----------



## budz4me

Dr. Green Fang said:


> *Just letting all know, there's a large picture update on the last page.. posts #533 + #534 *
> 
> *4-20 picture update, I have a feeling some of you missed to see. :aok:*


 

Just went back and saw those.....MIND = BLOWN!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> Lol. I wish I had those problems.
> 
> And no prob, you always stop by mine, its the least I can do!



:rofl: 
Yes, I do suppose that's something you could do.  



budz4me said:


> Just went back and saw those.....MIND = BLOWN!



Glad you enjoyed :aok: 



*Update*
Well, PH held wonderfully between pretty much all 8 bins over the last 24 hours. Not much to update beyond just saying that


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I wish electricity wasn't an issue....I'd run these 4 600w hoods too!! BWAHAHAHAAH 
:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I wonder how long I'll have to veg and how training will go, after these clones root. This is surely a new experience keeping mothers and taking cuttings, instead of raising them big enough, taking cuttings and then sending the "mom" into flowering immediately. 

New processes... new thinkings...


----------



## Kraven

Doc, my plans are to run cuts I get and then clone off at the end of veg, bypassing the need to hold a mother, seems it would be easy to me to clone from my last prune at flip time. Since there is mounting proof that clone to clone there is little degradation to the original cut. Anyway for what its worth that's my thinking.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

That's what I've done for years... but now that I'm running 12 plants in one tent at a time, that means I need to make like 20+ cuts to make sure I get 12 that run the way I want.. then thin them down. My best bet is seeming to use the 4x4 as a mother tent (I have 5 strains) and let them clone in there and root.. then transplant over to 12 site area in which I'll veg a little bit longer. Then flip. 

I used to do it the way you're doing it, and when you're small scale that is truly the BEST way! :aok:

Really appreciate you stepping in and saying anything at all


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Looking really good in there doc! Looking forward to seeing them ladies pack on some fat! :lmao:


----------



## yooper420

Still following along Doc. Things are looking great though. If I didn`t know better, I`d say ya know what you`re doing. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Looking really good in there doc! Looking forward to seeing them ladies pack on some fat! :lmao:





yooper420 said:


> Still following along Doc. Things are looking great though. If I didn`t know better, I`d say ya know what you`re doing. :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Thanks you two! Appreciate you swinging through and saying a few words. I just want perfection, is that too much to ask for?!%[email protected]$?!?!!!!1111one    :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Did about 1 gal of water only addbacks tonight, to the 4 bins in Tent #1 . PH's weren't really crazy tonight.. most of them held, except that one bin. 

Tent #2 still looks to be bulking more, very slowly.


----------



## 000StankDank000

Looking awesome FANG! Love all your tents . Can't wait to exspand my bloom room.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's the veg tent. Keeping things as moms and moving others along. Clones are looking fabulous at day 8 of attempting to throw roots. Not too much drooping from any and I'm quite sure all 10 in my dome will go 10/10. That's 5 in Rockwool, 5 in Rapid Rooters. First time having ANY success in Rapid Rooters!  Those things sat on my shelf for 2 years getting hot / cold / hot / cold lol!! I think the trick entirely is soak the rooters and wool in 5.5 PH'd water for 30 minutes minimum, then when you take them out give them a shake, NOT a squeeze! After that wait at least 2-3 days to water them again. Lots of people over water these, and I think that's another thing I did wrong in the past. I mist under the plugs, in the tray (I don't fill it with water) and over the clones and in the dome, each day. 

View attachment April25Update (1 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (2 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (3 of 22).jpg


Here's an overview of all in Tent #2 and second pic is the two C99's @ Day 51. PH: 5.9 PPM: 550 - 700 (depends on the bin)

View attachment April25Update (4 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (5 of 22).jpg


Lower, Mid and Upper overviews of the Cheese and Merlot OG, and more "closer up" shots of both the Merlot and Cheese

View attachment April25Update (7 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (8 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (9 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (10 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (11 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (12 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (13 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (14 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (15 of 22).jpg


And here's Tent #1 @ Day 23 all 4 are C99 PH 6.0 PPM 625 (average for all)

View attachment April25Update (16 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (17 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (18 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (19 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (20 of 22).jpg

View attachment April25Update (22 of 22).jpg



Any and all thoughts.. please let me have em! :aok: 

I feel like I'm easily 14 - 21 more days away. I hope closer to 14.  
Oh and look at ALL that popcorn in Tent #2 . YAY! That's because I had 7 months of piss poor health and shitty yields.. I wanted a JUNGLE!!! ..........guess I got one :stoned:


----------



## zem

:cool2: :lama:


----------



## Kraven

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> :cool2: :lama:





Kravenhead said:


> :aok:



:cool2: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Had to tie some things up this morning. Merlot OG is doing rather phenomenal now, and is bulking pretty decent. Cheese is doing "better" but I think she may be one that handles LED's "rough"... 

The C99 is freaking picture perfect! Well, a bit too many leaves, but that will come with time.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

PH was great tonight in all bins! Some bins were between 5.9-6.0 and two bins hit 6.2 and 6.3, so I bumped them down to 5.8. This is where I should be at with "the drift". 

PPM's between all are around 525 - 625. 
I love that with LED's. It was VERY VERY odd at first changing from 1250+ PPM's to half that! It just felt all sorts of wrong, but as you can tell, my plants were telling me that *I* was wrong... too much food led to lock outs and over greenery. Now, extending my flowering period and suffering from yield. I'm learning though, and this is great!


----------



## yooper420

Doc,
The pictures tell the story. Lookin` good, bro. Like ya said, it`s a jungle in there.


----------



## zem

hey doc, a question popped out and i was wondering, under LED the ppm is kept like 600-700 in flowering, right? i have 230-240 source water ppm, this leaves not much place for feeding, before burning them, what do you think of that? whats your ppm out of the tap?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

My PPM is 30-40 out of the tap... hasn't fluctuated beyond about 33ppms in the last 2 years that I've been monitoring. I have wonderful mountain water  

PPM's in flowering are kept between 500-700. Currently my bins are between 500 - 625. That's base nutes and some carbs (Liquid Koolbloom, Tea, Bloombastic) 

That's a pretty high PPM, have you ever gotten it tested? If it's city water, you should be able to get results quickly, as they must disclose to the public what is all in their water. That 230 ppm could be anything  

If I were in your situation I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> My PPM is 30-40 out of the tap... hasn't fluctuated beyond about 33ppms in the last 2 years that I've been monitoring. I have wonderful mountain water
> 
> PPM's in flowering are kept between 500-700. Currently my bins are between 500 - 625. That's base nutes and some carbs (Liquid Koolbloom, Tea, Bloombastic)
> 
> That's a pretty high PPM, have you ever gotten it tested? If it's city water, you should be able to get results quickly, as they must disclose to the public what is all in their water. That 230 ppm could be anything
> 
> If I were in your situation I don't know what I'd do.



the 230 ppm is mostly calcium, over here water is known to have high calcium because of the ground rock, it also contains other minerals. the last problem that i had with calcium lockout as you might recall, it could have been caused by that, because as i learned, that the soluble forms of calcium, that are in ground water, is somewhat still hard for the plant to uptake and can build scale on the roots, but a simple h2o2 treatment removed it. I grew with this water from ever since i began to grow, and i grew everything in it from weed to veggies. this level of ppm is within acceptable range to grow, i would grow with water up to 300, if i had to, but with the LEDs i am wondering if i add like 600 over the 240 ppm, i would end up with 840ppm, i wonder if that would burn them or not. i would bet on not, but have to try that. if life stays on track, and all is good, maybe in a year, before the summer 2016, i will have me a LED setup. i have all that time to learn from your adventure :hubba: thanks for taking the risk and sharing


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Honestly, I would think running in the 750-850 ppm range for YOU would be great then. You already know it's Calcium mostly, so there you go!   Good question, and I believe that's the answer...that's most likely an acceptable range. 

If not, and we're wrong, then maybe you should invest in an R/O system and add cal-mag. Better yet, setup R/O and then mix 50/50 with tap? 

Either way you should be good to grow! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Had to tie up a whole bunch of colas last night and this morning  Also, the very tips of each leaf FINALLY showing that the nutes are "there", and the PPM's / PH also reflect eating. I would say 14 days away STILL. Trichs are all cloudy.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good Bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Weedhopper :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Zem, the ppm outa my tap is 430, mostly calcium, and some other minerals, so I use distilled water on all my hydro grows and it was really nice have a zero starting point with a natural pH of around 6


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Gahhhwwwdddd, 430?! <=0


----------



## Kraven

yea I sorta s**t my pants when when I tested it


----------



## zem

Kraven, I would never grow with anything over 300, but i have been growing for many years with 230-240 range with no problems


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> Kraven, I would never grow with anything over 300, but i have been growing for many years with 230-240 range with no problems



Seems Kraven would never either hah  

An R/O system would do you well Kraven!


----------



## P Jammers

If you are on city water the water contents should be on your local city page and they should have to send you this information annually.

If your home should have some sort of water filter on it anyway, you can also give Culligan a call and they will come out and test your water as they try and sell you a system.

In the US 500 is deemed un drinkable, and while 430 may seem high, if it's the right element it can be beneficial more than hurt your plants.


----------



## budz4me

Yo DGF, I was seriously interested in purchasing the same led's you have, who is sara? You said in another thread to contact her regarding them, I just dont know who she/he is......ive been away from the forums for a year or so and am slowly catching up.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Sara is the rep from Mars hydro. She's on http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-sponsors/190983-mars-hydro-led-grow-light-discussion-759.html. Glad to see you joining in on the LED revolution!


----------



## budz4me

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Sara is the rep from Mars hydro. She's on http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-sponsors/190983-mars-hydro-led-grow-light-discussion-759.html. Glad to see you joining in on the LED revolution!



Awesome thanks for the heads up!

Yeah I figure over the long haul its probably a big savings, I am not a commercial grower or anything like that....just some for me and my wife...so saving some $ on the electric bill goes along way!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

budz4me said:


> Awesome thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Yeah I figure over the long haul its probably a big savings, I am not a commercial grower or anything like that....just some for me and my wife...so saving some $ on the electric bill goes along way!



Yeah I hear that, you should follow mine and doc's grow journals pretty close, as growing with LEDs is a lot different than HPS. There's quite a learning curve, but it is very doable!


----------



## yooper420

LED`s are definitely doable. On grow #7 with mine. Learning curve ? Only lights that I've grown under are LED`s, other experience was outdoors and not much of that. So mine was learn on the fly. Green mojo to ya and get growin`.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, thanks for answering budz while I was out, Brix :aok: 

Cheers on your LED mojo Yooper!  


Ok, editing pictures. Update to come!


----------



## blowinthatloud

Damm DR you got one hell of a setup bro! lookin awesome! BtL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

blowinthatloud said:


> Damm DR you got one hell of a setup bro! lookin awesome! BtL



Thanks :aok: 

Ok so.. I took pics this morning and checked trichs. I have about 5-10% amber. I will be chopping down Friday / Saturday, which will bring the tent to 64 days. The structure of the Cheese was insane, but surely my training and growing methods didn't help. I mean, like 50+ (easily) branches per plant... that's a little "wrong" for LED. I'll be doing 12-16 plants that are 4-6 branches total. I think that's the game plan. I really need to figure out my moms space and cloning space.. I should get another light for higher up in my tent and utilize the space above my T5's .. maybe something just to root and pre-veg clones. Small LED perhaps.

Ok pictures... 

Here's the veg tent. I know, the moms are a bit yellow....but overall healthy. All my cuttings are great, no yellow and seem strong! Everything, rockwool / rapid rooter / sunshine, cloned wonderfully. First success in rapid rooters for me, and I have tried a LOT in the past. Only single thing I did different this time was.. I soaked the rooters (and rockwool) in 5.5 PH water for 30 minutes at least.

View attachment May1Update (1 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (2 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (3 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (4 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (5 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (6 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (7 of 23).jpg


And then a full overview of everything going on in Tent #2 @ 64 Days flowering

View attachment May1Update (8 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (9 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (10 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (11 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (12 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (13 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (14 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (15 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (17 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (18 of 23).jpg


And then here's Tent #1 @ 30 Days flowering

View attachment May1Update (20 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (22 of 23).jpg

View attachment May1Update (23 of 23).jpg



Leave any and all thoughts here  

Cheese really looks very odd under LED. The callex are intense! (Beyond foxtail lol)


----------



## Kraven

Nice work doc, looks phenomenal.


----------



## mindtrip

They're all just beautiful!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Nice work doc, looks phenomenal.





mindtrip said:


> They're all just beautiful!



Thanks you two :aok:


----------



## ston-loc

Dang, swing by the Dr's office and get a big dose of free porn! Looking killer brotha :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

ston-loc said:


> Dang, swing by the Dr's office and get a big dose of free porn! Looking killer brotha :aok:



:rofl: 

Glad you enjoyed! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

looking good Dr green


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Thanks :aok:
> 
> Ok so.. I took pics this morning and checked trichs. I have about 5-10% amber. I will be chopping down Friday / Saturday, which will bring the tent to 64 days. The structure of the Cheese was insane, but surely my training and growing methods didn't help. I mean, like 50+ (easily) branches per plant... that's a little "wrong" for LED. I'll be doing 12-6 plants that are 4-6 branches. I think that's the game plan. I really need to figure out my moms space and cloning space.. I should get another light for higher up in my tent and utilize the space above my T5's .. maybe something just to root and pre-veg clones. Small LED perhaps.
> 
> Ok pictures...
> 
> Here's the veg tent. I know, the moms are a bit yellow....but overall healthy. All my cuttings are great, no yellow and seem strong! Everything, rockwool / rapid rooter / sunshine, cloned wonderfully. First success in rapid rooters for me, and I have tried a LOT in the past. Only single thing I did different this time was.. I soaked the rooters (and rockwool) in 5.5 PH water for 30 minutes at least.
> 
> View attachment 225779
> 
> View attachment 225780
> 
> View attachment 225781
> 
> View attachment 225782
> 
> View attachment 225783
> 
> View attachment 225784
> 
> View attachment 225785
> 
> 
> And then a full overview of everything going on in Tent #2 @ 64 Days flowering
> 
> View attachment 225786
> 
> View attachment 225787
> 
> View attachment 225788
> 
> View attachment 225789
> 
> View attachment 225790
> 
> View attachment 225791
> 
> View attachment 225792
> 
> View attachment 225793
> 
> View attachment 225794
> 
> View attachment 225795
> 
> 
> And then here's Tent #1 @ 30 Days flowering
> 
> View attachment 225796
> 
> View attachment 225797
> 
> View attachment 225798
> 
> 
> 
> Leave any and all thoughts here
> 
> Cheese really looks very odd under LED. The callex are intense! (Beyond foxtail lol)


Holy **** the ones in flower look killer! Damn good job DGF!

On another note, I noticed you chopped the tips of the leaves on some of the clones you have.. Just out of curiosity, what's the reasoning? Only wanting to know for future reference lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> looking good Dr green



Thanks Dr :aok: 



schoolboy420 said:


> Holy **** the ones in flower look killer! Damn good job DGF!
> 
> On another note, I noticed you chopped the tips of the leaves on some of the clones you have.. Just out of curiosity, what's the reasoning? Only wanting to know for future reference lol



Hah, thanks.. not bad, but better next time! 
That is called "tipping" and what that does is (or in theory) make the plant go from a veg state, to a cloning state. Supposedly, when you "tip" the ends of the leaves, there's something that will trigger rooting and not vegging in the cutting. That way you have less of the plant attempting to veg while it lives off the water you gave it in the medium you put it in, and more of it trying to  put its last processes into "rooting". 

Also, if you use a tray / dome, you get better air circulations and more room around the cuts :aok: 

Some people don't tip, but I swear by it!!


----------



## schoolboy420

Ooohhh. That makes sense. When I start into clones, later on down the road, I'll try both ways and see what I think. Thanks for the info


----------



## yooper420

I do think that "tipping" helps. At least I try to do it every time I clone.


----------



## Dman1234

I always tip my clones also, looking awesome as always Doc.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Daaaaaaang! Nice work doc! You put me through school, now it's the students time to shine! Lol


----------



## Bongofury

Really nice plants Dr Green Fang.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Daaaaaaang! Nice work doc! You put me through school, now it's the students time to shine! Lol



Heck yes! Can't wait to see Brix, truly!!  :aok: 
And thanks for swinging through.



Bongofury said:


> Really nice plants Dr Green Fang.



Thanks Bongofury! :aok: Appreciate having you around, checking stuff out


----------



## Bongofury

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Heck yes! Can't wait to see Brix, truly!!  :aok:
> And thanks for swinging through.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bongofury! :aok: Appreciate having you around, checking stuff out



I followed the link to your 1st grow. I read the whole thing. I learned alot.:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bongofury said:


> I followed the link to your 1st grow. I read the whole thing. I learned alot.:aok:



Oh nice! Yeah, all those links in my sig are chuck FULL of quality info. Please, pillage away!! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Buds are looking good, PH's are all right where they need to be. PPM's are super low and the plants love it. Between 400-550 ppm's  Tent #1 is doing MUCH better than Tent #2 did at this time along in flowering. The smells are there, the stacking is there, the spacing is there... it's just generally better all around this run, with 1 run of LED experience down. I'm just hoping to get 16 this time, but I know it's doubtful with all the lower stuff... 

I gave the rooted clones 250 ppm's of yum yums tonight. Their first feeding. I'll need to be transplanting them into their homes soon. Coco chips / Mykos will be in full effect  Still not entirely sure how tall I'm to let them go, or if I should top. I imagine I should top once, and let them get about 12"-15".


----------



## Bongofury

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Oh nice! Yeah, all those links in my sig are chuck FULL of quality info. Please, pillage away!! :aok:



Will do Doctor. :farm:


----------



## Norcentralorganic

Looking very nice. Green Mojo to you Dr.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Buds are looking good, PH's are all right where they need to be. PPM's are super low and the plants love it. Between 400-550 ppm's  Tent #1 is doing MUCH better than Tent #2 did at this time along in flowering. The smells are there, the stacking is there, the spacing is there... it's just generally better all around this run, with 1 run of LED experience down. I'm just hoping to get 16 this time, but I know it's doubtful with all the lower stuff...
> 
> I gave the rooted clones 250 ppm's of yum yums tonight. Their first feeding. I'll need to be transplanting them into their homes soon. Coco chips / Mykos will be in full effect  Still not entirely sure how tall I'm to let them go, or if I should top. I imagine I should top once, and let them get about 12"-15".



What kind of mycorrhizae do you use? I use and love great white, swear by that stuff!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Never used it before.. PJ recommended it. 

http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/products/mykos


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Never used it before.. PJ recommended it.
> 
> http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/products/mykos



I've used it before, the great white has way more in it than the mykos. So I switched and loved it! Compare the ingredients. They're bot great products!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Nice, I'll see what PJ thinks of it. I've also heard great things about Great White before. :aok: 

Ok, tonight I drained the tubs in Tent #1, to do a "mid run flush"... Everything is looking SO darn good, that I almost didn't even bother, but figured I probably should   I put back 500ppm's of solution and added my carbs (Liquid Koolbloom + Bloombastic) 

PPM's and PH in Tent #2 are solid and the darn leaves are not starting to get "used up" so it makes me feel like they certainly could go longer.. BUT.. I need medicine to get drying immediately, so down the tent comes Friday / Saturday. 

My Coco Chips came today. 3 packages of it, so I need to get expanding soon so I can transplant into the Grow Flow system once I get it up and going. I imagine I will veg another 2 weeks in Tent #2 once I set everything up and transplant over.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Whelp.. tomorrow is the day for Tent #2. It could easily go another 1, or even more weeks, but I'm in need so... down they go! 

PPM's and PH of Tent #1 held beautifully over night and are sitting between 5.9 and 6.1 between the 4. Have I mentioned I can not wait until I get my Grow Flow setups going? :rofl: 
So sick of kneeling, and getting up over and over again.....


----------



## mindtrip

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Whelp.. tomorrow is the day for Tent #2. It could easily go another 1, or even more weeks, but I'm in need so... down they go!
> 
> PPM's and PH of Tent #1 held beautifully over night and are sitting between 5.9 and 6.1 between the 4. Have I mentioned I can not wait until I get my Grow Flow setups going? :rofl:
> So sick of kneeling, and getting up over and over again.....



:woohoo: Good luck man!  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## schoolboy420

I can't wait to hear your end results on weight!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> I can't wait to hear your end results on weight!



Meh, I know my yield suffered so I'm kind of dreading this part   

I have a strong feeling I will not hit my "low numbers" in this tent this run, and that's a bit sad. But heck, let's see what happens first!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Good morning all readers  

Currently weed wacking the Merlot OG down. I hope to get 2/4 taken down today, if not 4/4. So ready to setup my new ... setup.... lol 

Never got my expansion sites so I may just be running this round with 12 instead of 16


----------



## zem

enjoy :48:


----------



## Grower13

zem said:


> enjoy :48:


 

sore hands from all the trimming.........


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*FIRST THING OF NOTICE...*

My Merlot OG, that I've run 3 other times before this, has NEVER... I repeat... NEVER, been more dense!! I was worried about density and yield. Well, the yield part I won't judge until my growing process's are ironed out, but as for density, I'm 110% happy!


----------



## Rosebud

Dense can be good or can be a magnet for pm... don't want to rain on your parade.. Keep up the good work DGF. Enjoy this great grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have yet to see PM up in my parts  We'll hope for the best there. 

Thanks Rose! :aok: 

I have half the Merlot OG down, about ready to put that in the drying tent and then take the other half. Taking some pics along the way.


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats! i just a watched a video from the cup that talked about that.. I am sure you will rock it.. Enjoy the harvest..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, all Merlot OG is down, and my guess is going to be 4-6 o's on that one when it's dry. I'm 1/2 way through the Cheese right now, and it seems to be similar amounts. Probably 4-5 o's on this one.


----------



## yooper420

Sounds like a bountiful harvest Doc. Congrats.


----------



## Grower13

yooper420 said:


> Sounds like a bountiful harvest Doc. Congrats.


 

if my math is right he did about a half a gram per watt.......

enjoy the harvest DGF...... :48:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

ostpicsworthless: :rofl:


----------



## mindtrip

HighBrixMMJ said:


> ostpicsworthless: :rofl:



:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Tomorrow lol... when I edit some. I'm so tired.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

All is down.. I expect between 14 - 16 wholes when dry... maybe. SOOOooo much popcorn and trim! I can't wait to do this properly next time  I'll be letting the 4x C99 in Tent #1 go a lot longer this time, to get my stagger lined back up. 

Pics will come when I rest and get to editing


----------



## mindtrip

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Pics will come when I rest and get to editing



That's what you said yesterday!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

mindtrip said:


> That's what you said yesterday!



Nice, you're paying attention!  

:aok: 
hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Editing now


----------



## mindtrip

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Editing now



I would smoke a bowl in anticipation if I weren't keeping clean for a job interview!  I'll smoke it in my mind.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, not many details... like I said, I'm tired. I'm not even going to label for now... 

If there's any questions of any pics, just right click the pic and "copy image URL" then link the pic in here and talk about it. I just don't have the energy to label lol 

View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (1 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (2 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (3 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (4 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2FailedPics (1 of 5).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (6 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (7 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2FailedPicsAgain (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (9 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (10 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2FailedPics (2 of 5).JPG


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (12 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (13 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (14 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2FailedPics (3 of 5).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2FailedPics (5 of 5).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (16 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (17 of 28).JPG


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (19 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (20 of 28).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And more... 

View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (21 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (22 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (23 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (24 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (25 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (26 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (27 of 28).jpg


View attachment MayHarvestTent2 (28 of 28).jpg


----------



## mindtrip

:goodposting:

Dude!  Gorgeous!


----------



## zem

:aok: :banana: :cool2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks you two :aok:


----------



## MR1

Looks like some good smoke there Fang, enjoy your harvest.:joint:


----------



## Joe420Camel

mindtrip said:


> :goodposting:
> 
> Dude! Gorgeous!


:yeahthat:


----------



## next

Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:aok: 


Today I set up the Grow Flow system, and I get in my veg tent and tend my mom's for mother's day.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

If you're looking here now, go back one page.. just a few posts ago.. HUGE picture update 

:aok:


----------



## Kraven

:aok:Nice work Doc. Now lets rock your new set-up.


----------



## peterevans

Hi Dr Greenfang those cheese plants leaves look very waxey have they been sprayed with something and whose cheese are they.
Btw nice haul but must have been a nightmare trimming up.
Peter


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, poor training and overly high nutrients led to super green and glossy looking leaves. I sacrificed yield and my poor training led to a LOT of popcorn bud. Good thing that's good for the hash pile.. lol!  

Thanks for stopping in. Also, the Cheese is Dinafem's. :aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, poor training and overly high nutrients led to super green and glossy looking leaves. I sacrificed yield and my poor training led to a LOT of popcorn bud. Good thing that's good for the hash pile.. lol!
> 
> Thanks for stopping in. Also, the Cheese is Dinafem's. :aok:



Waxy looking leaves is a sign of good health! Nothing to be ashamed of there. :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

My oh my oh my doc, that stuff looks spectacular! 

I can almost taste and smell it through my phone screen haha.
Too bad I can't really taste it though! Lmao


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

schoolboy420 said:


> My oh my oh my doc, that stuff looks spectacular!
> 
> I can almost taste and smell it through my phone screen haha.
> Too bad I can't really taste it though! Lmao



If you lived near, I would make SURE you could SB :aok: 

Alas.... "distance"


----------



## peterevans

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Waxy looking leaves is a sign of good health! Nothing to be ashamed of there. :aok:



I thought it was as Dr Green Fang stated 'Nitrogen Toxicity' anyway very nice looking plants Dr.:yay:
Peter


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I mean.. a slight "wax" or shine to the leaves is truly good...but not to the extent I had, so you were right there Pete :aok: 

The leaves were over glossy (by a little) and VERY over green. N Toxicity? Eee.. close to say. I would say it was the fat kid having WAY too much cake, not having too much cake and it poisoning him. :rofl: 

Definitely, things are going MUCH better in Tent #1. I'm at 100% there. Nice and dark green, but not too green. No deficiency and the leaves are straight out....tad bit of reaching just before lights on (perfect). Before, these strains with HPS: 1250-1400 PPM's. Now, these strains with LED: 500-650 ppm's MOST!!  

I learned.. the hard way... right PJammers? hah


----------



## P Jammers

I mean if....

The past is now behind you. From here the future only gets brighter.
:farm:


----------



## zem

Doc i will be so nice to offer you a pair of helping lungs to smoke all that  
N toxicity or even high dose N is a very common problem also in vegetable production. N can get to a level where a product is refused from market. high N is bad for health. I vut completely on potassium nitrate in flowering. right now Calcium Nitrate is the only form of N that my flowering plants receive. ask me im Doctor Zem... hehe


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I stop N 2 weeks into flowering.. or at least that's how I used to do it. But I had too much everything really


----------



## zem

the problem i encounter is that there is only calcium nitrate as a soluble form of calcium. calmag is cano3 and mgno3. i find myself often havi g calcium deficiency because of that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's the system working on getting setup. I transplanted tonight because the system didn't require being hooked up yet to have to transplant. 

8x Pineapple Express
3x Critical Sensi Star
1x Tangilope

**Also**
Last haul ended up being just over 11 ounces dry... 5 ounces shy of my minimum goal. Could've been worse I suppose. 

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (1 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (2 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (3 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (5 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (4 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (6 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (7 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (8 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (9 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (10 of 11).jpg

View attachment MayNewSystemSmallRes (11 of 11).jpg


----------



## Grower13

where did you get your chunky coco DGF?....... the color in the last photo is wild.
green mojo.......:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I bought that from Amazon, and it's called Plant!t Coco Coir Chips. 

This run is going to be a DIRECT copy to what PJ does with LED's. Every single thing he said along the way has been correct so far.. as for LED's.. and I thought it best to give it a try, as I'm just hurting my yield growing with other training and forms. Soooo back to 12 in one tent :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (at least this will be hydro this time and not soilless)


----------



## Grower13

with the chunky coco coir I can see where you don't need perlite. How many grows do you think you can get out those coco chips?


----------



## Kraven

Looking good Doc. Welcome to warp speed


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> with the chunky coco coir I can see where you don't need perlite. How many grows do you think you can get out those coco chips?



Actually, I don't know. I assumed to get some new stuff each time, and use the old stuff for mulch. I mean, I'll get the "top layer" and stuff that doesn't have roots crazy through it... 

I'm not entirely sure what PJ does. We haven't talked that far ahead  



Kravenhead said:


> Looking good Doc. Welcome to warp speed



Thanks Kraven :aok:


----------



## blowinthatloud

looking awesome as usual Fang!! BtL


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If you lived near, I would make SURE you could SB :aok:
> 
> Alas.... "distance"


Lol. Its the thought that counts [emoji3]


----------



## peterevans

What are the pegs for Dr:chuck:
Looks like you have a plan.
Peter


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pegs? I'm missing something obvious I think?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ahhh, you must mean the clothes pins  

Those have the strains names written on them.. but they are useless really. I don't label my jars, and really don't have to label these strains. Once I know a strain I can pick it out of a crowd of 100 other strains pretty easily


----------



## peterevans

I thought that might be their use Dr.
Peter


----------



## Bongofury

Awesome Dr Green Fang


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Got more of the Grow Flow setup going tonight. I believe I'm up and running 100% now. Did all my testing without plants in the system and with plants in the system. I'm running 50 gallons of nute soup in my res. 

Here's a few random pics. I FINALLY, after all these years, installed my vent system on the ceiling and got rid of some bends and extra length in the ducting. Also, got it the HECK out of the way!!!
Will take more pics of the setup (finished) tomorrow. The setup IS entirely finished right now. Ignore the 3 BRIGHT YELLOW zip ties... I ran out of black ones.. 

View attachment SetupEbbFlo (1 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (2 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (3 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (4 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (5 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (6 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (7 of 8).jpg


View attachment SetupEbbFlo (8 of 8).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Will take more pics of the setup tomorrow.


----------



## zem

thats great Doc, i'm curious, you're always building one more setup, you are still running with 4 or 6 mars LEDs? or are you expanding? it's hard to keep track of you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> thats great Doc, i'm curious, you're always building one more setup, you are still running with 4 or 6 mars LEDs? or are you expanding? it's hard to keep track of you



Actually, I'll be sticking with what I'm currently doing for a LONG long time. 

Hydrofarm Grow Flow 12 site Ebb and Flo systems for each flowering tent, and still doing 4x Mars Hydro II 400w fixtures for each of the flowering tents (8x total between the two) 

Thanks for checking in Zem :aok:


----------



## budz4me

HA! I almost fell over in my chair when I saw the pic of you flipping off the bucket of parts.....god how many times have I done that myself!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Doc if that fan is loud you can cushion the vibration a lot with just a couple strips of a black bungee cord ...  just cut a piece like 3-4" and put it between the metal and the wood on the ceiling...  worked great at my buddies place in his attic...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Doc if that fan is loud you can cushion the vibration a lot with just a couple strips of a black bungee cord ...  just cut a piece like 3-4" and put it between the metal and the wood on the ceiling...  worked great at my buddies place in his attic...



That fan is now 4000% quieter than it has been in the last 2 years!! hahahah. Installing it on the ceiling was the best damn thing I ever did!  

Thanks for the heads up though JAAM! Good lookin' out :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

good news Fang.. quiet is good.


----------



## Kraven

Yea, I'm sorta rethinking my grow tent set-up myself, glad you got the fan to get quieter. Green mojo on the new set-up, I can't wait to see you cook up some frosty buds bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's an update. Trimmed the heck out of my mom's in the veg tent. I also took loads of clones, and Tent #2 is showing growth! Massively!! 6 of them are hitting 6 1/2 inches and the rest are around 4 1/2 inches. 

View attachment NewLightMay20More (1 of 4).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (7 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (10 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment NewLightMay20 (6 of 10).jpg


----------



## Grower13

looking good dgf........ you like cloning with that rockwool?........ I'm not crazy about it myself......... Hey..... I wanted to ask you if the free c99 you got was a fem seed? it's G13 right?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> looking good dgf........ you like cloning with that rockwool?........ I'm not crazy about it myself......... Hey..... I wanted to ask you if the free c99 you got was a fem seed? it's G13 right?



Yep, it was G13 and FEM. My favorite girl in the family right now! 

I love cloning in Rockwool. Never thought I'd say it. Also, I'm decent at using Rapid Rooters, but much prefer Rockwool. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Everything is 100% in the office. Tent #1 is at 7 weeks flowering and looking phenomenal! I really did better with hydro / LED this run than last, and it shows! Tent #2 is still vegging, but some are at 7 1/2" and some are 5"... Waiting till they get up there more then training em up. Mom (veg) tent fully recovered from me halving their size (lol). 

Also, I now have a new LED light fixture and have setup one of my Pineapple Express moms under it to flower her out, in my 2.5' x 2.5' x7' ...... tent...that....I errr...used for drying over the last 2 years! LOL Now I need to come up with another drying method.. DOH!


----------



## yooper420

All lookin` good Doc. I`m sure you`ll figure out a different drying method. Is it Dr, Green Fang or Dr. Green Thumb ?


----------



## Rosebud

:ciao::ciao::ciao:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> All lookin` good Doc. I`m sure you`ll figure out a different drying method. Is it Dr, Green Fang or Dr. Green Thumb ?



Fang :aok: 



Rosebud said:


> :ciao::ciao::ciao:



:ciao:  I love the smell of fresh Roses in the morning!!


----------



## Rosebud

LOL you sweet talker you!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> LOL you sweet talker you!!!!!



It's that sweet fang I have. 

:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Purchased a new 6" Phat Filter and 6" Hurricane fan for my Tent #2 (4.5' x 4.5') that has only had a 4" in it for 2 years. Not quite enough, so that 4" setup is now going into what I'll call Tent #3 from here on out. This is my experimental tent, that has the Mars Hydro COB Sun Series LED in it. 4" setup will cool that wonderfully. 

I also got 12 site expansion set for when Tent #1 finishes up and I can convert that tent over to the Hydrofarm Grow Flow system.


----------



## Kraven

Rock on brother, your in the fast lane now....toss up a few pic's let us n00b's see what a real grow looks like.


----------



## MR1

Hey Fang, after seeing the hot spot Joecamel's light has, what made you decide to to buy one? Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

MR1 said:


> Hey Fang, after seeing the hot spot Joecamel's light has, what made you decide to to buy one? Just curious.



hah, I'm testing this light.   :aok:


----------



## MR1

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Some updates  Ask away, not labeling at the moment. 

View attachment May25Update (1 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (3 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (5 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (6 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (12 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (16 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (18 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (15 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (13 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (14 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (17 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (20 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (21 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (23 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (25 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (26 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (29 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (30 of 30).jpg


View attachment May25Update (28 of 30).jpg


----------



## Grower13

I see you got heat too......... you just using the chunk coco straight?........ did you rinse it? did you charge it with cal/mag or Epsom?........ I'm gonna be cloning in coco in just a few days........ oh.... is the scrog DWC?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> I see you got heat too......... you just using the chunk coco straight?........ did you rinse it? did you charge it with cal/mag or Epsom?........ I'm gonna be cloning in coco in just a few days........ oh.... is the scrog DWC?



Heat.. yep! This is just about as bad as it ever gets.. we're having a heat wave up here. Yeah, just using straight Coco Chips. Yeah, I rinsed it with straight water (probably 5.8 ph,  but I didn't check).. I just "flick out" the over amount of water as I was tossing it into the pots. I used 1gram of Epsom salt per gallon. And no, the Scrog is a hybrid thing. You see, I had a mom in a mesh pot with hydroton...she was being prep'd to go into an 18 gal tote but this was before a lot of changes!! Now, I only need 1 PE mom, so it worked perfect with test tent timing! So, I dropped the mom that had 10" mesh pot (ment for 5 gal bucket) in hydroton only, into a blend of Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 + More Perlite + GH Ancient Forrest Humus..not sure of pot size, but it's huge. I then, have a HUGE water catch and currently I manually turn on a timer for 1 minute once a day... I have a bubbled 10 gal of solution behind the tent, and 3 drip leads running into the pot at 3 different locations. 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

....sooooo hot today!


----------



## Grower13

DGF...... I checked the PPM on the chunk coco we got.......... it has something in it that sent my ppm up........ not as much as the other type I check........ checked the coco from GH as well........ it is the cleanest of all 3 from the get go....... very little in it that raised my ppm.........  when you top off using the chunk coco what do you do to the top off  water..... ph wise and nute wise?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> DGF...... I checked the PPM on the chunk coco we got.......... it has something in it that sent my ppm up........ not as much as the other type I check........ checked the coco from GH as well........ it is the cleanest of all 3 from the get go....... very little in it that raised my ppm.



Odd, the Plant!t chips didn't raise my ppm any. :bolt:


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Odd, the Plant!t chips didn't raise my ppm any. :bolt:


 

did you check it before rinse?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> did you check it before rinse?



Errr.. I just put it in water.. let it expand, then shook it out as I put it in the pots.


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Errr.. I just put it in water.. let it expand, then shook it out as I put it in the pots.


 

I picked up a little over 100 ppm in my water it was soaking in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I didn't measure what the water was after I soaked it. I could've done that too. But yeah, I didn't seem to pick up any ppm's.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Errr.. I just put it in water.. let it expand, then shook it out as I put it in the pots.



Doc, I'm not sure if this is relevant but my first time with coco coir was a disaster. The stuff was FILTHY, the ppms were something insane like 1500.... I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed, it was awful.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> Doc, I'm not sure if this is relevant but my first time with coco coir was a disaster. The stuff was FILTHY, the ppms were something insane like 1500.... I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed, it was awful.



Yeah I hear it's all in the brand. PJ recommended the Plant!it brand for the reason of it being 99% cleaner than anything else he had experience with. So I went with it, and have notice 0 change in PPM's from it. 

BUT, I've used some other "lesser" coco's in the past and it was total fail. Canna Coco is my choice for straight Coco fiber, and rolling with the Plant!it brand for the chips :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon::farm::yay::48::


----------



## Grower13

I think after a rinse the coco chips Plant!it are fine........ the general hydroponics brand Coco Tek had nothing in it......... the other brand I ordered from Home Depot.. CS Soils coir blocks had something in that bumped the ppm up over 200 ppm....... they do state it is for hydroponics and low EC (salt content)......... the   CS Soils coir blocks  are what I'm using currently........ doesn't seem to hurt my plants......... but I'm going to for sure  rinse it before I use it again......... I will be using it again....http://www.homedepot.com/p/CS-Soils-0-5-cu-ft-Coir-Briquettes-3-Pack-CSP-HCFT-CBRQ-03PK/204689810.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Today is my day of born. Going to hopefully enjoy a little bit


----------



## schoolboy420

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Today is my day of born. Going to hopefully enjoy a little bit


Happy bday DGF


----------



## yooper420

Happy B-Day Doc. Are you an old fart yet ? or still lying about it ? :laugh::rofl::yay::dancing::clap:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Dirty Tree   <=== That's my age 

hah  

Thanks Schoolboy and yooper :aok:


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Dirty Tree <=== That's my age
> 
> hah
> 
> Thanks Schoolboy and yooper :aok:


 
I got stuff older than that............


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Bit of an update..

Here's my experimental tent with the Mars Hydro Sun Series light in it, and a scrog'd Pineapple Express mom I'm vegging / flowering out. Let's see what this light can do...

View attachment May31stUpdate (42 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (43 of 43).jpg


Here's the before and afters of a lot of trimming. Some of them I topped, but others I did not. I also haven't staked anything yet as I believe it needs to grow a bit more, but was considering doing a little bit of LST in place of it... either way, was going to let them recover from trimming. 

This tent (#2) is on day 18 of vegging, since throwing roots and getting transplanted into this setup.

View attachment May31stUpdate (1 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (2 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (3 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (14 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (15 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (13 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (10 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (31 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (32 of 43).jpg


And finally, here's my Cinderella 99 at day 59 flower in Tent #1 

View attachment May31stUpdate (33 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (41 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (34 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (39 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (40 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (35 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (36 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (37 of 43).jpg

View attachment May31stUpdate (38 of 43).jpg


----------



## Grower13

when do you have time to smoke some of it......... lotta work in all that. well done DGF.
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> when do you have time to smoke some of it......... lotta work in all that. well done DGF.
> :48:



Right now is a great time  

Cheers G13 :aok: Thanks for swingin' through


----------



## yooper420

Doc,
I see you be rockin` it again. Good growin`, congrats.


----------



## Kraven

I can almost see the white circle on the test light tent, I'll be watching that close. The rest looks good as always Doc, keep up the good work. I'm also waiting to see how you feel about the CAP ebb/flow you have set up. If you like it then I will be leaning in that direction soon myself. Great update, the girls sure do look happy, green mojo bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> I can almost see the white circle on the test light tent, I'll be watching that close. The rest looks good as always Doc, keep up the good work. I'm also waiting to see how you feel about the CAP ebb/flow you have set up. If you like it then I will be leaning in that direction soon myself. Great update, the girls sure do look happy, green mojo bro.



Yeah, that circle is odd....but after looking at Spectrum King and California Lightworks, I'm wondering if they are doing some hybrid RBW color chips with... yeah I don't know. I'm not going to act like I have a clue, just an idea  lol. Maybe it's a hybrid white / color light? Meh, I dunno. 

Also, I have the Hydrofarm Grow Flow setup, which was the company that bought the CAP design, so just take note of that  Either way, you don't have to wait to see how I feel... I freaking LOVE this system!!! I wish I did this years ago, and seriously this is NUTS how awesome of a setup this is! No need to wait on me mate... this is first class. :tu:


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have the Hydrofarm Grow Flow setup, which was the company that bought the CAP design, so just take note of that  Either way, you don't have to wait to see how I feel... I freaking LOVE this system!!!




Yea..... I know it's based on the CAP design, there are three or four companies that are using close to the same design. It's just easier to address the design rather than the company Doc. I have found 3 different brands but still feel the hydrofarm is the best design, but I also hear there is a new CAP Ebb/Flow coming out with improvements, just don't have a clue what the improvements are going to be. I'm glad you like it Doc, I just want to hear about res changes, top offs, how the ramp is going all the technical stuff, the plants...you know how to grow. I want to know how much easier this has made it, and what kind of weight you pull off a full grow that's dialed in.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> It's just easier to address the design rather than the company Doc.



ahh indeed.. in that case; The Ebb and Flo system is absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## Kraven

Have you done any shaping yet or is it too soon to start training them? Either way all your girls looks phenomenal as always Doc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I have found 3 different brands but still feel the hydrofarm is the best design, but I also hear there is a new CAP Ebb/Flow coming out with improvements, just don't have a clue what the improvements are going to be.



Yep, there's 3 major ones, and the Hydrofarm system comes out just ahead of all of them. The Titan system seems rather nifty too, but I prefer the Hydrofarm system. 
If there's no general idea when CAP does something like that, then waiting around for it would be rough. You know the drill...do your watching and researching then pull triggers at the time  You're a little bit out from purchasing a system like this yea? Either way, I don't think you can really "improve" much on this design....if so, I'd like to know the improvements. Some way to make the hose not such a pain in the ARSE to shape (straighten) 



> I'm glad you like it Doc, I just want to hear about res changes, top offs, how the ramp is going all the technical stuff, the plants...you know how to grow. I want to know how much easier this has made it, and what kind of weight you pull off a full grow that's dialed in.



Ramp is phenomenal. Haven't adjusted once in about 2 weeks, just added back a few gallons of water in that time. Gone from 5.8 ph to 6.0 in 2 weeks.. HAHAHHA  I'm sure the ramp will increase faster when they flower and uptake, but I'm liking the results I have so far! Not a drop of PH up or down has been added to the res. Just PJ's mix of nutes + Epsom Salt. As for ease, this is so awesome Kraven. I'm not getting down on my knees at ALL for this system! I love the pot within a pot design, as it lets me take the plants singley out and work on them if I need to. When I change out my res, I use a sump pump (Bought a $110 pump... ROARRRRR!!!) that is attached to a water hose then put out the window to pump it down to nearly NOTHING. I haven't had to do this yet. I'm going about 3 or so weeks before pumping it out...but it's going to be as ease as drop the pump in.. wait 2-3 minutes, then pull it out. I'm going to use a 5 gal bucket of pure water as well, and suck that all out with the pump right after res. This will keep the pump 100% clean in between pumpings. Then, to measure the nutes, I used a measuring tape and found out that every 3" equates to 5 gal in the res. The res is 100% symmetrical so I can do this. I tested the theory for the first 15 gallons to make sure, then brought it right to 40 gal. PJ suggests about 35 gal with what I have going on.. just a note. 

Thanks for stopping in Kraven! :aok:


----------



## Grower13

I think cubby built one of those with 5 gallon pots and a 55 gallon res....... I'd like to see it........ we should ask him about it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I think cubby built one of those with 5 gallon pots and a 55 gallon res....... I'd like to see it........ we should ask him about it.



He did, and I almost did too but the cost of everything bought separate is identical to purchasing the kits. You still have to buy a control bucket (that has floats and timer / controller).. large res... all hose needed... and proper buckets. THEN you have to MAKE SURE your holes are done well. For a DIYer (like myself in the past) this isn't much of a problem, but c-mon.. nothing beats pre-drilled factory machined holes, that youuu don't have to stress about :aok: 

His system is very very nice, but not any cheaper than just getting the system pre-packaged


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Have you done any shaping yet or is it too soon to start training them? Either way all your girls looks phenomenal as always Doc.



Juuuust below the 2 pics of the scrogged tent, is a bunch of pics showing you shaping and training :aok: 

How'd you miss all those Kraven?


----------



## Kraven

Yea I just saw them, I must have slid by them, looks good Doc, staking next week when they get a little more growth on them ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Yea I just saw them, I must have slid by them, looks good Doc, staking next week when they get a little more growth on them ?



See, now you're paying attention. That exactly Kraven hah  And no worries, I've done that before plenty in the past. I see something I want to comment on (you mentioned the scrog'd setup) then I'll forget and continue on a reply without remembering to check the rest of the pics. 

No worries my friend.. you're in this!


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> He did, and I almost did too but the cost of everything bought separate is identical to purchasing the kits. You still have to buy a control bucket (that has floats and timer / controller).. large res... all hose needed... and proper buckets. THEN you have to MAKE SURE your holes are done well. For a DIYer (like myself in the past) this isn't much of a problem, but c-mon.. nothing beats pre-drilled factory machined holes, that youuu don't have to stress about :aok:
> 
> His system is very very nice, but not any cheaper than just getting the system pre-packaged



Doc I use pond liner to make res and flood tables, it makes things much cheaper and more custom made, and i found that making flood and drain holes in polyethylene is flawless. i have like 40 of those made and not 1 of them leaks. i don't only do it to save money, actually, i have a 200Liter ready made res that is sitting unused because of its dimensions, and i chose to make a diy one that fits neatly where i want it. btw you don't need to drill in pond liner, just puncture it then screw the 2 pieces from inside and out with the punctured poly in between, it seals perfectly every time


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^ All that is phenomenal if you like to tinker and invest your time in that. Absolutely! Good stuff zem :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Purchased a PAX 2 last night. 

I like it, but do not enjoy the heat.


----------



## yarddog

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Purchased a PAX 2 last night.
> 
> I like it, but do not enjoy the heat.


Same with my wife's solo. Its very convenient. Definitely has its place in the arsenal. But I wasn't a fan of the amount of heat either.


----------



## yooper420

Just checking ya out Doc. Things be lookin` good and green. Will stop by later.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here we GO. Day 68 flowering (just shy of 10 weeks) and I'm going to be taking down my C99 today!!!  ALSO, since I'm running  a test light (Sun Series COB) I have NO more drying tent... so I made KILLER tote drying bins, that look like they will work better than my tent and hold WAY more!! Also, I could put these quickly somewhere if I ever needed. Used two 35 gal totes, ran nylon string 2" apart and 2 "layers" worth in each bin. Then, cut a 4" hole on each end of the bin, and I'll put a fan on the outside generally pushing air through. 

I have a couple of "runts" in the Tent #2 that's about to be flipped. Everything in there is 14" except for my runts which are 11" and not very wide. I'm thinking, this is either a good thing, and allows a couple plants to get a bit larger if needed, since they are smaller.. or.. this is a bad thing because everything should be as EVEN as possible. I've been contemplating taking those two out, and "substituting" them for two that are rooted in 4" x 4" rockwool. Those are around 15" currently, so would probably be a good substitute. 

PICS LATER


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

gantt said:


> Same with my wife's solo. Its very convenient. Definitely has its place in the arsenal. But I wasn't a fan of the amount of heat either.





yooper420 said:


> Just checking ya out Doc. Things be lookin` good and green. Will stop by later.



Thanks for swinging in you two! :aok: 

Yeah the PAX is "meh".. I enjoy it, and it has its place. 

And yeah, hope you swing through later when pics are up yooper


----------



## Rosebud

Some folks love the pax. I gave mine away. way too hot. But the guy that got it likes it I guess. thought it was just me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, everything looks great as always.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> Some folks love the pax. I gave mine away. way too hot. But the guy that got it likes it I guess. thought it was just me.



It's not just you at all. It's "meh" really.. has its situations. Great for the car and on the go, instead of the stinkier alternatives. I guess lol  



The Hemp Goddess said:


> DGF, everything looks great as always.



Thanks THG! I'll have pics up soon! :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Was cutting through yards and though I would drop by and say hi.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Purchased a PAX 2 last night.
> 
> I like it, but do not enjoy the heat.



 I was looking at those too and there's a thread somewhere. I know you got money so this won't hurt but that thing is a piece of overpriced crap, send it back. You hit the nail on the head, it's too hot.
They've changed the site but I recall seeing some mention of a cooling feature with the PAX 2, I can't find it, an outright lie they got called on no doubt. 
It IS the HOT vapour that is very hard on your throat and lungs. That's what makes outdoor cigarette smoking in winter so bad for you, cold air followed by that nasty heat. I use this guy 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/images/smilies/vap-red vapor.jpg
with a looooong hose and put the hose between two bags of ice. Oh yah...Do NOT put ice cubes in bong water, I forget now, but you'll end up in a hospital. blah blah blah


----------



## Kraven

Pappy I love my PAX. I run it on medium setting and I don't over pack the oven, took me about a week to find just the right amount of tightness to get good rips.


----------



## sopappy

Kravenhead said:


> Pappy I love my PAX. I run it on medium setting and I don't over pack the oven, took me about a week to find just the right amount of tightness to get good rips.



 How cool is the vapour though? That heat on your innards is NOT good.  I've never laid my mitts on one so I shouldn't comment at all but I remember why that product ticked me off so much. What's this auto-cooling all about?  Misleading to say the least. 

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive had several different Vapps,,,including the Pax,,,,,,,me no likey.  Ill stick to my Glass Bong and water,,,or eating my Decarbed Dank.


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> PICS LATER


 
Left us hanging? you must be smoking that stuff:vap_smiley:

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## zem

lol yea where are all the pics btw


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sorry to leave you hanging... life is all in the way and stuff 

Tent #2 was at almost 70 days (68/69) and I took them down in 2 days. I would guess 14-16 oz's dry. They FINALLY started to use themselves up a bit (fan leaves) in the last week here! First time I've seen that since getting LED's and going back Hydro.  

Will get picks of the newly setup Tent #1 soon

You can see in Tent #2 that I have 2 runts. I really don't like runts in there!!

Also, made two amazing drying bins that hold wayyyy more than my tent ever did. Biggest reason I made it; I have a Tent #3 for a flowering space now. (experimental) 

Those pics were taken on the 9th, so I'll have a small update in a few here... 

View attachment June11thUpdate (1 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (2 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (3 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (6 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (7 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment June11thUpdate (10 of 10).jpg


----------



## sopappy

WOW! You're working some magic there, doctor.<br/>
What are the totes with the strings for? Not enough room in there to hang your colas if you ask me


----------



## WeedHopper

Snow capped mountains.  Nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> WOW! You're working some magic there, doctor.<br/>
> What are the totes with the strings for? Not enough room in there to hang your colas if you ask me



Oh no? I didn't even fill one of those totes (probably 7 string left) and I took that entire tent down :aok: hah 

Thanks for enjoying the show, and stopping in! 



WeedHopper said:


> Snow capped mountains.  Nice



Indeeeeeed!!  

Cheers WH! Great to have you come through :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

Always like your grows Doc.


----------



## budz4me

Wow I love your drying totes! DGF "the King of DIY" lol.

Have you used them before or this is the first time? I would love to see your feedback.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> Always like your grows Doc.



Hey, thanks WH! :aok: 



budz4me said:


> Wow I love your drying totes! DGF "the King of DIY" lol.
> 
> Have you used them before or this is the first time? I would love to see your feedback.



Hah, not the king, but I do enjoy a good DIY  
I've not used these before but I ALREADY like them 10 times more than my method I've used for the last 2 years :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Yea Doc, me too, I use big cardboard boxes like you use the totes so I'm curious to see your results.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kravenhead said:


> Yea Doc, me too, I use big cardboard boxes like you use the totes so I'm curious to see your results.



I'd worry that the cardboard would "suck out" the moisture a bit fast... what kind of drying times do you experience? I have super low RH right now so stuff is drying a bit faster this time. I actually enjoy a fast dry over a slow dry, as it's all in the cure for me. I do not notice a difference from slow dry to fast dry, as long as you don't dry it too much.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok so here's the deal. My tallest plant in Tent #2 is now 17" and EVERYTHING enjoyed the trimming!! Looks so good, and grew 1" over night, hah! So, since my tallest is quite tall, and my average is 15", I'm flipping the tent. Tomorrow will be DAY 1 for Tent #2 .. AND for Tent #3 . The scrog net is full enough for me. I'm ready to be done with that plant in there and try something new!! I'm going to do 6-8 in some type of medium and some type of method in there. Will sort that out soon enough. P J had a nifty thing that would be perfect for the size tent I'm running.. I may go with something like that. (It was in PJ's 3x3 experimental area a few months ago) 

I'm going to be about 9 weeks till my next harvest now, because of poor timing.. well.. I mean, unavoidable considering I switched methods like crazy a month ago.


----------



## Kraven

Here the Rh is around 55-65% indoors so I usually chop on a sat if I can and hang till the next sat. Then I throw them into Tupperware tubs with a Bovida 62% and let them cure there for about a month then mason jars and into my closet where its cool and dark, we keep the house @ 68 year round.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'd worry that the cardboard would &quot;suck out&quot; the moisture a bit fast... what kind of drying times do you experience? I have super low RH right now so stuff is drying a bit faster this time. I actually enjoy a fast dry over a slow dry, as it's all in the cure for me. I do not notice a difference from slow dry to fast dry, as long as you don't dry it too much.



 who asked me but,  I find drying time is more dependent on your last flush. And how long you leave them on the stems


----------



## Kraven

Pappy.....flushing is for people who over feed, if you feed them right no need to flush, they will use themselves up in the end just like they are supposed to. There are many different methods of drying, but only a good cure is going to yield the best overall bud. The trick is not to dry them too fast, that's the rookie mistake most make. A good cure really takes 4-6 weeks. I'm usually smoking the weed I chopped about three months after I take it down.


----------



## yooper420

Stopping by for a look see. And I see a lotta green plants. Looking good, as usual Doc.


----------



## sopappy

Kravenhead said:


> Pappy.....flushing is for people who over feed, if you feed them right no need to flush, they will use themselves up in the end just like they are supposed to. There are many different methods of drying, but only a good cure is going to yield the best overall bud. The trick is not to dry them too fast, that's the rookie mistake most make. A good cure really takes 4-6 weeks. I'm usually smoking the weed I chopped about three months after I take it down.



 I'm rarely dialed in, I still have to flush. Got me again this time. I just gave the gang full nutes and bam, next day I see amber on one of them. So I'm putting out fires again and flushing them before lights out this morning. Great. Saturated in the dark. Can't win.
Do you keep using the Bovedo in the Bernardin jars (for 3 months), or do you stop using them after the tupperware?


----------



## Kraven

I just keep one in the jar, it just keeps all the bud at cure humidity so it continues to cure like a fine wine the longer it stays in there, I just use the Tupperware the first month since its not absolutely air tight, it allows  them to off gas the last of the dead chlorophyll and still stay at a constant humidity.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Day 17 for Tent #2.

View attachment June28thUpdate (1 of 14).jpg


Not much to report as of now. I dumped the nutes, and reupped :aok:

*edit*

Oh, I see that I forgot to mention that a day into flowering I transplanted and threw in another row (4x) of plants to make it a total of 16 in 2.5gal pots


----------



## Kraven

Looks good Doc.


----------



## Bongofury

All I can say is AWESOME. That is a full tent Doctor.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks all :aok: 



> how on earth do you tend to the backside of that canopy?



Through the door :rofl:  :aok:


----------



## Bongofury

lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

There's two doors, front and back  I love my tents!


----------



## Kraven

hmm maybe farmer , my flower tent has three and my veg tent has two?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Awww bummer, yeah. I never noticed the Growlabs were front door only! I see now in the pictures. I'm sorry to hear  

I swear by Sun Huts!


----------



## zem

lookin good :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Take note: Fine Pitch Coco is a NO GO in this type of system. I had 1 of 4 of them fail me and the other 3 are only so good looking, but managing. The original 12 growing the exact way I intend on growing, are doing phenomenal. 

I'm at Day 24 with this tent. 

View attachment July7thUpdate (8 of 18).jpg

View attachment July7thUpdate (9 of 18).jpg

View attachment July7thUpdate (10 of 18).jpg


----------



## Grower13

looking good DGF....... did you have any perlite mixed with the fine coco?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> looking good DGF....... did you have any perlite mixed with the fine coco?



Nope. I went against all my proper thoughts and didn't mix it. I did mix some of the fine pitch with some coco chips, but one of them (the one that didn't make it) was 100% fine pith, and it just doesn't work for the system I'm using. 

Cheers G13 :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

My word your tent is full!  Looks great DGF.  Hoping that I get the hang of these LEDs....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My word your tent is full!  Looks great DGF.  Hoping that I get the hang of these LEDs....



You can certainly see (back right corner, first pic) the hole with the missing plant, and the other 3 that are in fine pith coco, not doing NEARLY as wonderful as the Coco Chips. I ordered 3 more packages of Plant!t Coco Chips again today, off of Amazon. I can not wait to get entirely dialed in. I'm almost there!! I will show Tent #1 soon, as it's recovering for some idiocy from 3 weeks ago,  by my first runnings with the new system.

Thanks for the words THG! You're for sure going to get the hang of them! Give them some time, and you'll be loving things soon enough


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, I've popped some Delicious Seeds - Caramelo beans


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Not familiar with caramelo, but it sure sounds good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Delicious Seeds - Caramelo 









> From a spectacular selection combining Lavender&#8217;s finest Indica and Sativa traits ( SUPER SKUNK &#8211; BIG SKUNK KOREAN &#8211; AFGHANI-HAWAIIAN ), comes a strain with exceptional characteristics and boasting great genetic diversity owing to its Hawaiian, Afghan, Colombian and Mexican roots.
> 
> Caramelo is a plant with mainly sativa characteristics. At the start it may resemble an indica hybrid though its sativa genetic heritage becomes apparent in its growth potential and size. Thrives in SCROG systems as it reacts rapidly to pruning and produces a large number of secondary branches. Should be given enough space outdoors to enable abundant flowering. For a smaller plant, germination should be delayed to limit vegetative growth, which is very vigorous in this stain. Gives off a very floral aroma with hints of musk, lavender and liquorice. When the buds are crumbled the aroma becomes even more intense and predominately spicy. The taste is sweet and penetrating like walnut with skunky back notes. The effect is potent and markedly indica, causing a rapid and euphoric initial high that becomes more relaxing after a while while retaining a pleasant level of cerebral stimulation.
> 
> Genotype    70% Sativa - 30% Indica
> Cups
> 
> 2nd premio outdoor - copa cannabica la marina baixa 2010
> 
> 1st indoor &#8211; copa thais maria 2011
> 
> 2nd indoor &#8211; copa alacannabis 2011
> 
> 2nd indoor &#8211; cannarias cannabis cup 2012
> 
> 2nd Indoor &#8211; cannarias summer cup pro 2012
> 
> 1st indoor - cannabis secret cup 2014 cannarias
> 
> 1st indoor &#8211; MF
> 
> 3rd indoor &#8211; asonnabis cup 2015
> 
> THC    20%
> Maturation(Interior)    from 60 to 70 days
> Maturation(Exterior)    early October
> Flavor    Sweet fruit
> Way of cropping    Ind/Out
> Production    400-450gr/m2 indoor / 500 gr/m2 outdoor
> Odor    Very High
> Effect    Energetic, very durable
> Resistance to mold    High
> Pest resistance    Medium
> Sex    Feminized
> Lineage    *Lavender X Lavender*
> Irrigation tolerance    Medium
> Medicinal Value    Medium


----------



## yarddog

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Kraven

doode, nice!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

:aok:


----------



## yooper420

Doc,
Caramelo sounds like a winner. Sounds like something that i`d like to grow. Will never live long enough to grow all of the strains that catch my eye. Gonna die tryin` though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, I'm going to effectively try a lot of strains now that I have some killer systems in place!  Nice to see you swing through Yooper :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

...guess what today is... ? 


IT'S NUTEY CHANGE OUT DAY! 

:rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Lemme know how that goes, any tricks or tips you come up with would be great Doc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh, I spent $110 and got a really nice sump pump. So I pump the entire 40 gal res out. then use my hose and spray everything down good to break up any debris... then pump that out. Throw the hose back in and hit the 40 gal mark. Then, take a 250ml measuring cup and go by the "69 method" - 6ml Micro 9ml Bloom 1g Epsom Salt per gallon. I should hit close to 1,000 ppm's with that. :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Cool, thanks for the info brother


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

And there it is... 10 minutes of work and a fully refreshed res with about 40 gal of nute soup. 

Old readings before change:

PH - 6.1
PPM - 575 (started at 960 2 weeks prior)

New readings after change:

PH - 5.7 
PPM - 1050

I also changed out my Mosquito Bits. Not entirely sure if they are helping with the larva, but we'll do this for a good while and see what happens.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> trimmed... I also changed out my Mosquito Bits. Not entirely sure if they are helping with the larva, but we'll do this for a good while and see what happens.



 Mosquito bits? You must have needed a magnifier for that but keep up the good work! Keeping the bastids from reproducing has got to help!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol  

Cheers Sopappy :aok:


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> And there it is... 10 minutes of work and a fully refreshed res with about 40 gal of nute soup.
> 
> Old readings before change:
> 
> PH - 6.1
> PPM - 575 (started at 960 2 weeks prior)
> 
> New readings after change:
> 
> PH - 5.7
> PPM - 1050
> 
> I also changed out my Mosquito Bits. Not entirely sure if they are helping with the larva, but we'll do this for a good while and see what happens.


 
When you get this setup perfected I'd like tutorial following the water from tap to drain........ you got a lot of time and work in your set up to get to a 10 min refresh........ nice work DGF,


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> lol
> 
> Cheers Sopappy :aok:



 All I can contribute is humour but I'd say I've earned a question....  really, Doc, what are mosquito bits?
 wait! wait! I've got it.... you mean the little nozzles and stuff that attach to your hoses?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I have gnats.. I don't want gnats anymore hah  



> Summit Mosquito Bits is a highly selective microbial insecticide (BTI) effective against mosquitoes in a variety of habitats. Kills Mosquito larvae that transmit West Nile Virus, Encephalitis, Malaria, Dengue Hemorrhagic Fever. When spread uniformly over the surface of containerized water the BITS release a biological mosquito larvicide at the water's surface. This larvicide gradually settles in the water where it is eaten by mosquito larvae growing there. Summit Mosquito Bits may be used in all types of containerized standing water sites where mosquito larvae grow. The Bits will give a quick kill within 24 hours. For more residual long-term control please consider the use of Summit Mosquito Dunks after applying Summit Mosquito Bits. Summit Mosquito Bits can be applied to areas that contain aquatic life, fish and plants. Can be applied to areas used by or in contact with humans, animals, horses, livestock, pets, birds or wildlife. Apply to standing water found near the house such as water gardens, tree holes, stock tanks, animal watering troughs, rain barrels, bird baths, roof gutters, etc. May also be used to control Fungus Gnats. Sprinkle or spread the granules over the soil until the area is covered. Water will release the BTI into the soil where the larvae of the Fungus Gnats will feed on it and die. Repeat this process for a three week period for control. If Fungus Gnats reappear, repeat process for another three week period.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I have gnats.. I don't want gnats anymore hah



 How embarrassing; I thought it was slang and didn't bother to google it, sorry about that. GNATS eh? you know what those bastids carry on their feet? 
I just read it yesterday so it's fresh... 
PYTHIUM !!!
I just lost 5 plants :-( so I'll be trying these bits, THANK YOU for mentioning it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, no worries. I've had these gnats for a long time... they've gotten so bad, I just had to do something with them. 

Going to the room to take some pictures.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's Tent #1 and Tent #2, some seedlings, high temps of the day and a cured Cinderella 99 bud picture :aok: 

...oh and some gnats!  

Tent #2 is at 29 days into flowering 

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (1 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (2 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (3 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (4 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (5 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (6 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (7 of 8).jpg

View attachment July12thUpdateSMALLER (8 of 8).jpg


----------



## sopappy

Doc, what is your flow path? I see the buckets connected at the bottom but no drip lines...???   RE THE GNATS: Take some panda paper, cut circles the size of your pots, a slit to the center where you make a hole bigger than the stem. Cover the medium. Also, every time I used my moisture probe, I would run it around the rim and rake the soil. I think it helped.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> Doc, what is your flow path? I see the buckets connected at the bottom but no drip lines...???   RE THE GNATS: Take some panda paper, cut circles the size of your pots, a slit to the center where you make a hole bigger than the stem. Cover the medium. Also, every time I used my moisture probe, I would run it around the rim and rake the soil. I think it helped.




This is the system I use: Hydrofarm Ebb and Flow system. 







I am currently running 32 Two and a half gal pots (two 4.5'x4.5' tents) from the one system, and soon will be adding 4 more and running my 2.5'x2.5' tent off of it, bringing it to 36 sites for the system. 

This system works by flooding the control bucket (the one with the timer) as high as the float system inside will allow it. That will fill the lines and fill the buckets attached to the lines up to the same height. After 15 minutes, the control buckets timer will flip back to the drain cycle it normally stays in, and will continue to drain out the control bucket until the lower float value says there's no more water in the control bucket. It will continue to pump out the control bucket as water slowly works its way back in. It's a phenomenal system!


----------



## zem

hey Doc, I believe that they prefer coco chips for the superior aeration, i noticed coco tends to be over saturated with water. I think coco chips break down into coco season after season, I am still calling the small 1/2" clay balls my favourite. coco growers normally mix with perlite to help with the drainage and aeration. Your grow is looking great as always


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I am still calling the small 1/2" clay balls my favourite



Yeah, Hydroton was my favorite, but it seems Coco Chips will take the lead  

Thanks for the words, and stopping by Zem :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a look at glorious Tent 2, my Hydrofarm Ebb/Flow setup with ATO and Tent 1 (with one taken out) 

View attachment July14thUpdate (1 of 9).jpg


View attachment July14thUpdate (2 of 9).jpg


View attachment July14thUpdate (3 of 9).jpg


View attachment July14thUpdate (4 of 9).jpg


View attachment July14thUpdate (7 of 9).jpg


----------



## shahomy

Holy Gnats!
doesn't the larvae feed on your roots?
I`ve had good luck with SNS 203, & 209
Your pic of tent 2 is gorgeous - a perfect pile of budding sites
Everything looks real good, guess the gnats aren`t hurting to much, but still they gotta be annoying


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice garden!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mebeafarmer said:


> yo doctor lookin splendid!



Thanks much Mebeafarmer :aok:



shahomy said:


> Holy Gnats!
> doesn't the larvae feed on your roots?
> I`ve had good luck with SNS 203, & 209
> Your pic of tent 2 is gorgeous - a perfect pile of budding sites
> Everything looks real good, guess the gnats aren`t hurting to much, but still they gotta be annoying



Yeah, I've had pretty bad gnat issues for well over a year and a half now, so just a couple weeks ago started some action against them. I've run Mosquito Bits in the main res for a bit, but I'm going to have to go for another approach as it's not really denting them I don't think. I need to put new traps up. Yes, gnats do eat on roots, so I hate seeing them



bombbudpuffa said:


> Nice garden!





Thanks Bombbudpuffa! Much appreciated


*Update*
Readings this morning were PH  6.0 and PPM's 825. They SURE ARE drinking and eating!  It was 5.7 and 1100 on Sunday


----------



## Rosebud

Hi DGF, thinking about ya.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> Hi DGF, thinking about ya.



Hello Rose!  

Lawn cut / weed whacked, bare wood replacement surfaces on garage painted and taking my daughter out to see Inside Out today, in the theater. It is so far a good day. Dad had an alright day yesterday, we'll see what today brings. Thanks so much for the positive vibes I know you're indeed sending  :aok:


----------



## Kraven

Hey Doc, looking good, did you ever decide what your gonna run in the third tent, are you running under the "spot" light ? Glad to hear you got to have some daddy time with your daughter...it's good when Dad has a decent day huh


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, it's good  And thanks 

I'm not 100% sure what I'm running in Tent 3, but it will be branched off the main system so that it will all be the same (Ebb/Flow + Coco Chips) and yes, I'm running "The Spot Light" hah. It's the only other light I have but I'm very thankful that I DO have something else for this test space! We'll get to see what she's made out of that's for sure. 

I think I'm running 4x Critical Sensi Star clones that I took a few days ago. If I can get 4 of equal size and health, that's probably what it will be.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds good Doc, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Mebeafarmer said:


> Doc I was going to ask what was on top of your soil/soilless,......until I realized it was all coco chips.....duh
> 
> 
> plants look super healthy and I may run those chips next cycle to try something new.
> 
> 
> hope your ending your humpday epicly




I can not stress how much I recommend trying JUST Coco Chips! I use Plant!t Brand and it's just been amazing!  

Thanks for your words, my humpday was decent :aok:


----------



## yooper420

Good morning Doc. I see it`s all green and frosty, as usual. Time to burn one with ya Doc, happy Thursday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF, do you use the coco chips just like you do the hydrotron?  I am going to be starting some seeds here soon and some of them will be run DWC.  I might be interested in trying the coco chips, just for a little change.  I am assuming they are not reusable?


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> DGF, do you use the coco chips just like you do the hydrotron? I am going to be starting some seeds here soon and some of them will be run DWC. I might be interested in trying the coco chips, just for a little change. I am assuming they are not reusable?


 

I got plans on reusing mine THG.........


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Good morning Doc. I see it`s all green and frosty, as usual. Time to burn one with ya Doc, happy Thursday.



Thanks Yooper! Lighting one right this moment for ya! 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> DGF, do you use the coco chips just like you do the hydrotron?  I am going to be starting some seeds here soon and some of them will be run DWC.  I might be interested in trying the coco chips, just for a little change.  I am assuming they are not reusable?



Yeah, just like the Hydroton. I'm sure you can reuse some, but with my gnat situation I have no intention of reusing any until I get that figured out. Honestly, it's cheap enough to get it new each time, IMO. I know there's a fixed income issue with you, so maybe Hydroton / Lava Rocks would work best for you? Honestly, I haven't used them but a friend has and I saw it in his setup... Lava Rocks seem better than Hydroton. 

Something about these coco chips are unlike anything else I've ever experienced and I really enjoy it so far 



Grower13 said:


> I got plans on reusing mine THG.........



Yeah, I'd imagine with a good washing the chips would be reusable. Just a bit of extra work getting all the dead root matter out and working on washing it, I'd prefer to start new and clean. Time vs Money vs Energy = *** lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

In retrospect... I don't think the medium will matter quite as much for DWC. Pretty much, the water is the medium, and the actual medium is more or less an "anchor" at that point. 

Just thinking out loud here


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> In retrospect... I don't think the medium will matter quite as much for DWC. Pretty much, the water is the medium, and the actual medium is more or less an "anchor" at that point.
> 
> Just thinking out loud here


 

I agree....... lava rock would work well.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've done two substitutes. I had a couple in Tent 1 that didn't look like their roots were searching enough, as they weren't really growing. Sooooo, I just threw in two of the Caramelo's that were in red solo cups of Sunshine. When I transplanted, I saw a mass of pure white and wonderful looking roots. Very happy there


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's an update

I did massive trimming and training in Tent 1 yesterday! There's a "before" picture that I took to start. First experience with stakes....my thoughts; Really cluttered in there. Don't like it yet, but we'll see. 
Also, a pic of Tent 2 at 6 weeks flowered (42 days), and some clones for Tent 2's next round. 

View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (1 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (2 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (3 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (4 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (5 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (6 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (7 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (8 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (9 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (11 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (13 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (14 of 14).jpg


View attachment July24thUpdateSMALL (12 of 14).jpg


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Here's an update
> 
> I did massive trimming and training in Tent 1 yesterday! There's a "before" picture that I took to start. First experience with stakes....my thoughts; Really cluttered in there. Don't like it yet, but we'll see.
> Also, a pic of Tent 2 at 6 weeks flowered (42 days)


 

Got pics?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> Got pics?



Yeah, I had blew it when uploading, then family came over the house and... yeah, it's been updated hah :aok:


----------



## zem

very nice doc. looks like you are using your LEDs better every grow :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> better every grow :aok:




Thanks a lot Zem, that is my goal!  

I have a few thoughts to finish panning out, and these spaces are gonna rock!


----------



## Kraven

Doc this may sound really dumb, but how are you going to get the lights down on the plants with the bamboo so tall?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> Doc this may sound really dumb, but how are you going to get the lights down on the plants with the bamboo so tall?




I'm actually going to leave the lights at max height I believe. Some will get close some will be far. If I have to, further along, I will just simply chop them  They are only bamboo hah 

Again...this is my first experience with them. I have a tent running the exact same way next to this with 0 stakes. Unless I see something majorly awesome happy from the stakes, I more than likely won't really do it again. I prefer my string / tie up method, when they start to get heavy and want to fall over.


----------



## Kraven

I was just curious, seemed to me it looked a long way down to the plants, I didn't know if you just ran LED's that high or if you were going to have to make adjustments.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> I was just curious, seemed to me it looked a long way down to the plants, I didn't know if you just ran LED's that high or if you were going to have to make adjustments.



Yeah, I'm just going with it all high up for now. I may adjust 2 of them on the small and small/medium stuff. :aok:


Stats:
PH - 6.0
PPM - 650
Nutey Change Out Day is this Sunday. Will reset using the ratio of 6-9-1 (Micro/Bloom/Epsom) per gal.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Today is NUTEY CHANGE OUT DAY! 

Sundays are always either my add back days, or full res change out. I go back n fourth every other Sunday that way. My PH swings from 5.7 to around 6.2 each and every time, perfectly. I can quite literally walk away from this system for over 7 days at a time, and not even worry.


----------



## Kraven

Gratz on getting the drift going right, takes a bit to dial in but once there your holding tight bro...just gotta get rid of the critters and your well on your way to perfection every time. :cool2:


----------



## Grower13

it's my change out day also........ every other sunday.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> Gratz on getting the drift going right, takes a bit to dial in but once there your holding tight bro...just gotta get rid of the critters and your well on your way to perfection every time. :cool2:



Yeah indeed Kraven! Darn Fungus Gnats! I'm working on it, surely :aok: 
Getting very close to feeling 100% with this space! 



Grower13 said:


> it's my change out day also........ every other sunday.



Hah, neat!! I'll be using my sump pump, sucking out 40 gal, wash down the res, then dumping in 40 gal of water from the hose. Also, will top off ATO  

What size res you have G13?


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah indeed Kraven! Darn Fungus Gnats! I'm working on it, surely :aok:
> Getting very close to feeling 100% with this space!
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, neat!! I'll be using my sump pump, sucking out 40 gal, wash down the res, then dumping in 40 gal of water from the hose. Also, will top off ATO
> 
> What size res you have G13?


 

mine's 45 gallon....... only run 30 gallons in it........ only 4 plants in flower using it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Grower13 said:


> mine's 45 gallon....... only run 30 gallons in it........ only 4 plants in flower using it.




Ahhh, cool beans :aok:  

Your Nurse Larry looks fan freakin' tastic!!! :joint4:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Reset res:
PH 5.6
PPM 1,000

Will check the PH in a few hours before it floods, and see where it settles at. If it stays at 5.6, I will let it slide... BUT, I'm considering adding Liquid Kool Bloom this reset, as Tent #2 is @ 43 days flowered and Tent #1 is about 7-10 days from being flipped. Going to sort some things out and see if I'm going to add that to the res before tonight's flood.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's Tent 1 at 2 days into flowering. Most of the stuff is generally the same height besides like 3 of them.. oh well, I'll get it next time. I'm happy with the health of things, considering. 

Tent 2 is at day 53 and still cruising along. I'm happy enough with this tent. 

Clones are now in veg mode and will be happy to move in when they are called upon in another 14 days or less. Mom's are ugly and I need to clean them, but they are healthy. 

View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (1 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (2 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (3 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (6 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (7 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug4thUpdateSMALL (10 of 10).jpg


----------



## yooper420

Looking good Doc, keep it green.


----------



## Rosebud

I reported for duty as asked. Wowsers dgf, you have a lot going on in there. Those girls you just flipped are pruned very well. That room is LED right? Nice job.

I will return.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Lookin good doc. Keep them frosty bud pics coming too!


----------



## zem

i love it doc just love it! it would be awesome if you could weigh that harvest when dried and trimmed, even with the low levels of ferts they seem on the darker green side. you must have mentioned that more than once but it would be hard to find it, what type of light are the moms and veg area under? keep it up DGF!


----------



## checklist

Looks really great Doc!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> Looking good Doc, keep it green.



Thanks for dropping by Yooper! Always good to have you swing through  



Rosebud said:


> I reported for duty as asked. Wowsers dgf, you have a lot going on in there. Those girls you just flipped are pruned very well. That room is LED right? Nice job.
> 
> I will return.



I will hold you to that return!  

All flowering spaces are 100% LED, yes. :aok: Thanks for noticing the pruning! hah



Sweetmansticky said:


> Lookin good doc. Keep them frosty bud pics coming too!



Always :aok: 



zem said:


> i love it doc just love it! it would be awesome if you could weigh that harvest when dried and trimmed, even with the low levels of ferts they seem on the darker green side. you must have mentioned that more than once but it would be hard to find it, what type of light are the moms and veg area under? keep it up DGF!



I weigh them all my friend  I'm happy with the shade of green they are for sure! For the moms and veg area clones, I use two 4 foot 4 bulb T5HO fixtures. I don't think I'll ever lean away from them, except maybe in the summer and maybe if I could afford it. Thanks Zem



checklist said:


> Looks really great Doc!  Thank you for sharing.



And thank you so much for stopping in and giving me some words. 


Buds are so heavy they are falling over all around the tent lol!


----------



## Kraven

Nice work Doc, now to get the last of the bugs and your 100% bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> Nice work Doc, now to get the last of the bugs and your 100% bro.



Actually, those are traps that have been left over for a couple months easy. I haven't had money / time / *insert excuses here* so I haven't replaced them. lol, I don't think there's even room on some of them! BUT.. the gnats are definitely slowing down, since using the Mosquito Bits. Still and issue, but I'll get it sorted. 

Thanks for swinging through!


----------



## Kraven

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Actually, those are traps that have been left over for a couple months easy. I haven't had money / time / *insert excuses here* so I haven't replaced them. lol, I don't think there's even room on some of them! BUT.. the gnats are definitely slowing down, since using the Mosquito Bits. Still and issue, but I'll get it sorted.
> 
> Thanks for swinging through!



Yea I figured you were about done with them, glad things are headed back in the right direction. You had a tough couple weeks bro.


----------



## zem

doc since you weigh them are you able to tell how much was the highest g/w number that you achieved so far with your LEDs? thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Honestly, I'm not judging the LED for another run or two. I'm still dialing in. I've hit 16 wholes from one tent, but I know I can double that.


----------



## zem

doc, i tried to scroll back through and couldnt find that place where you mentioned the lights in each tent, i remember them being mars 2 but you got a few toys and i forgot, the numbers lol so, you got 16 from a tent thats lit with ? i am not judging LED, only following up on your progress step by step :aok: thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> doc, i tried to scroll back through and couldnt find that place where you mentioned the lights in each tent, i remember them being mars 2 but you got a few toys and i forgot, the numbers lol so, you got 16 from a tent thats lit with ? i am not judging LED, only following up on your progress step by step :aok: thanks



Mars II 400w fixtures (180w actual draw - 720w of LED between 4 fixtures in my 4.5' x 4.5' tents. A wonderful footprint!)


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Doc. Send extras to Weedhopper. ...1314 weed street in Hopper Texas. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Mars II 400w fixtures (180w actual draw - 720w of LED between 4 fixtures in my 4.5' x 4.5' tents. A wonderful footprint!)



that's some good data Doc! I can't wait to see you doubling that, i will then have no excuse to not purchase LED lights. right now the g/w is ok but not g/sq.ft ratio which has gone down when compared to hps. I hope that you figure a way to make them stretch out and produce more. 1gpw is right around the corner


----------



## trillions of atoms

Very nice fang...can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice Doc. Send extras to Weedhopper. ...1314 weed street in Hopper Texas. Yehaaaaaaaa



LOL Will do! :aok: 



zem said:


> that's some good data Doc! I can't wait to see you doubling that, i will then have no excuse to not purchase LED lights. right now the g/w is ok but not g/sq.ft ratio which has gone down when compared to hps. I hope that you figure a way to make them stretch out and produce more. 1gpw is right around the corner



Yeah, I'll get it easily  



trillions of atoms said:


> Very nice fang...can't wait to see the finish!



Nice, great to see you around TOA!! Please keep my thread in your vision  Cheers man


----------



## trillions of atoms

I'm on it!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Just to further update... man, I'm so happy with these processes and this system! My buds are falling allllll over the place! lol But, I see now that I should've been a bit more vigorous with my defoliating. Definitely could've had some more penetration going on....with that said, this is still awesome!  

Tent 1 is shaping up much better even. I did loaaaaads of defoliating over the last couple weeks. Lots last night! 

Clones and all veg stuff looks amazing


----------



## stonegroove

Hats off to you doc. This is fine example of how growing should be done. I wish I had space for such a mega grow. One day I will get LEDs.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Stone


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's current veg station situation. Next round for Tent 2 is ready once it finishes flowering. Also, this is Tent 2 @57 days

Set Tangilope 'mom' into Tent 3 today.  I went with Tangilope due to its stretchy tendencies, the fact she's Sativa, and because I had a very trimmed back and established mom already in Coco chips. She's going to be; *Coco Chips - GH3 part - DWC - LED Mars Sun Series COB light - SCROG - 2.5' x 2.5' x 7' Tent. *


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (1 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (2 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (3 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (4 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (5 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (6 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (7 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (8 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateSMALLER (9 of 9).jpg


View attachment Aug9thUpdateLIGHTONLYRESIZE (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sheesh, none of you saw these pics?! HOWWWW DARREEEEE YOUUUU!!! lol, just messin'


----------



## mindtrip

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Sheesh, none of you saw these pics?! HOWWWW DARREEEEE YOUUUU!!! lol, just messin'



:rofl:

Lookin good, Doc!


----------



## zem

you know i'm always watchin doc :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Annnnnnnd, I have broad mites. DAMN IT!


----------



## Grower13

broad mites?


----------



## Grower13

http://www.hightimes.com/read/grow-hack-beware-broad-mite


----------



## zem

it sucks that you got spider mites doc, what is your plan to deal with them? i think that growing on raised tables helps a lot in prevention, i have not been hit by it except a couple of times through my years, and i suspect that tables contributed in prevention


----------



## Sin inc

hey doc whats been up man. sorry to hear about the mites. but so far you been booming dude. looking good. pulling up a seat:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

zem said:


> it sucks that you got spider mites doc, what is your plan to deal with them? i think that growing on raised tables helps a lot in prevention, i have not been hit by it except a couple of times through my years, and i suspect that tables contributed in prevention



It's broad mites.. not spider mites.  Also, I'm 200% sure this came from a clone I got last month. I've spoke with that person, as the clone just barely passed through his hands to me, and that person gave HIM broad mites. LOL. What a cluster! 

I'm going to use some Avid on all stations. I may have to entirely destroy Tent 1, but first I'm going to try to treat it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Well, I do have something to be excited (mostly) about today! 

Grand total for the last tent just came in. I had 1 of the 16 plants die on me about 1 week into flip because I had quickly transplanted 4 more into the tent to make it 16 instead of 12. I Had transplanted them all into FINE PITH COCO, which is a real big NO NO! So Those 3 under developed in the fine pith, I had one die on me, and I could've EASILY gone another 10-14 days on the tent, but required meds as I was o.u.t.! So, all things considered, I'm exceptionally happy with the final haul. My "minimum goal" for each tent is 16 oz's, and with new methods I hope to easily double that! So, with 1 plant down, I hit my goal in all technicality

420 grams exactly, dry weight. That's 15 oz's....1 per plant, which was my minimum goal AND I was sureeee I didn't hit it! I had a couple plants just give me 1/2 an oz, due to poor pre-training going in, but I had a few give me 1.5 oz's and still could've been trained out better. 

This Tent 1 that now has broad mites would've really showed me what getting them bigger and trained better would've done.... *sigh*


420g's @ 720w's of LED =  0.583334 Grams per watt, on a crappy run. 

Another grower just got 0.76666667 Grams per watt, with the exact same lights. I'd say 1 GPW is possible with these lights, easily. We both had some sort of "issue" during this process, so it could be ironed out slightly. I think the other grower certainly got as close to "perfect" as they could with this one, so .8 - 1 GPW seems to be the performing peak I would guess.


----------



## Grower13

Nice work DGF........ this makes 2 grows this week I know of which hit it out of the park using the Mars LED lights.......... facts are in and they work......... in fact with the increase in Trics on the plants using LED over HPS may be the best way to go these days for the personal grower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> LED over HPS may be the best way to go these days for the personal grower.



Easily  I'll never look back that's for sure! 


Now... to get some Avid and get rid of these broad mites


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, going to probably take down Tent 1 and call it a loss. What a bunch of time and effort down the tubes.... 

I may try Avid first, since I have some on the way, but 3 weeks into flower with a massive Broad Mite infestation and bud sites already browning from the invasion... it's not looking good. I may be better off just ripping it all down.  

Will keep you all updated. Everything in Tent's 2, 3 and veg look phenomenal right now, so that's good


----------



## Grower13

dr. Green fang said:


> alright, going to probably take down tent 1 and call it a loss. What a bunch of time and effort down the tubes....
> 
> I may try avid first, since i have some on the way, but 3 weeks into flower with a massive broad mite infestation and bud sites already browning from the invasion... It's not looking good. I may be better off just ripping it all down.
> 
> will keep you all updated. Everything in tent's 2, 3 and veg look phenomenal right now, so that's good


 

View attachment flamethrower_by_thegrimlemon-d2ynwsx.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

***AVID USED*** on all 4 spaces, and I've trimmed back Tent 1 to even everything out and get rid of as much of the top damage as possible. I will be attempting a reveg before I flip it back, just to get it back on track.


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry DGF. Big fat bummer on the broad mites. I have never seen one I don't think. You will get it back on track fast..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's almost been exactly 48 hours since application.... nothing looks yellow like I was thinking would happen. As a matter of fact, the stuff in veg almost took it like a foliar spray, LOL. Everything looks great at the moment, considering.


----------



## Kraven

Fingers crossed bro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pic update. First 4 pictures are of the room that has been sprayed, chopped, and put into reveg. This is the tent with most of the broad mite damage. All the other tents took to the Avid spraying like I was foliar feeding, hah!!! Seriously, healthy as heck and we're exactly 48 hours from spraying. No yellowing on anything in the room. Good, strong, healthy white roots in the DWC for Tent 3.

View attachment Aug26thUpdate (1 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (2 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (3 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (6 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (7 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment Aug26thUpdate (10 of 10).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Flipping a tent tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Woo hoo


----------



## Kraven

Swinging through doc, looks good. New issues ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> Swinging through doc, looks good. New issues ?



Well... not an issue, but I do have a predatory mite that preys on Fungus Gnat Larvae. 

Everything is "moving along" over here. 

.....we'll see....

Thanks for checking in! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Kraven said:


> Swinging through doc, looks good. New issues ?



Well... not an issue, but I do have a predatory mite that preys on Fungus Gnat Larvae. 

Everything is "moving along" over here. 

.....we'll see....

Thanks for checking in! :aok:


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good bro :aok:


----------



## zem

looking good! good luck with the flowering


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Ok, over 5 days since Avid application. Stuff is still alive, and Tent 1 is still working on revegging. I've never revegged before, so I don't know exactly how this is going to work. 

Will spray everything with aspirin foliar spray today, to help combat the poison injected from the Broadmites.  

I'll be topping stuff in Tent 2 and prepping it for flip soon


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/grow-hack-beware-broad-mite



 Great link, 13, ties in nicely with your flamethrower pic... 
 Doc! Did you see this? ...if you have the ability, turn the temperature in your growroom up to 115 °F for 20 minutes with some circulation fans. Repeating this weekly until the mites are gone might be the easiest way to kill a broad mite infestation in a small setup...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I saw that, and it's 120° and no.. I can not, and will not hit that. I will destroy everything first  

Thanks for lookin' out though Sopappy! :aok:


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I saw that, and it's 120° and no.. I can not, and will not hit that. I will destroy everything first
> 
> Thanks for lookin' out though Sopappy! :aok:



 I'd try it, neat and clean, 20 minutes, that wouldn't hurt them, would it? I'd fire up that old HPS, bare bulb, turn off the exhaust, circulating fans at full bore, and let 'er rip!
(then again, I'm not having a lot of success with this hahaha, carry on!)


----------



## stonegroove

Have you tried pyrethrum? I used it way back when I got spider mites. Worked for me.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

No Stone, I have not  Cheers


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**Take note - I took these pics a couple hours after lights out..so they are all sleeping. That is the slight droop you see  **

Here's some updated pics. I think I have got rid of the Broadmites... Tent #1 has revegged a bit and been flipped again, a few days ago. Tent 2 is very healthy and flipped also a few days ago. Tent 3 has a phenomenal scrog action going on! Very happy there.. and speaking of happy, Veg tent looks rather happy as well. Cuts are ready from moms at anytime. 

View attachment September7thUpdate (1 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (2 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (3 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (4 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (5 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (6 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (7 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (8 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (9 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (10 of 11).jpg


View attachment September7thUpdate (11 of 11).jpg


----------



## mindtrip

Already so frosty!  Looking good!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

mindtrip said:


> Already so frosty!  Looking good!



Thanks Mindtrip :aok: 

Update...

First 3 pics are the Tent 1 that had Broadmites. Couldn't find a single sign of one today before lights on.  Who knows though LOL 

Then 1 pic of Tent 2 .. doing very nice 

And 3 pics of THE FRIGGIN BUD MOUNTAIN I will soon have going on in Tent 3 .. lol! Sun Series light is currently knocking it out of the park in all aspects....Very curious what these buds will turn out like!  Exciting!





































View attachment September8thUpdate (1 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (2 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (3 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (4 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (5 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (6 of 7).jpg


View attachment September8thUpdate (7 of 7).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**UPDATE - Personal Notes**

*Set 6x Larry OG x Larry OG in Rockwool*

Going to be giving this strain a shot. Hoping for however many females I can get. I have about 6-7 weeks before I would be using anything. Just trying to have some fun really.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> **UPDATE - Personal Notes**
> Hoping for however many females I can get. Just trying to have some fun really.



Aren't we all, doc, aren't we all?


----------



## Johnny5968

Nice crop  ya got goin on!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well, I do have something to be excited (mostly) about today!
> 
> 
> Another grower just got 0.76666667 Grams per watt, with the exact same lights. I'd say 1 GPW is possible with these lights, easily. We both had some sort of "issue" during this process, so it could be ironed out slightly. I think the other grower certainly got as close to "perfect" as they could with this one, so .8 - 1 GPW seems to be the performing peak I would guess.


 
DFG, who got .7666--I want to look at their grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> DFG, who got .7666--I want to look at their grow.




Sorry, this is a private grower, BUT.. I've seen the results myself :aok: 

Exact same number of lights in the exact same space as me. Keep an eye on my space, as I will very shortly be KNOCKING IT OUT OF THE PARK. 

Mark my words :aok:


----------



## Grower13

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Sorry, this is a private grower, BUT.. I've seen the results myself :aok:
> 
> Exact same number of lights in the exact same space as me. Keep an eye on my space, as I will very shortly be KNOCKING IT OUT OF THE PARK.
> 
> Mark my words :aok:


 

DGF speaks the truth.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

New 4x4 space, using two 600w HPS lights (MH currently to keep veg) and all other spaces. 

View attachment September17thUpdate (6 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (8 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (7 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (9 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (1 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (10 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (11 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (12 of 12).jpg


View attachment September17thUpdate (5 of 12).jpg


----------



## sopappy

Reminds me of my cub scout jamborees, look at all those tents!
Neat set-up, you must be using some automation or controllers... 
Where's the cot and TV?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> Reminds me of my cub scout jamborees, look at all those tents!
> Neat set-up, you must be using some automation or controllers...
> Where's the cot and TV?



lol

No cot around, and there's 2 different TV's up there... not plugged in... lol  

Yes, I have a lot of various automation going on. Mostly in my ATO for fresh water. :aok:


----------



## Grower13

A lot of work in those pics DGF....... :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks G13 :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's a bit of an update. The tent that had the broadmites ended up getting bigger than I wanted.. and blah blah blah... when it's done, I'll hopefully do it right. Sure seemed to do it right in another one of the tents though.. the other tent with 16. Also, Scroged station is nice I think  

View attachment September22ndUpdate (5 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (6 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (7 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (8 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (1 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (2 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (4 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (3 of 8).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^ Picture update 

....look at it....juuuuust look at it!  hah :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*3x Paradise Seeds - Delahaze* are in red solo cups, and cotyledons are out with first set of leaves visible. Here we go


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Cruise control, engaged!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**Notes* Flipped Tent 4 on Sept 26th *


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey Dr Green Fang how are you doing? My, not too bad Mr Fang, thanks for asking! No problem Dr Green Fang, have a wonderful day. 


May as well.


----------



## mrcane

Wow Nice Doc....


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Ive been enjoying you talking to yourself doc haha. I've been in and out keeping an eye! Looking good .


----------



## mindtrip

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hey Dr Green Fang how are you doing? My, not too bad Mr Fang, thanks for asking! No problem Dr Green Fang, have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> May as well.



Your thread looks great Mr. Fang!  I always love the bud porn.

How's the Delahaze babes doing?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

mindtrip said:


> Your thread looks great Mr. Fang!  I always love the bud porn.
> 
> How's the Delahaze babes doing?



Very good  Working on second set of "true leaves". All 3 are cruising along


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, thank you sweetman and mrcane for stopping in and tossing out some words. Much appreciated! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Pic 1 is Tent 1 which was the tent recovering from the major Broadmite infestation. All recovered, and buds are developing nicely now. Just a bit taller and more "cluttered" than I'd like it.. but still will be a good one I think.

Pic 2 is Tent 2 and I'm quite happy with this tent. Definitely some strains that are taller and strains that are shorter mixed in. Going to be running mostly Sativa heavy stuff in the future, unless I can get entire tents full of Indica heavy stuff.. but I prefer Sativa anyways, as do my LEDs! 

Pics 3 and 4 are Tent 3 and that thing exploded!! I filled the screen, then they just kept STREEEEETCHING! lol. This 360w LED in here is rockin it though.. I can see some good penetration. I'm very interested in what will become of this tent!

Pic 5 is the new Tent 4, which I flipped a few days ago. As you can see in Pic 6, the temp and RH is rising... there's a huge storm about to be hitting us, and we desperately need the rain!

Pics 7, 8, 9 and 10 are all various buds from the various tents. Ask about one if need be, and I should be able to identify it. lol. The last one is Critical Sensi Star, from the recovered Tent 1. That's probably my favorite strain I have at the moment.

Questions / thoughts?  

View attachment September29thUpdate (1 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (2 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (3 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (4 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (5 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (6 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (7 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (8 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (9 of 10).jpg


View attachment September29thUpdate (10 of 10).jpg


----------



## mindtrip

Mmmm getting sugary.  Looking good Doc!

I felt the need to reply before you started talking to yourself again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

lol! Thanks Mindtrip :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

**Update* Took 32 clones today!*


Mostly Cheesy Jones, and the rest are Huojin and Black Cauldron. 

The awesome thing to consider.. I've not run a single one of these myself... well beside the Black Cauldron, but that was a different seed. This BC just showed me it was female the other day, so I have about 7 clones of it, and hope I have a good pheno. The Cheesy Jones and Huojin are absolute FIRE phenos!  

If this Black Cauldron is anything like the last one I ran over a year and a half ago, I'm going to have something epic right here! I'm happy with its veg structure and the fact that it's super stinky in veg (like Cheesy Jones.. she REAKS!)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

....just cruisin' along. I'm literally in a "hurry up and wait" mode, lol! 

Everything is good, nothing crazy to report here.


----------



## zem

hey Doc good to hear that all is good, i was always looking :aok: and looking been out of home for 16 days, now i'm back so i wanted to say hey whatsup?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hey Zem! Thanks for swinging through. 

As for what's up, I spent the day yesterday in another state helping someone ELSE that had Broadmites. hah


----------



## checklist

My plants want to look like your plants when they grow up. Thanks for sharing Doc, I might just learn something.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Aww shucks, thanks checklist :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Today marks 5 weeks down for Tents 1 and 2 and 6 weeks down for Tent 3. Tomorrow marks 2 weeks down for Tent 4.

Cruising along.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I've been sick for 3 days and wasn't up to my usual for photography. I didn't even compose them steady or even edit them well... BUT.. I wanted to get a visual update in, either way  :tu:

Here they are. Any questions about any pic (what tent they are in / how far along they are / etc) just fire away and say which number pic it is.


View attachment October10thUpdate (1 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (2 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (3 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (4 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (5 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (6 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (7 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (8 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (9 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (10 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (11 of 12).jpg


View attachment October10thUpdate (12 of 12).jpg


----------



## checklist

Beautiful, plants have a great place to live also.:smoke1:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Floating along over here


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Picture update (pics taken a couple days ago). Flowering Tents #1 and #2 are at 6 weeks in, Tent #3 is at 7 weeks in and Tent #4 is at 3 weeks in. Lots of flowers going on  All is healthy and I'm happy.

View attachment October16thUpdate (12 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (8 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (1 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (2 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (3 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (4 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (5 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (6 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (7 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (9 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (10 of 12).jpg


View attachment October16thUpdate (11 of 12).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^ In case some of you missed the picture update. Bumping the thread.


----------



## mindtrip

They look yummy!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Thanks Mindtrip :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

You got them rocking my friend. The student has surpassed the teacher I think


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:


> You got them rocking my friend. The student has surpassed the teacher I think




Now we are equal, and I shall ride this journey along with you sir! 
Each one, teach one.

(excuse us peeps.. this is "a moment")  

 :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420

they look incredible!


----------



## sMACkaddict

lookin awesome, nice level canopy!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Haven't updated in awhile, as I've been super busy, but here's a quick update

Numbers are in for Tent 2

659 grams with 720 watts is 0.915 GPW and ends up being 23.5 oz's. I call it success, and see that with the right strain I will hit over 1 GPW


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Random note. 

Spinpro works pro. 

That it all :aok:


----------



## zem

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Haven't updated in awhile, as I've been super busy, but here's a quick update
> 
> Numbers are in for Tent 2
> 
> 659 grams with 720 watts is 0.915 GPW and ends up being 23.5 oz's. I call it success, and see that with the right strain I will hit over 1 GPW



oh yes definitely a success! it is so good to know :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

It's been a bit since an update... why not, right? 

This is Tent 3, which is 1 single Tangilope under 1200watts of HPS, 7 days into flowering... and  Tent 1, at 49 days in, also 1200watts of HPS. Cheesy Jones, Black Cauldron, Huojin ....and 1 mutated Delahaze.

View attachment jan16thupdate2016.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-2.jpg


View attachment jan15thupdate2016-16.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-5.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-9.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-6.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-12.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-8.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-13.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-7.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-10.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-11.jpg


Also, here's Tent 2 at 26 days in (multi-strain) under 780w of LED and Tent 1 at 42 days in and this is a single Cheesy Jones under 360w LED. 
Oh, and a random bud pic, that I thought came out cool.  

View attachment jan15thupdate2016-14.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-15.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-16.jpg


View attachment jan16thupdate2016-17.jpg


View attachment janupdate2016-16.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

OMG!! HOLY COW THAT IS BEAUTIFUL. YES I AM YELLING!  That is fabulous. Thanks for helping out today and for posting this beauty.


----------



## grass hopper

wow! cheesey jones, awesome!! so many branches on ur tree. confidential cheese is maybe my all time fav. searchn for cheesey.. nice!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> OMG!! HOLY COW THAT IS BEAUTIFUL. YES I AM YELLING!  That is fabulous. Thanks for helping out today and for posting this beauty.



Hah, thanks Rose 
Will always help out, just need to be bugged in PM :aok:



grass hopper said:


> wow! cheesey jones, awesome!! so many branches on ur tree. confidential cheese is maybe my all time fav. searchn for cheesey.. nice!!



I'm a huge cheese fan. Also, big time Kush fan!
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I guess it'll do in a pinch:hubba:......... yeah right, I just sat down, now after seeing this I gotta get back up and go pack a bowl :doh:


----------



## Rosebud

HP, is he a big show off or what?  Maaannn.  You got DGF. I gotta give you big props.


----------



## bud88

Absolutely beautiful DGF!!!!
Not sure what number tent it is? The one with the two tote system.....I was wondering what size the totes are and if that system has a main reservoir,  the size of it because a two tote system is my plan for the future....also what gph pumps and size hose do you find works best? Thx in advance! Keep it rockin'!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The two tote system only had 2 totes for 1 run so far (last run, not this run)... currently I have a single tote in there, and this is DWC, so no pumps or hoses. No main res, just 18 gal Rubbermaid totes with air stones bubbling the solution  

Thanks for swinging in! Any other questions, ask away. :aok:


----------



## bud88

My bad....loll...


----------



## grass hopper

how much veg time to get a branchy tree like that.? thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

grass hopper said:


> how much veg time to get a branchy tree like that.? thanks




Oh, actually I'm not really sure. She was a mom, a tent opened up and I needed something stretchy and big.  

Sorry I couldn't help you more


----------



## Hushpuppy

You need to change the name of the Tangilope to the Serengeti Tangilope. That thick trunk and open branches with the flat canopy. I almost expect to see a lion or cheetah hanging out lazing in the lower branches


----------



## Rosebud

hi dgf.thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:


> You need to change the name of the Tangilope to the Serengeti Tangilope. That thick trunk and open branches with the flat canopy. I almost expect to see a lion or cheetah hanging out lazing in the lower branches




HAHAHAH! Oh man, I about pee'd when I read that!  Cheers bud


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> hi dgf.thanks




Hi rose!!  Much love to you and yours!! Hope all's well on your end.


----------



## grass hopper

yea, good one hp.


----------



## Rosebud

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hi rose!!  Much love to you and yours!! Hope all's well on your end.



much love to you, we need to get caught up.


----------

